# Mozilla Firefox Club



## Anth0789

*Mozilla Firefox Club*

Quote:



*Mozilla Firefox Releasenotes*

*Firefox Tweak Guide*

*Speed Up Firefox web browser!*

*Benchmark battle: Chrome vs. IE vs. Firefox*

*Waterfox: Firefox 64-Bit Check it out here!*

*Speed Up Tip*



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



How To Speed Up Firefox

Here's something for broadband people that will really speed Firefox up:

1.Type "about:config" into the address bar and then just search for Pipeline. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

network.http.pipelining

network.http.proxy.pipelining

network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 20. This means it will make 20 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it recieves.

If you're using a broadband connection you'll load pages MUCH faster now!












*Join now the official Mozilla Firefox social group here:*

Mozilla Firefox Social Group

If you want to be part of the Mozilla Firefox Club then join now. Thats If you use Firefox as your Web browser









*Mozilla Firefox Users*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0Ar6kTG53l1i6dGNWVEo3QnlGbG45UmV4TVptUVpyaGc&output=html&widget=true

If you want a Mozilla Firefox Club Signature tag then here is the code









Code:



Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/344846-mozilla-firefox-club.html][B]-Mozilla Firefox Club-[/B][/URL]

Preview:

*-Mozilla Firefox Club-*

Just copy and paste the whole code into your signature...

*Keep in note I update daily*



Mozilla Firefox is a fast, full-featured browser for Windows that makes browsing more efficient than ever before. Firefox includes pop-up blocking; a tab-browsing mode that lets you open several pages in a single window; integrated Google searching; simplified privacy controls that let you cover your tracks more effectively; a streamlined browser window that shows you more of the page than any other browser; and a number of additional features that work with you to help you get the most out of your time online.


----------



## //.DK

Count me in! I've been using Firefox ever since i got my first computer!


----------



## Vox

Firefox FTW!


----------



## Lige

Me too!

I really enjoy Firefox more then IE.


----------



## dmbjohn

well sure FF is the best .

currently using FF3 RC1


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

In


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yep..
Been a hardcore FF user for years.
I also install it on all the systems I build for people.


----------



## gre0481

Well I'm shocked there isn't one already. I couldn't tell you how long I've been using it. Since it was just Mozilla?


----------



## Wickedjuggla

oh yeah i am in


----------



## Dennisjr13

I love Firefox, so count me in.


----------



## THEBREN

damn striaght, cant wait for FFox 3, im also a proud user of FasterFox. Sign me Up!


----------



## Anth0789

Keep it coming, List already starting to get big.


----------



## BlankThis

Been a FF user for about 2 years now. Can't go back to IE!

~B~


----------



## KamuiRSX

Firefox all the way. Sign me up


----------



## spice003

been using firefox for a couple of years now.Sign me up!


----------



## Blizzie

Me.









I swear we have clubs for everything now.








Computer owner club?


----------



## Anth0789

Okay fast update I guess. Ill brb to update later on tonight.


----------



## spice003

how do you change the user title to something custom?


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


how do you change the user title to something custom?


You need an Overclocked Account.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-account.html


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Been using it for close to a year now, so count me in


----------



## spice003

i see!


----------



## 0xygen

I'm in! Do you think this would make a better signature?:

*Mozilla Firefox Club*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/344846-mozilla-firefox-club.html][B]Mozilla Firefox Club[/B][/url][/center]

[/CODE]


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0xygen*


I'm in! Do you think this would make a better signature:

*Mozilla Firefox Club*


Yeah kool! Thanks


----------



## unknownSCL

count me in!


----------



## trueplaya6984

Count me in... I use nothing but Firefox.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Me! Me! I love firefox to death.


----------



## Anth0789

The three of you added.


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm in!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Update! Last update of today... Im out out!


----------



## killin

count me in !! i love FF


----------



## wierdo124

In. I was gonna make this soon...


----------



## wannabe_OC

I'm a firefox guy myself...Add me to the list aswell...


----------



## tensionz

Firefox for life!


----------



## coltsrock

I am the Biggest FF fan ever!!!! FF3 2morrow, I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## low strife

Been using it for more than a year.

I would never use anything else (unless a better browser came out).


----------



## skunksmash

enter me please......love FF3


----------



## onlycodered

Put me on that there list.


----------



## BenBrown

It is the default browser on every pc I own. What else is there?


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
It is the default browser on every pc I own. What else is there?









There's this other thing that my wife keeps insisting on using. I can't remember what it's called. But it's like some kind of blue lower-case "e" or something. It'll come to me, I'm sure of it.


----------



## todd_beedy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
There's this other thing that my wife keeps insisting on using. I can't remember what it's called. But it's like some kind of blue lower-case "e" or something. It'll come to me, I'm sure of it.









That blue e stands for "EWWWW" right?

/in like Flynn


----------



## stingerjg

Count me in. Ive been using it since mid 03'. If it wern't for some apps that have to use IE i would delete it from all of my computers.


----------



## firefox is awesome

I'll join


----------



## Anth0789

And a big update. Added you all.


----------



## savagebunny

Have been using firefox since the day it launched, count me in


----------



## Cerberus

WEWT Im i wanna be in.


----------



## TaiDinh

TaiDinh in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Have been using firefox since the day it launched, count me in










Kool! Your in!


----------



## Pegasus

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
Pegasus, Anth0789, *firefox is awesome*

Count me in btw


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
Pegasus, Anth0789, *firefox is awesome*

Count me in btw


In!


----------



## 0xygen

Guys Firefox 3 final is releasing at the following times.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

put me in plz


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire* 
put me in plz

Your on now!


----------



## sgdude

count me in! every time i use a pc and it doesnt have firefox, i download it!


----------



## whipple16

Help Set the world record!!!!!

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 3 is out finnaly! Enjoy guys.


----------



## Mmansueto

count me in. i have been using Firefox for years, and have been using RC3 for a while now.


----------



## dskina

Count me in.


----------



## Zettabug

I'm in!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Just got FF3 and am tweaking it out right now

FF2 user for years on all computers!


----------



## Anth0789

And a update!


----------



## Phalanx1

count me in please


----------



## JerseyDubbin

i'm in use it 24/7 and nothing else


----------



## hanwinting

FF for life!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated! Added you guys.


----------



## Masterchief3k

Me me me!! i've been using firefox since version 0.8!


----------



## thenailedone

I would say add me... but I can't seem to dl FF3 lol... but I am using FF2 portable edition on my stick (when accessing the webs from areas I'm not supposed too







)


----------



## Anth0789

List is getting bigger. Keep it going


----------



## Muhahahaha

Me!


----------



## SomeDooD

I love Firefox! Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Another fast update.


----------



## qwertab12

Count me in FF is the best!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qwertab12*


Count me in FF is the best!


Yes it is! Your in...


----------



## Raptors06

I'm in.


----------



## wire

I'm in!


----------



## Dylan

im in


----------



## Anth0789

Raptors06,wire and Dylan added.


----------



## Holyjunk

YO YO YO! I'm in home dogs.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holyjunk*


YO YO YO! I'm in home dogs.


By the look of your avatar I know your down.


----------



## Dylan

but sadly , im not impressed with ff3 so far... crashes often, hangs all sorts of bs on vista and xp


----------



## Blowmyclub

Count me in!

Fire Fox 3 FTW!


----------



## thegreatd357r0y3r

You can count me in also.


----------



## Wc[ThUnDeR]

Wc[ThUnDeR]
Firefox FTW!!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## k1t

just updated to firefox 3.. looking good


----------



## whatsthatsmell

I use the Firefox browser. MozBackup saves my settings/search engines/addons... if i need to reinstall Fireox.


----------



## Mike-O

FF3 all the way!


----------



## scottath

Just installed the full version of 3 - was beta and before that version 2

I LOVE FIREFOX


----------



## usman_hussain1987

count me in. i love firefox. compared to others it rocks. open source and it has its own download manager.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated added lot more people.


----------



## die991

firefox rulz.....me in too


----------



## sconeboy92

Get me in there too, just got FF3, 'tis good


----------



## jul3z

Been using forever. I use Tbird at home for e-mail also


----------



## reezin14

I'm in been using FF since inception,although I'm not happy with the new release as of yet.


----------



## Anth0789

Fast update!


----------



## Linxus

Throw me in there too. Been using firefox forever and love it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linxus* 
Throw me in there too. Been using firefox forever and love it

Your on!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Im in too! Been using firefox since the first release.


----------



## nate911

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx*


Im in too! Been using firefox since the first release.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


Count me in!










Both of you added to the list.


----------



## XJBluto

Cuzzin Bluto is in.................


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XJBluto*


Cuzzin Bluto is in.................










Cuzzin your in.


----------



## TrueNoob

count me in, ive had firefox for a long time now, and install it on any computer i approach


----------



## eXtr3m3

i use Firefox too!!it rox


----------



## Danbeme32

Am in like flin


----------



## Laylow

Count me in, I love firefox.


----------



## Grafixs

Count me in for a firefox user


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated added lot more members now.


----------



## killin

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killin* 
Count me in 

You been already added before.


----------



## Kirgan

I'm in!


----------



## Anth0789

Kirgan is in.


----------



## xHassassin

I use FF3.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
I use FF3.









Okay then your in!


----------



## epidemic

FF3 > All that is why I use it!


----------



## dustcube

i use firefox too but why would u make a club on this?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!

Quote:

i use firefox too but why would u make a club on this?
Because its for the people that use Firefox,That simple.


----------



## hout17

Add me







. I believe there will be a large majority of OCN in this club.


----------



## Arbiter419

Count Arbiter419 in!


----------



## . // Fixion

I'm a Firefoxer mate


----------



## bobalobabingbong

I'm in Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Added you guys.


----------



## Apocalyptic Spirit

Firefox 3 user here, been using FF for a good few years now, so count me in!


----------



## mnishimura00

yes. i love firefox, way better than IE. been using it for a while now, and just downloaded firefox 3 on the download day.


----------



## Anth0789

Added two more FF lovers.


----------



## voice

Put me on the list.


----------



## purdueman

Add me

----------------
Now playing: Bullet for My Valentine - Hit the Floor
via FoxyTunes

Just had to add that.


----------



## Kopi

IN baby totally.

I think it would be ALOT easier to make a non-firefox club though hahaha


----------



## Anth0789

The three of you added to the list.


----------



## skunksmash

ok ppl its here.

Its awesome.

It doesn't need to be installed, it runs from the folder as a stand alone program.

And has all the functions of the x86 version.

Addons are few right now but DAMN!

Its fast!

Check it out here.

64bit - x64 - Firefox x64, version requiring no installation
http://www.start64.com/index.php?opt...d=149&Itemid=1

And more here.

http://www.vector64.com/WindowsBuilds.html


----------



## Mxbn0

add me in, neva going back to IE PERIOD!!!

ff3 ftw!


----------



## p0isonapple

I'm in. Just switched from Opera after some testing. Bye Operaa!


----------



## aryuautku

In!


----------



## Rug

<3 Firefox 3


----------



## Anth0789

Added all of you.


----------



## BHSRunningStud

Switched from Opera aswell.

My favorite feature of FF3. The zooming capabilities. So much better than FF2.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BHSRunningStud*


Switched from Opera aswell.

My favorite feature of FF3. The zooming capabilities. So much better than FF2.


Ok! Added aswell.


----------



## Roke

I'm in!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roke*


I'm in!!


And your in!


----------



## MC-Sammer

I'm an adamant Firefox user, if a computer doesn't have it installed I just run it off my flash drive


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Yo count me in! I've used Firefox for a few years now. I use a Glasser add-on (gives the browser window Vista Aero effects) and the gmail notifier. Best browser out there IMO!


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added to the list.


----------



## skunksmash

bit of info for ya........

Redmond, WA â€" As the Mozilla Foundation releases Firefox 3 and tries to set a record for most downloads in a day, they will be receiving help from an unlikely source: Microsoft.

Firefox Eats IESteve Ballmer announced early Monday that Microsoft would be halting development on Internet Explorer 8 and focusing the companyâ€™s efforts on Firefox 3.

â€œIâ€™m going to be downloading it myself, and Iâ€™ve told all our employees to download Firefox 3 on Tuesday and instructed our programming teams to start working on making the open source browser better rather than stumble around with Internet Explorer 8,â€ said Ballmer. â€œI mean, why bother? Firefox 3 has the â€˜AwesomeBar,â€™ you canâ€™t seriously expect to compete with that, can you?â€

Ballmer said that Firefox 3.0 will be the standard browser included with Windows 7 installations along and will replace Internet Explorer 7 on Windows Vista SP2. â€œWeâ€™ve been looking for something to try to salvage Vista, and this could be it,â€ said Ballmer.

The Mozilla Foundation was surprised by the news. Carmen Pinter, head of press relations for the Foundation, said, â€œWeâ€™re closing in on 20% of the marketplace, and we know Microsoft is worried, but we didnâ€™t expect this. We predicited capitulation with the release of Firefox 4.0 in 2011 which will have the â€˜TotallyAwesomeBar.â€™â€

Ballmer pleaded with other browser makers to coalesce around Firefox. â€œWhy should we have so many programming hours going into different browsers? Itâ€™s so easy for everyone to contribute to Firefox. Safari and Opera programmers should get on board too. If we all rally around one browser then consumers will be the big winners, and thatâ€™s always been a priority for Microsoft,â€ said Ballmer.
Related News

The programmers working on Internet Explorer 8 were excited. â€œI canâ€™t wait to stop working on IE8, ****ing thing sucks. Most people around here already use Firefox anyway and are sick of doing it Live,â€ said browser programming team leader William Reily.
The Mozilla Foundation said it welcomed any contributors to the project, even from its arch rival Microsoft except â€œwe donâ€™t want any of the people responsible for Internet Explorer 6. They could set back Firefox decades.â€

http://www.bbspot.com/News/2008/06/m...xplorer-8.html


----------



## Tator Tot

I would like to be part of the club, on FireFox 3 release day, I had 8 computers download FireFox 3. I was also part of the public beta.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


bit of info for ya........

Redmond, WA â€" As the Mozilla Foundation releases Firefox 3 and tries to set a record for most downloads in a day, they will be receiving help from an unlikely source: Microsoft.

Firefox Eats IESteve Ballmer announced early Monday that Microsoft would be halting development on Internet Explorer 8 and focusing the companyâ€™s efforts on Firefox 3.

â€œIâ€™m going to be downloading it myself, and Iâ€™ve told all our employees to download Firefox 3 on Tuesday and instructed our programming teams to start working on making the open source browser better rather than stumble around with Internet Explorer 8,â€ said Ballmer. â€œI mean, why bother? Firefox 3 has the â€˜AwesomeBar,â€™ you canâ€™t seriously expect to compete with that, can you?â€

Ballmer said that Firefox 3.0 will be the standard browser included with Windows 7 installations along and will replace Internet Explorer 7 on Windows Vista SP2. â€œWeâ€™ve been looking for something to try to salvage Vista, and this could be it,â€ said Ballmer.

The Mozilla Foundation was surprised by the news. Carmen Pinter, head of press relations for the Foundation, said, â€œWeâ€™re closing in on 20% of the marketplace, and we know Microsoft is worried, but we didnâ€™t expect this. We predicited capitulation with the release of Firefox 4.0 in 2011 which will have the â€˜TotallyAwesomeBar.â€™â€

Ballmer pleaded with other browser makers to coalesce around Firefox. â€œWhy should we have so many programming hours going into different browsers? Itâ€™s so easy for everyone to contribute to Firefox. Safari and Opera programmers should get on board too. If we all rally around one browser then consumers will be the big winners, and thatâ€™s always been a priority for Microsoft,â€ said Ballmer.
Related News

The programmers working on Internet Explorer 8 were excited. â€œI canâ€™t wait to stop working on IE8, ****ing thing sucks. Most people around here already use Firefox anyway and are sick of doing it Live,â€ said browser programming team leader William Reily.
The Mozilla Foundation said it welcomed any contributors to the project, even from its arch rival Microsoft except â€œwe donâ€™t want any of the people responsible for Internet Explorer 6. They could set back Firefox decades.â€

http://www.bbspot.com/News/2008/06/m...xplorer-8.html












Good info,







Finnaly the want to ge rid of IE.









Updated btw!


----------



## Darkice

I want in yay


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkice*


I want in yay


And your in!


----------



## boonie2

add me please , thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Another little update!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


bit of info for ya........

Redmond, WA â€" As the Mozilla Foundation releases Firefox 3 and tries to set a record for most downloads in a day, they will be receiving help from an unlikely source: Microsoft.

Firefox Eats IESteve Ballmer announced early Monday that Microsoft would be halting development on Internet Explorer 8 and focusing the companyâ€™s efforts on Firefox 3.

â€œIâ€™m going to be downloading it myself, and Iâ€™ve told all our employees to download Firefox 3 on Tuesday and instructed our programming teams to start working on making the open source browser better rather than stumble around with Internet Explorer 8,â€ said Ballmer. â€œI mean, why bother? Firefox 3 has the â€˜AwesomeBar,â€™ you canâ€™t seriously expect to compete with that, can you?â€

Ballmer said that Firefox 3.0 will be the standard browser included with Windows 7 installations along and will replace Internet Explorer 7 on Windows Vista SP2. â€œWeâ€™ve been looking for something to try to salvage Vista, and this could be it,â€ said Ballmer.

The Mozilla Foundation was surprised by the news. Carmen Pinter, head of press relations for the Foundation, said, â€œWeâ€™re closing in on 20% of the marketplace, and we know Microsoft is worried, but we didnâ€™t expect this. We predicited capitulation with the release of Firefox 4.0 in 2011 which will have the â€˜TotallyAwesomeBar.â€™â€

Ballmer pleaded with other browser makers to coalesce around Firefox. â€œWhy should we have so many programming hours going into different browsers? Itâ€™s so easy for everyone to contribute to Firefox. Safari and Opera programmers should get on board too. If we all rally around one browser then consumers will be the big winners, and thatâ€™s always been a priority for Microsoft,â€ said Ballmer.
Related News

The programmers working on Internet Explorer 8 were excited. â€œI canâ€™t wait to stop working on IE8, ****ing thing sucks. Most people around here already use Firefox anyway and are sick of doing it Live,â€ said browser programming team leader William Reily.
The Mozilla Foundation said it welcomed any contributors to the project, even from its arch rival Microsoft except â€œwe donâ€™t want any of the people responsible for Internet Explorer 6. They could set back Firefox decades.â€

http://www.bbspot.com/News/2008/06/m...xplorer-8.html











WOW, thanks for the info! This is interesting


----------



## Benny99

Yep im in

Firefox 3 <3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Yep im in

Firefox 3 <3










And in you are!


----------



## mbones

Firefox > All.









Count me in too.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


The programmers working on Internet Explorer 8 were excited. â€œI canâ€™t wait to stop working on IE8, *****ing thing sucks.* Most people around here already use Firefox anyway and are sick of doing it Live,â€ said browser programming team leader William Reily.
The Mozilla Foundation said it welcomed any contributors to the project, even from its arch rival Microsoft except â€œwe donâ€™t want any of the people responsible for Internet Explorer 6. They could set back Firefox decades.â€

http://www.bbspot.com/News/2008/06/m...xplorer-8.html











This article makes sense but after a second read, would a Microsoft employee really be quoted saying that?


----------



## Anth0789

List is starting to get huge!


----------



## bearsaj99

Don't leave me out Firefox is amazing. I love number 3. All the themes and add-ons make it the best browser.

i want in!


----------



## bobalobabingbong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Added you guys.










Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

bearsaj99 added.


----------



## bearsaj99

Sweet! I love Firefox. Does anyone have any great add ons? I have some, the basics, but not a lot. Any suggestions?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bearsaj99*


Sweet! I love Firefox. Does anyone have any great add ons? I have some, the basics, but not a lot. Any suggestions?


here you go


----------



## Metal425

I'm in. Add me.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## SacredChaos

Count Me in, Been using Firefox since Version 1.5. Downloaded FF3 first chance i got when the site was working again.


----------



## Col. Newman

I love Fx and have since Fx 1

Also why not just create a Social Group? Wouldn't it be less hassle?


----------



## Ao2 3lit3 snip3r

OH YEAH! Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!

Quote:



I love Fx and have since Fx 1

Also why not just create a Social Group? Wouldn't it be less hassle?


Yes I just did one now.. thanks for telling me.









Here it is:
Mozilla Firefox Social Group


----------



## neonlazer

Firefox FTW! I actually use Gran Paradiso(used to be mained minefield) which updates daily so im ahead of yall..muahahahah!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


Firefox FTW! I actually use Gran Paradiso(used to be mained minefield) which updates daily so im ahead of yall..muahahahah!










Fast service! Added...


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

this is the first time i have used firefox, and i like it so far...still learning stuff...like which ad ons to get


----------



## smoke12291

i love firefox 3 
count me in please









by the way, i just googled the counter website, here, and its still going at over 1000 per min and total of over 21 MILLION!


----------



## se7en56

Firefox ftw!!

I have been using this for years


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## grmnasasin0227

Count me in, been using it since the first beta!


----------



## BiG O

Count me in on this. No other browser can live up to Firefox.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated once more.


----------



## Col. Newman

You never added me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


You never added me

















Sorry I missed you, Now your on...


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Sorry I missed you, Now your on...










Dang right I am


----------



## smoke12291

thank you


----------



## Col. Newman

Join the group guys, I know you want to.









Mozilla Firefox Users


----------



## Meaglin

add me


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## mbp

I want in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbp* 
I want in









In you are then.


----------



## -Jeppe-

been using firefox since I found it







so I want in to


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## redsox83381

Redsox83381 in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Redsox83381 in.


Your added!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

count me in !


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 
count me in !

Added to FF list!


----------



## ModderMan

Firefox has been my choice of browser for a many years


----------



## Anth0789

ModderMan added!


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## aecker22

I've been using firefox forever. Add me to the club..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aecker22* 
I've been using firefox forever. Add me to the club..

Added!


----------



## extremecrazydude

I love Firefox 3, and i use it with ad-block plus. I have really fast clean browsing. Part of the reason I like firefos so much is because there is so many easy to install themes, and add-ons.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *extremecrazydude* 
I love Firefox 3, and i use it with ad-block plus. I have really fast clean browsing. Part of the reason I like firefos so much is because there is so many easy to install themes, and add-ons.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Comp112

I have been using FF for nearly two years now, count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Comp112 added!


----------



## Fossil

Hmm, well I gave those speed tips a try and they seem to have worked great, but Firefox is a bit choppy now. I don't really mind, but eh.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Hmm, well I gave those speed tips a try and they seem to have worked great, but Firefox is a bit choppy now. I don't really mind, but eh.

You don't have to use them if you don't want to. You can always just get Fasterfox and settle it. You just need to get the extension Nightly Tester Tools. I use Nightly Tester Tools, makes most of the add-ons compatible with FF3.


----------



## Fossil

Well I mean it doesn't make that much of a difference, mostly just for quick scrolling down a long forum topic or something. I noticed the biggest improvement was how much faster Firefox came up when I first open it for any use. Usually it takes 5 or more seconds, it's under 2 now. Love it.


----------



## PR1M3R

I'm in


----------



## diegodon

Me too!


----------



## Anth0789

Thx! Updated.


----------



## Sloboo

Me to!!! Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Sloboo your in.


----------



## weezymagic

you know im in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weezymagic*


you know im in


Updated!


----------



## Justin_Garrett

Quote:



As with most of these tricks, you'll need to head on into about:config.


Ok, dumb question, how do I get to about:config?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Justin_Garrett*


Ok, dumb question, how do I get to about:config?


Type: about:config in your address bar on top.


----------



## Phalanx1

I am liking the look of this list







. Nice work Anth0789!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


I am liking the look of this list







. Nice work Anth0789!











Yep Thanks! There is a lot of people.


----------



## LaustKause

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yep Thanks! There is a lot of people.










...I want to be included as one of those ppl. Count me in FTW!


----------



## ShadowG0D

Count me in too! =D FF for the win!


----------



## xtascox

Count me in! I never use IE, in fact this is what I go through at work:

my boss: This page isn't working right.
me: Are you sure? It works fine for me. Look.
my boss: OK it works, but now try it in IE.
me: Huh? Oh... hold on a second... _*frantically searching for IE shortcut*_. Oh yeah, it doesn't work in IE... We'll just tell everyone that uses this app to use Firefox.
my boss: Or you can just make it work in IE too....


----------



## Anth0789

Added all of you. Enjoy


----------



## adam2323

count me in Firefox=awsomeness


----------



## Anth0789

adam2323 added!


----------



## nemesi5

ever since 1.5, count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesi5* 
ever since 1.5, count me in









Okay added!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Add Me!!!


----------



## boonie2

does this club actully DO ANYTHING ? or are we just added to some list?


----------



## The Master Chief

Ever since my first computer days I have used Fire Fox, my dad is the one who told me about it first when I was young (er) lol, now I use it everywhere!

I even downloaded it unto the school computer, they blocked Flash Player on IE so I downloaded Fire Fox and it was a breeze!

Add me if you please









Ha that rhymes ^^^


----------



## Biohazed

add me! running Firefox on all 3 of my PCs


----------



## Anth0789

Updated! Added you guys...


----------



## The Master Chief

Sweet


----------



## mustkill

mememe

count me in
im using ff rite now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


mememe

count me in
im using ff rite now


Up Up!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 3.01 out:
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...x-3-0-1-a.html


----------



## theCanadian

dude, add me to your alphabetized list. Firefox. ftw


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


dude, add me to your alphabetized list. Firefox. ftw


Alright! theCanadian is in.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I've been using IE forever I thought I tried other programs back in the day and didn't like any of them. Today I figured I would try it out. I am sold...didn't take any time to sell me and now I'm so happy I wanna be a club member!

Add me please!


----------



## Anth0789

DIRTYDUCK added!


----------



## dexterz

add me too....using firefox for a long time ....


----------



## onexero

Count me on that list~


----------



## aroc91

FF FTW. Count me in!


----------



## evilspongebob72

count me in...


----------



## Darkknight512

Im in


----------



## Anth0789

Big update!


----------



## Mustangman70

FF is awsome, i remember when it was just mozilla









Blue shift was my fav theme

Count me in


----------



## superk

FF FTW! Imma in


----------



## jNSK

Add me in there


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Vegnagun

I'll join. I use ff2


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666*


I'll join. I use ff2










Why not upgrade to FF3?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
I'll join. I use ff2









Okay added!


----------



## theartist

I use FF3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theartist* 
I use FF3

Your on!


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

Firefox all the way! Add me to the list


----------



## Anth0789

Little update!


----------



## MXjunk127

Count me in, I got punished for putting FF on all the office PC's, I am a FF fan bigtime, I even have a get firefox button on every page of my mainsite!!!

Stumbleupon plugin is a MUST for everyone!


----------



## A Russian :D

i never saw this ! when i switched from IE, FF was way faster and did not give me the "not responding" crap count me in! please


----------



## Anth0789

MXjunk127 and A Russian added!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MXjunk127* 
Count me in, I got punished for putting FF on all the office PC's, I am a FF fan bigtime, I even have a get firefox button on every page of my mainsite!!!

Stumbleupon plugin is a MUST for everyone!

Nonsense you should get rewarded for performing such a task


----------



## Micam93

I'd like to join! I love Firefox's speed, stabilitiy, customizability... Well... I love everything about Firefox!


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MXjunk127* 
Count me in, I got punished for putting FF on all the office PC's, I am a FF fan bigtime, I even have a get firefox button on every page of my mainsite!!!

Stumbleupon plugin is a MUST for everyone!

Thats lame.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## MXjunk127

Well aparently the company was monitoring usage in IE some how, so when I installed FF I bypassed all of that...lol.

I.T. went all :swearing: on me. But its cool now, I bypassed their proxy anyway.


----------



## UkGouki

me = firefox user since 2006 :-D currently on firefox 2.015 on xp firefox 3 on vista :-D


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
me = firefox user since 2006 :-D currently on firefox 2.015 on xp firefox 3 on vista :-D

lol me too since 2006


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
me = firefox user since 2006 :-D currently on firefox 2.015 on xp firefox 3 on vista :-D

Cool! Added... Ive been using it for like for years since the 1.5 version came out.


----------



## adidasfreek

OHHH MYYY...I have used firefox forever. I want in please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adidasfreek*


OHHH MYYY...I have used firefox forever. I want in please!


Your in!


----------



## jdave420

i want in plz 
i love firefox its the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Anth0789

jdave420 added!


----------



## NOT

In!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NOT*


In!!


Added!


----------



## William151515

count me in Mozilla Firefox 3.1 i have found to be the best

so you can add my name up there


----------



## AMOCO

put me in to ,i use firefox & i love it,i've even turned a friend on to it too.he likes how fast it is.


----------



## IEATFISH

I use Firefox, Its large 3 inch icon graces my desktop with it's presence.


----------



## neonlazer

We need a Grand Paradiso/Minefield club for those of us who are uber geeks


----------



## gonX

OMG Firefox! Me too, but I'm at 1.5


----------



## NeKrArXe

Count me in as well. Used Firefox for quite some time.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry guys but I wont be able to update starting from tomorrow until Monday August 4th because i'm going on a little trip so brb Monday to update


----------



## odinmm

Might as well count me in. Been using Firefox for the last 3+ years.









@Anth0789- BTW, have fun on your trip!


----------



## GreenLeaf

You can count me in to, Firefox is simply the best of the best!


----------



## theCanadian

Is the final release of the Firefox 3 out yet? Last I heard it was still in the beta phase.


----------



## Lionmaster

firefox 3 has been out for about a month now check it out at www.getfirefox.com


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lionmaster*


firefox 3 has been out for about a month now check it out at www.getfirefox.com


wth.... i checked getfirefox like 2 weeks ago.... no ff3


----------



## Lionmaster

firefox 3 was released june 18 non beta there was a big deal about making the guinness book of world records for most downloaded in one day

it was released a month and a half ago


----------



## scottath

For those who are interested in what Mozilla are doing:
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/fire.../releasenotes/
Firefox 3.1 alpha version - seems to me faster, and has the Vista Alt-Tab for the tabs now also
Note: No Addons will work with this version


----------



## Anth0789

Well im back and the list is updated!


----------



## Phalanx1

Welcome Back


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Welcome Back









Thanks!


----------



## Nivekz

Can i be part of the Club?/


----------



## Steeveeo

FFFL (Firefox For Life)!


----------



## Anth0789

Nivekz and Steeveeo added to the club!


----------



## DarkFox

Sign me up, been with firefox since day 1.


----------



## theemonopolyguy

I love firefox man. Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! List updated!


----------



## Votkrath

<--- Asks to join.


----------



## Anth0789

Welcome aboard Votkrath.


----------



## RapidFireGT

Add me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RapidFireGT*


Add me










Added!


----------



## fencefeet

firefox for the win. been usin it since 03, and not one regret. best browser out there.

keep it up mozilla.


----------



## sLowEnd

I've been using FF since '04









Sign me up please


----------



## Anth0789

Okay! List updated.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

count me in!
used netscape 4 until firefox game out! (with a brief IE bout in between, sadly...)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## andynerd

add me firefox pwns


----------



## Coldnapalm

sign me up


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added!


----------



## Oupavoc

Firefox 3.0 FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## DigitalBear

Count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitalBear* 
Count me in.









Your added!


----------



## Hitmehard

Joining the Club, been using Firefox since.. well.. a looong time and will likely use it over anything else that comes along.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hitmehard*


Joining the Club, been using Firefox since.. well.. a looong time and will likely use it over anything else that comes along.


Welcome aboard! FF FTW!!


----------



## Norman Bum

Love my Firefox, I'll sign up


----------



## Anth0789

Okay! You up


----------



## Phalanx1

*[News]*How to boost Firefox 3.0 security*[News]*


----------



## Phalanx1

[News]No Firefox for the iPhone/iPod touch â€¦ Dâ€™oh![News]
[News]Firefox 3 Power user's guide[News]


----------



## klg1128

I use MoFox!!


----------



## Anth0789

KK! Updated!


----------



## tolaziforname

"Let me in, let me in to the club 'cause I wanna belong and I need to get stronger and if memory serves: I'm addicted to words and they're useless..."

L.G. F.U.A.D. anyone?

Anywho.. Firefox ftw!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



*The open-source browser is making inroads at companies like Boeing and Fidelity, but most IT shops are sticking with Internet Explorer as their browser standard.*

February 13, 2006 (Computerworld) The Boeing Co. has been discreetly providing feedback to the Mozilla Foundation for the past year or so on features that might encourage enterprise adoption of the open-source Firefox browser. At the top of the list has been a tool kit to help IT departments distribute Firefox with custom configurations to end users.

The Chicago-based aerospace company had good reason to express interest in such a tool. Last August, Boeing made Firefox one of its corporate Web browser standards alongside Microsoft Corp.'s Internet Explorer (IE) and a version of Netscape Navigator that is being sunsetted. Although Boeing hasn't deployed Firefox wide-scale and couldn't provide an estimate of the browser's usage within the company, the corporate standard decision sets it apart from most of its peers.

An ongoing pilot project at Fidelity Investments sets the financial services firm apart as well. The Fidelity Center for Applied Technology has spent more than a year exploring the enterprise readiness of Firefox and working behind the scenes with Mozilla to improve the browser's patching mechanism. Fidelity is now rolling out Firefox 1.5 to 1,900 users, primarily in IT, to kick off the project's third phase.

Supported Browsers

HOW MANY BROWSERS DOES YOUR IT DEPARTMENT SUPPORT?

HOW MANY BROWSERS DOES YOUR IT DEPARTMENT SUPPORT?

BASE: 105 IT managers polled by Computerworld via e-mail

Such a formal pilot puts Fidelity in rare company. Statistics show that Firefox has chipped away at IE's dominanceÂ¿for example, the open-source browser is nearing a 10% share among visitors to thousands of Web sites monitored by WebSideStory Inc. But there is scant evidence that Firefox is gaining broad acceptance at the corporate level.

In an e-mail poll conducted by Computerworld over the past two months, 86% of the 105 IT managers who responded listed IE as the sole browser standard at their companies. Only seven of the respondents reported having a multibrowser or non-Microsoft standard, and among those who did, the purpose generally was to support non-Windows desktop systems.

Mozilla officials, at least publicly, have been hard-pressed to point to any corporation that has broadly adopted FirefoxÂ¿except IBM, a technical and financial contributor to the open-source project. IBM announced last year that it would offer Firefox as an option to its 330,000 users. So far, 18% have added the browser or its Mozilla predecessor to their systems, IBM said.

Despite the dearth of usage, there are signs that many IT managers welcome the challenge that Firefox is posing to Microsoft's ironclad grip on the browser market. In the Computerworld poll, 70% of the respondents said that Firefox is having a positive effect on the IT industry, and many said they were pleased to see that the heightened competition is pushing Microsoft to make improvements in IE 7.0, which is due later this year.

Smoke, but Not Much Fire

WHAT'S YOUR CORPORATE BROWSER STANDARD?

WHAT'S YOUR CORPORATE BROWSER STANDARD?

BASE: 105 IT managers polled by Computerworld via e-mail

NOTE: Percentages do not total 100 because of rounding.

Nearly half of the respondents (45%) said they use Firefox as their sole browser or in addition to others, such as IE, Safari or Opera. And 21% said their IT departments have added support for Firefox.

But as much as they say they like competition and choice, few of the IT managers are taking action to deploy the open-source software on a formal or widespread basis.

Keith Glennan, Northrop Grumman Corp.'s chief technology officer
Keith Glennan, Northrop Grumman Corp.'s chief technology officer
Keith Glennan, Northrop Grumman Corp.'s chief technology officer, said he has often thought that the Los Angeles-based company should run Firefox instead of IE as its default browser. Glennan uses Firefox at home and especially likes its printing and tabbed browsing capabilities and its ease of navigation. But when he thinks about giving the browser to Northrop Grumman's 115,000 users, the decision boils down to economics.

"People say they want to have a healthier option in fast-food restaurants, but then they buy Big Macs," Glennan said. "Maybe it's the same effect. I like the idea of Firefox, and I like using it, but it's not such a big deal to me that it drives me to demand something different. Clearly, Microsoft has a huge installed-base advantage here, and it's hard to overcome."

Glennan estimated that 5% of Northrop Grumman's employees use Firefox. He said that if the usage level creeps up to 10%, he might consider having the IT department support the browser.

In the meantime, Glennan is weighing the prospects of adding Firefox as an alternative standard in the event of a catastrophic problem with IE, or as an option for users who need to test code against Firefox. But there is no large-scale plan to push out multiple browsers on an enterprisewide basis.

Randy Kortering, global information systems integration director at Haworth Inc. in Holland, Mich., said the office furniture maker considered Firefox because "Microsoft has a bull's-eye on it for malware writers," whereas the less widely deployed open-source browser gives them fewer potential victims. But in the end, Haworth's reliance on applications that use functionality in IE stopped it from moving past the consideration stage, he said.

Ron Cook, CTO at RadioShack Corp. in Fort Worth, Texas, faces the same dilemma. Some of the retail chain's older internal Web sites rely on ActiveX controls that run only with Microsoft's browser. Using Firefox would require users to log on multiple times, Cook said.

Software updates are another issue. RadioShack uses Microsoft's Windows Update services, and if it switched to Firefox, IT would have to come up with a different update mechanism, Cook noted.

"Bottom line is that none of these [issues] are a big deal, and they can all be worked around, but I don't yet have enough demand to justify the effort of working through these," he said. "If Firefox continues to gain market share and my internal customers reach a critical mass of wanting an alternative, we would look at the possibility."

Ray Valdes, an analyst at Gartner Inc., said that wholesale replacements of IE aren't a realistic possibility, since most organizations are too dependent on it for their Web pages, internally developed applications, commercial software packages and even the tools they use to administer their infrastructures.

Nonetheless, for years Gartner has advised its clients to either strive for a browser-agnostic strategy or adopt a multibrowser environment. Those approaches give companies more flexibility to take advantage of innovations, make them less vulnerable to security exploits and help ensure that their Web pages and applications will run in browsers other than IE, Valdes said.

The latter reason is what drove Boeing to add Firefox to its list of corporate browser standards. Scott Vesey, the company's Web browser component manager, said Boeing placed a high priority on conformance to World Wide Web Consortium (W3C) standards and, during its evaluation, found that Firefox did a better job of supporting certain standards than IE did. So Boeing decided to make the open-source browser available by request to any employee, division or regional unit that has a need for it, although IE will remain the only browser installed by default on all of the company's Windows-based computers.

"We're trying to aim for browser-neutral Web applications, so having a Web browser that's more conformant with W3C specifications is a step in the right direction," Vesey said. "If you're creating Web applications that are interoperable between IE and Firefox, the chances of getting caught in a legacy trap are diminished."

At Fidelity, the impetus for evaluating Firefox came from new features, such as tabbed browsing, that impressed staffers at the Center for Applied Technology, which identifies emerging technologies that might be useful across the enterprise. The center also works to build relationships with key vendors and open-source groups, and it placed Mozilla in that category. In addition, Firefox's Netscape pedigree gave the technology research group reason to think it would be an important piece of software, said Mike Askew, the center's senior vice president.

Fidelity launched Phase 1 of its Firefox pilot project in the second quarter of last year with 50 users who oversee public-facing Web sites. When they reacted positively, the company upped the user count to 300 for Phase 2, incorporating its "standard build process" to package the browser for distribution, Askew said.

With Phase 3, Fidelity will expand its compatibility checks to include intranet sites and internal applications, about 20% of which require tuning to work on multiple browsers, according to Askew. IE has been Fidelity's browser standard for at least eight years, and some internal sites make use of ActiveX components. Fidelity also will be looking to improve tagging to make its nearly 3 million intranet pages easier to search.

Askew said the next step will be looking at whether the company wants to deploy Firefox across its 57,000 desktops, likely under a dual-browser strategy, or focus only on the organizations that require multibrowser support. He expects a decision about the next phase to be made within eight months, in consultation with a technical steering committee.

If Fidelity does decide to deploy Firefox on an enterprisewide scale, that would buck the expected corporate pattern. The emergence of a feature-comparable IE7 will effectively "close the henhouse" to Firefox, said Craig Roth, a consultant at DiamondCluster International Inc. in Chicago.

Gartner predicts that Firefox's share of the overall browser market will grow no higher than 30% by year's end and that its momentum will slow with the release of IE7. Valdes said IE7 likely will help IT managers who have considered adopting Firefox sleep better at night about their single-browser strategies.


Interesting article about Firefox in the corporate world


----------



## JlMMY

Firefox or DIE~


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Count me in. Firefox is my favorite browser. I only use IE when FF doesnt run the addon.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## bi0sHoCK

Count me in :]] Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bi0sHoCK*


Count me in :]] Firefox FTW!


Your in!


----------



## Neonz

Been using Firefox forever!
So count me in as well.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neonz*


Been using Firefox forever!
So count me in as well.


Added for sure!


----------



## chilaXenBAmf808

FireFox 3 here
this is the most kickass browser I have used so far


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chilaXenBAmf808*


FireFox 3 here
this is the most kickass browser I have used so far


Yes it is!







Up Up!


----------



## YOSHIBA

Count me in didnt even no this existed


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA*


Count me in didnt even no this existed


Well now you do and your on


----------



## phillipg10

Firefox here


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## dhrandy

You can add me. I've been using Firefox since it first came out.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhrandy*


You can add me. I've been using Firefox since it first came out.


Okay your in!


----------



## PcG_AmD

I want to join,count me!!,i canÂ´t live without it if iÂ´m not exploring with firefox it feels like internet didnÂ´t exist!,i love it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcG_AmD*


I want to join,count me!!,i canÂ´t live without it if iÂ´m not exploring with firefox it feels like internet didnÂ´t exist!,i love it.


Okay you are officially in


----------



## krytikul

I'm in, using Firefox 3.
I cant use the internet without firefox.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saffah* 
I'm in, using Firefox 3.
I cant use the internet without firefox.

Same here!


----------



## _^MeRcY

ad me to the list, love firefox, beta tested 3.0. good stuff. Screw safari and ie


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Im in too, been with it since early 1.X's betas and all

currently running 3.01 with:
Adblock Plus + Filterset G
Forecast Fox
FoxyTunes
FoxyProxy
FoxMarks
IE Tab
Tab Scope
Image Zoom
CustomizeGoogle
GooglePreview
download statusbar
Tab Mix Plus (Alpha)

and Mozilla Labs Prism


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY* 
ad me to the list, love firefox, beta tested 3.0. good stuff. Screw safari and ie

And your way up!


----------



## Phalanx1

[News]Mozilla's TraceMonkey Speeds JavaScript in Firefox[News]


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


[News]Mozilla's TraceMonkey Speeds JavaScript in Firefox[News]


Good stuff!







Faster it will be for Java scripts


----------



## xShishy

I use firefox >







.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


I use firefox >







.


Then your in thats for sure.


----------



## LuminatX

ohh ohhh addd me!!
ive always used firefox over IE.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


ohh ohhh addd me!!
ive always used firefox over IE.


Added to the list


----------



## Phalanx1

After speed boost, Firefox a developer default?

Quote:

Firefox is already plenty fast. In one test, it comes in just behind Safari in speed, but in this case, "slightly slower" still means "blazingly fast."

Thanks to Mozilla's pioneering work with TraceMonkey, however, Firefox is about to become even faster. Think massive performance boost.

CNET's Stephen Shankland has already covered the story in detail, so I won't belabor it here, but this promises to be an impressive breakthrough for browser performance--and especially for Firefox. As Mike Shaver, Mozilla's interim vice president of engineering and former chief evangelist, declares:

The goal of the TraceMonkey project--which is still in its early stages--is to take JavaScript performance to another level, where instead of competing against other interpreters, we start to compete against native code.

How fast is that? Mozilla shows some early results of its efforts:

TraceMonkey dramatically improves Firefox performance
(Credit: Mozilla)

What will you do with such an impressive boost to JavaScript? I suspect that this will lead to far more applications being written specifically for Firefox. Will this mean that Firefox, not Internet Explorer, will become the new default target development platform for Web developers? Perhaps. If they can squeeze more functionality and performance out of Firefox, that's where their development time is going to be spent.

Today Firefox is still the province of geeks, but its increasing market share among Web developers suggests that it's already overtaking Internet Explorer in developer affections. With an impressive speed boost, it's very likely that this movement away from IE will become a mass exodus.

The next question would be, "What will Firefox do with its market dominance?" Unlike Microsoft, which sat on its hands as soon as IE knocked off Netscape, Mozilla is almost certainly going to keep doing what it has always done: push the envelope of browser development and innovation. That's what happens when you're led by a community, not a monopolist.

I like this new overlord.
Source


----------



## RpR^

Using firefox for .. erm .. a L.O.N.G. time!

count me in!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

im in


----------



## SidewaysBox

Been using firefox ever since I heard about it 4 years ago.


----------



## deltaepsylon

Been using Firefox since 5th grade! Count me in!
Its also on my DVD of Install-these-apps-right-after-I-reinstall-windows.


----------



## Anth0789

Added you guys!


----------



## cherno83

I love FF!!! Count me in!!!
There is one issue though...every time I close FF it gives me a pop up that Firefox has crashed and would i like to report the error. Any fix for this?


----------



## boonie2

Firefox is getting screwy with me now , lost my google toolbar and now cant install it again


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cherno83*


I love FF!!! Count me in!!! 
There is one issue though...every time I close FF it gives me a pop up that Firefox has crashed and would i like to report the error. Any fix for this?


Hmm weird I don't get any error with my Firefox. Your added!


----------



## dapo

Ooh yeah,count me in








Using Firefox for a few years now and it rocks


----------



## Monst3r

me me dude


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monst3r* 
me me dude

Your on!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Your on!










Nice new avatar!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


Nice new avatar!










Its not really new. Ive already used it before but changed back to it.


----------



## Cheezypoofs

In Go Go FF


----------



## JEK3

In like Flynn. I don't think I've opened up IE since switching to Vista, except when I had to in order to download Firefox.


----------



## zu903

can i be added firefox rules


----------



## .Sup

Add me plz thx.


----------



## Speedma11229

count me in


----------



## Hondacity

long time opera user...

i just deleted it..a few days back...

count me in to..

two questions though...

where is the new tab button? i don't like right clicking and hitting new tab...

when i reload a page at the bottom...the fresh page display is the top most of that webpage...its takes awhile to scroll down...any info on that?


----------



## forcemasteryoda

I love FF 3... the new address bar is the best...

only addon i use is noscript... love it.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm in.


----------



## Dominazn

me


----------



## Anth0789

WoW added lot now


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


WoW added lot now










And I was just about to say, Anth needs to update soon







Welcome all


----------



## kgd1

I'm in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kgd1*


I'm in.


In you are!


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hondacity*


long time opera user...

i just deleted it..a few days back...

count me in to..

two questions though...

where is the new tab button? i don't like right clicking and hitting new tab...

when i reload a page at the bottom...the fresh page display is the top most of that webpage...its takes awhile to scroll down...any info on that?


There isn't a new tab button. I use ctrl + t. (ctrl + n for new window)

As for loading, when the page completes loading it should return to desired position.... otherwise I am not sure.

for the record, I'm not in.... google chrome FTW!


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hondacity* 
long time opera user...

i just deleted it..a few days back...

count me in to..

two questions though...

where is the new tab button? i don't like right clicking and hitting new tab...

when i reload a page at the bottom...the fresh page display is the top most of that webpage...its takes awhile to scroll down...any info on that?

go to options > Tabs > select Hide the Tab Bar: never and the new tab button is on the left hand side of the tab bar.

or an even *better way* is to right click on the toolbar > customize and drag the new tab button to the toolbar.

I just use ctrl + T though


----------



## Hondacity

i found the button...i guess its not default te displayed..weird...thanks +rep to you...


----------



## Col. Newman

yup


----------



## fade2green514

i'll join! been using firefox since years ago! i still love it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fade2green514* 
i'll join! been using firefox since years ago! i still love it









Added!


----------



## gunzkevin1

Im in


----------



## metala

I started with 0.9.x and even beta tested Deer Park Alpha 1 & 2.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## William151515

would like to be removed from the firefox club, thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *William151515*


would like to be removed from the firefox club, thanks


Let me guess you went with Google Chrome.







The new Mozilla: Firefox 3.1 Alpha 2 RC Faster than Google Chrome - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mozil...me-93009.shtml


----------



## error10

Chrome? Bah. I'll wait until it comes out for a real operating system. In the meantime...


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Chrome? Bah. I'll wait until it comes out for a real operating system. In the meantime...

Very nice, FF FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Chrome? Bah. I'll wait until it comes out for a real operating system. In the meantime...


Your in thats for sure


----------



## tsn_

add me please.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsn_* 
add me please.

In!


----------



## William151515

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Let me guess you went with Google Chrome.







The new Mozilla: Firefox 3.1 Alpha 2 RC Faster than Google Chrome - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mozil...me-93009.shtml

wow you must be a mind reader how did you find that out









just kidding, but yes i did, as you have seen in my signature, i like this interface and allot better then Mozilla Firefox (in my opinion), and i just love this web browser Good Work Google

Mozilla Firefox is still good though, but i just rather Google Chrome


----------



## theCanadian

Cant get much better than that? IE 6 used about the same amount of memory as this. The same cannot be said for IE7


----------



## DennisC

Add me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DennisC* 
Add me in!

In you are!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Count me in.


----------



## heard.nremt

firefox rox!!
put me in!


----------



## error10

Yeah, but you only have 3 tabs open. Wait until you have 30.







Firefox here is using 290MB of RAM...


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yeah, but you only have 3 tabs open. Wait until you have 30.







Firefox here is using 290MB of RAM...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*





















WoW thats a lot of tabs open.


----------



## Col. Newman

Firefox becomes more memory efficient the more tabs you open.


----------



## error10

Yeah, but 143 tabs of the Google homepage? That doesn't do much. Open 143 different sites and come back. If you can.


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## error10

That looks more like what I'd expect.


----------



## theCanadian

... you claimed nearly 300MB...

Besides. IE would never be able to match this.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


... you claimed nearly 300MB...

Besides. IE would never be able to match this.


True about IE.

Of course, my 30 tabs also have a whole bunch of history as well.


----------



## Col. Newman

how bout someone try this with no plugins enabled


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


how bout someone try this with no plugins enabled










Open Safe-Mode Firefox and try it (should be in the start menu).


----------



## HACKhalo2

I'm in. I've been using firefox since it was 1.0


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HACKhalo2* 
I'm in. I've been using firefox since it was 1.0









Okay your in!


----------



## timw4mail

I've been using Firefox since it was called Pheonix, so I'd like to be in


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## reezin14

I'm hoping this is the right section to post in. I can't for the life of me figure out why I can't install a add-on or theme.I get this message(attachment)every time I try to do so.Any ideals TIA.+rep to those that can help.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


I'm hoping this is the right section to post in. I can't for the life of me figure out why I can't install a add-on or theme.I get this message(attachment)every time I try to do so.Any ideals TIA.+rep to those that can help.


It says to look in the Error Console (it's in the Tools menu). See what's there?


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
I'm hoping this is the right section to post in. I can't for the life of me figure out why I can't install a add-on or theme.I get this message(attachment)every time I try to do so.Any ideals TIA.+rep to those that can help.

This is the wrong section but maybe I can help. Try to restart computer/browser and try and reinstall addon. Maybe the addon is out of date and cannot load or is incompatible with your version. If all that doesn't seem to work backup your bookmarks and uninstall and reinstall FF3. Good luck


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It says to look in the Error Console (it's in the Tools menu). See what's there?

It just has the triangle with the explanation mark,that says Permission denied to call method Location.to string,and Unknown Property"word warp" and these show up several times.When I click on them I get what looks like Java or HTML ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
This is the wrong section but maybe I can help. Try to restart computer/browser and try and reinstall addon. Maybe the addon is out of date and cannot load or is incompatible with your version. If all that doesn't seem to work backup your bookmarks and uninstall and reinstall FF3. Good luck









I will give this a try.

Thanks for the help guys,hopefully it I can get this fixed.


----------



## Cander

Been using Firefox since v1. Now using 3.0.1.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cander* 
Been using Firefox since v1. Now using 3.0.1.

Added!


----------



## blacklotusul

Using Firefox since almoust good 4 years.Count me in..


----------



## Anth0789

blacklotusul added!


----------



## codibick

please add me to the club of the best browser ever!


----------



## Anth0789

Up up!


----------



## kwudude

typing this in ff! add me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwudude* 
typing this in ff! add me!

Your up!


----------



## Droptone

May i join, been using FF since version 1.2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droptone*


May i join, been using FF since version 1.2


Sure thing your in!


----------



## Dobbie

Sign me up. FireFox is the best.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dobbie* 
Sign me up. FireFox is the best.

Added!!!


----------



## usapatriot

Sign me up too!

I've been using FireFox since 1.5 and I will never switch to anything else. Currently I'm on 3.0 which I got on release day. I've got AdBlockPlus and NoScript plus a ton of other addons.

I <3 FF.


----------



## Duece22

I joined the grp. Also going to be sporting the sig. Been using Mozilla for a long time now. So, could ya add me to the list?


----------



## Anth0789

usapatriot and Duece22 added!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Firefox = Best Browser Ever.

I'm in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Firefox = Best Browser Ever.

I'm in.

In you are!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for newer version of FF 3.0.3:
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...x-3-0-3-a.html


----------



## Cheroku

Mozilla Fan (FireFox and ThunderBird user) Right here!!!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheroku* 














Mozilla Fan (FireFox and ThunderBird user) Right here!!!























Hehe nice avatar ive seen that pic so many times


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheroku* 














Mozilla Fan (FireFox and ThunderBird user) Right here!!!
























Your in for sure.


----------



## Fox_Smash

I'm in,using firefox 3 and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash* 
I'm in,using firefox 3 and loving every minute of it.

Added and updated!


----------



## theCanadian

I use tab mix plus, IE tab, and I'm looking for an add on similar to fasterfox that works with FF3. Anybody know of one?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I use tab mix plus, IE tab, and I'm looking for an add on similar to fasterfox that works with FF3. Anybody know of one?

You can use Nightly Tester Tools here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543

And you will be able to have any add on like Fasterfox and so on.


----------



## cassieb

Im in!
I use firefox for everything and have been able to persaude most people at work to use it as well! The only time i use IE is when a page wont work without it (dumb pages they are!)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cassieb*


Im in!
I use firefox for everything and have been able to persaude most people at work to use it as well! The only time i use IE is when a page wont work without it (dumb pages they are!)


Added!







Keep the list growing guys.


----------



## j0z3

j0z3 is in.
Gotta loove firefox.


----------



## Delphi

Add me i love firefox! <3


----------



## Anth0789

Added you both!


----------



## zelix

sign me up please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


sign me up please










Roger dodger!


----------



## jtypin

I'm in put me up







i use chrome and firefox now!


----------



## thejester

Count meh in!


----------



## Anth0789

Added both of you.


----------



## Sam1990

I'm in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sam1990*


I'm in!


Okay added!


----------



## Phalanx1

Mozilla Labs announces: Geode ~ Which can determine your location...

Quote:

Mozilla has posted more information about Geode, the Labs plugin we foreshadowed yesterday that helps websites detect your current location. Geode is also now available for download here.

Geode is a forerunner to Firefoxâ€™s future implementation of the W3C Geolocation Specification, a standard that (once universally implemented) will allow websites to serve up localized content and services within any browser. Mozilla plans to let the user determine how they want to reveal their location (via GPS, WiFi, manual entry, or other methods) and how specific they want that information to be (exact location, neighborhood, city, etc).

The plugin, however, will only leverage one method for determining your location - Skyhookâ€™s Loki technology, which uses WiFi to determine your location within a second and with an accuracy of about 10-20 meters.

Since location-aware services are most useful on mobile devices, Mozilla plans to integrate Geode functionality into alpha releases of Fennec, its mobile browser under development.

Pownce and Yahooâ€™s Fire Eagle are launch partners of sorts for Geode, having both already hooked the plugin up to their services. Pownce is using the plugin to attach location information to messages and other contributions to the service. Fire Eagle will use Geode as another way to gather and broker location information for its users and the services they use.

Mozilla isnâ€™t the only one who has decided to innovate in geolocation technology on its own instead of waiting for standards to evolve. Google Gears, another browser plugin of sorts, features similar location-aware functionality for websites.
Source


----------



## charbs152

im in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charbs152* 
im in

Well now you are.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Firefox FTW, Best Browser out there.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


Firefox FTW, Best Browser out there.


WannaBeNoob added!


----------



## dagnisaun

im in, i love firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Up up!


----------



## infinite illusions

Count me in! Firefox FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckySevn

Mee 2!


----------



## 20Driver07

Firefox is epic, so i'm in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## 20Driver07

sweet


----------



## Phalanx1

Welcome aboard


----------



## mastertrixter

i'm in, been using firefox forever now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


i'm in, been using firefox forever now


Okay added!


----------



## STN71190

I'm in, Firefox rocks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STN71190*


I'm in, Firefox rocks!


Yes it does! Added.


----------



## Sanders54

Err, I use both Opera and Firefox. Firefox on lappy and Opera on sig rig, can I join?


----------



## PolishNProud

Firefox all the way


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Rebel4055

put mah name in! I love firefox! its so fast! Ie7 EATS DUST!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
put mah name in! I love firefox! its so fast! Ie7 EATS DUST!!!

Your added!


----------



## sktfreak

count me in, firefox pwns


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## -iceblade^

i can only use Firefox for web browsing...

opera on my phone, but hey







.

count me in


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
i can only use Firefox for web browsing...

opera on my phone, but hey







.

count me in

IDK guys... he seems kinda shady. opera? Maybe it would be wise not to let him in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


i can only use Firefox for web browsing...

opera on my phone, but hey







.

count me in


No problem added!


----------



## Phalanx1

Don't worry Firefox will be out for the phone soon enough


----------



## nitrousflash

Firefox rox. I'm in.


----------



## Anth0789

Good! Keep the list growing on.


----------



## Dudeson169

count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox list updated!


----------



## theCanadian

Is there a way to disable the firefox virus scanning? I've looked multiple times, but I cant find the setting.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Is there a way to disable the firefox virus scanning? I've looked multiple times, but I cant find the setting.


Not sure what your talking about but probably the AVG Free 8.0 addon? When you google something the AVG addon scans each site to give you a site report and places a check mark next to it if its safe. If you're talking about what I am talking about just go into addons and click disable under the AVG one. Hope that works


----------



## theCanadian

No. In FF3, if you save anything, it scans it for viruses. Sometimes, during the scan, the browser locks briefly and prevents you from changing pages or doing much of anything. It is quite aggravating.

This includes photos. It doesn't have to be large files.


----------



## error10

AVG Free 8.0 Toolbar for Firefox ALSO scans your downloads for viruses. If you downloaded a very large file then this might take a minute or two. Relax, you don't want to be like all these other people who have to format and reinstall every time they turn around because they wind up with 300 different Trojans...


----------



## theCanadian

I dont have AVG Free. I also have my own anti virus software that scans any file that has HDD activity or is loaded into memory. I don't need the built in scanner.


----------



## Phalanx1

Try to go into the anti-virus preferences?


----------



## theCanadian

If you could take a SS of where one might find that, that would be great.


----------



## Phalanx1

What virus program is it? And im sure you can look for it in the preferences since I probably dont have the program, but let me know what program it is and I will try and google around to help ya


----------



## theCanadian

.... its built into firefox.


----------



## Phalanx1

Heres what I found:

1) open a new firefox window
2) type about:config
3) press ok and search for browser.download.manager.scanWhenDone
4) set this option to false

try it out and let me know


----------



## theCanadian

Voila! Thanks alot!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Voila! Thanks alot!

No problem always glad to help!


----------



## Error 404

Add me to the list! Been using Firefox since...*Checks* October 2004, according to the Nuts and Volts mag that had the article "Out of the Frying Pan... (And into Firefox, the latest release from...)". Oh man. I remember going out for lunch while it was downloading on dial-up...I think I got maybe 10KBps download, supposedly 50.6 KBps...

~Error


----------



## Anth0789

Your on!


----------



## /Ben

Oh yes I'm in.


----------



## Anth0789

Yeah your up now I guess.


----------



## /Ben

Thanks.


----------



## PCpwnz

Hey firefox is the only one I use. Sign me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Up!!!


----------



## linskingdom

Late for the party. Add me in.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linskingdom*


Late for the party. Add me in.










welcome. do you have the same avatar as aslan?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linskingdom*


Late for the party. Add me in.










About time my friend.


----------



## GSingh

firefox 3 FTW. add me please..


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

Yay for Firefox!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Do I get kicked off for using Minefield?


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

hey, I love firefox, just started using it this year LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Do I get kicked off for using Minefield?










Isn't it the same thing but beta or something.

Updated!!!


----------



## dutchdiosa

Use Firefox all the time!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dutchdiosa* 
Use Firefox all the time!

Then your on thats for sure.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

I Have been using Mozilla Firefox ever since it first came out ,, so count me in


----------



## Anth0789

The list is starting to get huge.


----------



## egetunks

Add me please! 
Started using it this year.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egetunks*


Add me please! 
Started using it this year.


Your up and on the list.


----------



## Rhine

Firefox all the way


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhine*


Firefox all the way


Added to the FF list.


----------



## l4n b0y

hmm, did the little speed up tip, works well...
btw been using firefox since 04.. v.09..


----------



## sandiegoskyline

Been using firefox for the past two years. Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Saix225

Count me in.
Firefox 3.0.3 Vista 32-bit


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## GivingHope

Count me in!!! I've been using FF since mid 2005!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Die-hard Firefox fan ever since 2006, have not switched back ever since. I even used Opera, but Firefox was still the better of me.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3* 
Die-hard Firefox fan ever since 2006, have not switched back ever since. I even used Opera, but Firefox was still the better of me.









Meh, I "hacked/cracked" the admin password on the macs at my school so that I could install Firefox. I didn't like Safari over Firefox.


----------



## Bloodfire

Trick question: What browser is comparative to Firefox?

Only the older versions of Firefox









In


----------



## Anth0789

Up!!!


----------



## Flux

Firefox 3.0.4 Here
thx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
Firefox 3.0.4 Here
thx

Okay!


----------



## Harry L

I love firefox，as its suited to everyone！


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harry L* 
I love firefox，as its suited to everyone！

Then your up!


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Add me please!

A must have XD


----------



## eracerx

firefox ROCKS


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrayNobleman*


Add me please!

A must have XD


Okay your up.


----------



## edwardm

Ff ftw!


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Firefox 3!

Do have.

Do place on list


----------



## Anth0789

The list is updated.


----------



## James-Headcrab

I'm in =D
I've been using Firefox for a while now


----------



## Anth0789

Okay your up.


----------



## Karasu

Firefox is mah SOUL. COUNT. Meh. IN! >


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated.


----------



## El Toro Libre

add me! i always use firefox, and i tend to turn people to the firefox side instead of internet explorer... or the new google internet browser.


----------



## Gemini77

add me, firefox is so cool, IE should bow down !!!!


----------



## Enjoi

Add me too
been with firefox for like three years =]


----------



## Anth0789

El Toro Libre,Gemini77 and Enjoi added.


----------



## firemaker

You can add me to the list. Though I'm actually a nightly trunk user (Nightly's are so stable I see no reason why not to use it instead)


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox list updated.


----------



## dcshoejake

ooh add meh


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## hokk

been using since 1.0







add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


been using since 1.0







add me please


Your on!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Firefox user here, count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*


Firefox user here, count me in.


Your up!


----------



## JoshsPC

Put me on the list plz Firefox FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox list updated!


----------



## fly

ya. firefox is the bomb, and the best b-day present was having DL day on my b-dau


----------



## 0rion

huh, didnt know about this thread... Add me too


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox list updated!


----------



## eviloverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*











*Mozilla Firefox Club*

* Set a Guinness World Record
Enjoy a Better Web*















Mozilla Firefox 3 Releasenotes

YouTube - Why Firefox 3 is Awesome and howto make it better

*Speed Up Tip*
How To Speed Up Firefox










*Join now the official Mozilla Firefox social group here:*
Mozilla Firefox Social Group

If you want to be part of the Mozilla Firefox Club then join now. Thats If you use Firefox as your Web browser








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mozilla Firefox Users*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*//.DK
. // Fixion
.Sup
/Ben
-iceblade^
-Jeppe-
_^MeRcY
20Driver07
adam2323
adidasfreek
aecker22
al3x3y
Arbiter419
aroc91
A Russian ;D
aryuautku
AMDPhenomX4
AMOCO
andynerd
Anth0789
Ao2 3lit3 snip3r
Apocalyptic Spirit
bearsaj99
BenBrown
Benny99
blacklotusul
BlankThis
Blizzie
Bloodfire
Blowmyclub
BHSRunningStud
BiG O
Biohazed
bi0sHoCK
bobalobabingbong
boonie2
Cander
cassieb
Cerberus
cherno83
codibick
Coldnapalm
Col. Newman
coltsrock
Comp112
charbs152
Cheezypoofs
Cheroku
chilaXenBAmf808
Cr4zYH3aD
CRZYSTNG
dagnisaun
Danbeme32
DarkFox
Darkice
Darkknight512
dcshoejake
Delphi
deltaepsylon
DennisC
Dennisjr13
dexterz
dhrandy
die991
diegodon
DigitalBear
DIRTYDUCK
dmbjohn
Dobbie
Dominazn
Droptone 
dskina
Dudeson169
Duece22
dustcube
dutchdiosa
Dylan
edwardm
egetunks
El Toro Libre
Enjoi
epidemic
eracerx
error10
Error 404
evilspongebob72
extremecrazydude
eXtr3m3
fade2green514
fencefeet
firefox is awesome
firemaker
Flux
fly
forcemasteryoda
Fox_Smash
Gamer_Josh
Gemini77
GH0
GivingHope
gonX
GPA_Voltaire
Grafixs
gre0481
GreenLeaf
grmnasasin0227
GSingh
gunzkevin1
HACKhalo2
hanwinting
Harry L
heard.nremt
hiiyah777
Hitmehard
Holyjunk
Hondacity
hout17
I AM TEH LAW GIVAH
IEATFISH
infinite illusions
james.ciesla
James-Headcrab
jdave420
JEK3
JerseyDubbin
JlMMY
jNSK
Jolly-Swagman
JoshsPC
j0z3
jtypin
jul3z
Justin_Garrett
k1t
KamuiRSX
Karasu
KarmaKiller
kgd1
killin
Kirgan
klg1128
Kopi
kwudude
kylzer
l4n b0y
LaustKause
Laylow
linskingdom
Linxus
Lionmaster
low strife
LuckySevn
LuminatX
Masterchief3k
mastertrixter 
mbones
mbp
MCBrown.CA
MC-Sammer
Meaglin
Metal425
metala
Micam93
Mike-O
Mmansueto
mnishimura00
ModderMan
Monst3r
MrSpock2002
Muhahahaha
Mustangman70
mustkill
Mxbn0
MXjunk127
nate911
NeKrArXe
nemesi5
neonlazer
Neonz
newt111
ninjinsamax3
nitrousflash
Nivekz
Norman Bum
NOT
odinmm
OmegaNemesis28
onexero
onlycodered
0rion
otterpopjunkie
Oupavoc
0xygen
PcG_AmD
PCpwnz
Pegasus
Phalanx1
phillipg10
p0isonapple
PolishNProud
PR1M3R
PRO-AMERICA
ProjecT TimeZ
purdueman
qwertab12
Rab1t_K1ll3r^
RapidFireGT
Raptors06
Rebel4055
redsox83381
reezin14
Rhine
Roke
RpR^
Rug
SacredChaos
Saffah
Saix225
Sam1990
Sanders54
sandiegoskyline
savagebunny
sconeboy92
scottath
se7en56
sgdude
ShadowG0D
SidewaysBox
skatingrocker17
sktfreak
skunksmash
Sloboo
sLowEnd
Sm3gH3ad
smoke12291
SomeDooD
Speedma11229
spice003
Squeeker The Cat
Steeveeo
stingerjg
STN71190
superk
TaiDinh
Tator Tot
tehpwnerofn00bs
tensionz
theartist
THEBREN
theCanadian
TheDevilsWaffle
TheGrayNobleman
thegreatd357r0y3r
thejester
The Master Chief
theemonopolyguy
thenailedone
timw4mail
todd_beedy
tolaziforname
TrueNoob
trueplaya6984
tsn_
UkGouki
unknownSCL
usapatriot
usman_hussain1987
Vegnagun666
voice
Votkrath
Vox
WannaBeNoob
wannabe_OC
Wc[ThUnDeR]
weezymagic
wierdo124
Wickedjuggla
wire
whatsthatsmell
whipple16
XFreeRollerX
xHassassin
XJBluto
xShishy
xtascox
xXDarkenSoulXx
YOSHIBA
zelix
Zettabug
zu903*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you want a Mozilla Firefox Club Signature tag then here is the code









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/344846-mozilla-firefox-club.html][B]Mozilla FirefoxClub[/B][/url][/center]

[/CODE]
Preview: *Mozilla Firefox Club*

Just copy and paste the whole code into your signature...

*Keep in note I update daily*


Count me in!!! I've been there since the beginning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drackula2000

woot! joined!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drackula2000* 
woot! joined!!!

Your the last update for today! Im out!


----------



## Slyr7.62

If you'd like you can add me to the list when you get a chance.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Updated!

you work fast.









ninja edit: hey, we have the same motherboard, CPU HSF & OCZ Ram(Ram in another PC).


----------



## FadeToBright

Just joined the forum yesterday. I've been a Firefox user since I was 17 when it was first released! (5 years ago!)


----------



## SilentStryke

Add me to that list


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox list is updated!


----------



## lolhax

Oh just add me







.

I've been using this browser exclusively since version 1. I also install it on all of my customers computers







.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lolhax*


Oh just add me







.

I've been using this browser exclusively since version 1. I also install it on all of my customers computers







.


Your up!


----------



## marlborored100

I to have foxfire


----------



## sav5716

I use FF religiously


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you last update for today.


----------



## KaiZ51

Can you add me? Haven't used IE in years now, love Firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Setzer

Sign me in, using the newest version of FF


----------



## AOwpr

FF3.0 FTW!!!

I helped toward the world record. Downloaded 3.0 on four computers on download day.


----------



## Krud

i wanna jooooin


----------



## Anth0789

And last update for this club for today.


----------



## The_Gamer294

Add me









Chuck Norris uses firefox.


----------



## rockband360

Put me in the list, Firefox is great.


----------



## Duesco

I also use teh Firefox.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

I'm in

I first learned about firefox a few years ago, switched to it, and never looked back


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Zooby65

Add me to the list. I love Firefox


----------



## Royaltramp

Count me in.









-Matt


----------



## squall325

firefox dude here! been using it since its first release


----------



## Anth0789

Update FF list!


----------



## KishtClocker1111

i used to use IE,but firefox is so flexible,fast(tab browsing).
now i rarely use IE,and my Default browser is FireFox


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## denn_is

i'v been usein it from day 1. can i gat in ??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denn_is*


i'v been usein it from day 1. can i gat in ??


Yeah your up!


----------



## denn_is

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yeah your up!


thank you


----------



## skunksmash

i just happened to look at the top corner of my browser & i saw ''Shiretoko''..??
Attachment 92628

what the f..k is this..?? i never even noticed it changed from FF3..??








SK


----------



## vanillaninja09

Vanillaninja09!
firefox ftw


----------



## heelsparky0501

oh YES! Add me up i <3 firefox and use it everyday :]


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated!


----------



## The.Pr0fess0r

I'm in. Firefox is all I use!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The.Pr0fess0r*


I'm in. Firefox is all I use!


Added!


----------



## SinX7

I want in! XD


----------



## Anth0789

Updated and last for today!


----------



## TheDark

Add me, please. I've been using FireFox for quite some time.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDark*


Add me, please. I've been using FireFox for quite some time.


Added!


----------



## blair

I've been using Mozilla Browser since before Firefox was in development,

Dropped Mozilla and started using FireFox with it's initial public stable release of 0.7 or 0.8. I even used it when it was known as FireBird (it's project codename which conflicted with a company called Phoenix Technologies who had Database software called Firebird).


----------



## wsLy

I am Mozilla FireFox addicted, count me in as well


----------



## Magius

<-- FF addict add plz


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## XiCynx

and for everyone who has downloaded this GREAT Browser! Here is a treat to you from me! Hope you don't mind me doing this Anth0789. If so just let me know and gone this post will be!

*Link:* †Blade†'s Mozilla Firefox PNG/Wallpaper Pack

-


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


and for everyone who has downloaded this GREAT Browser! Here is a treat to you from me! Hope you don't mind me doing this Anth0789. If so just let me know and gone this post will be!

*Link:* †Blade†'s Mozilla Firefox PNG/Wallpaper Pack

-


Its fine! Im using one as my avatar.


----------



## Emu105

Oh... Add me =P


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Its fine! Im using one as my avatar.










Hahaha awesome! Guess you can add me to the list as well... Fx all the way!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Hahaha awesome! Guess you can add me to the list as well... Fx all the way!


I put you on top!


----------



## Vicarious

Add me to the roster please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vicarious*


Add me to the roster please!










Your added!


----------



## groomdedz

i enjoy FF, i tweak them, i set network.http.pipelining to 10! so my FF is very fast!! FF FTW!!!


----------



## Lyric

In


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## MaXiMiUS

I've been using Firefox since it was called Firebird, lol ;-)


----------



## Anth0789

Your added last update for today!


----------



## THEoBZ

tag me up nao!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THEoBZ* 
tag me up nao!

AddeD!


----------



## esufkc

What I call firefox is the revolution of modern browser, whose concept will revolutionize the future way of using the web.


----------



## GameLogic

Add me to, i am a proud user of FireFox on all my pc's.
I am also using it on Windows Seven.


----------



## Crooksy

add me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Added both of you and updated!


----------



## photon_man62

Firefox is amazing. Count me in!

But for some reason lately it has bben using all my RAM and CPU


----------



## Section-9

Add me please, I loves my Firefox.


----------



## Dopamin3

Sign me up, I've been using firefox since Deer Park alpha


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated!


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
FF list updated!









Thank you!


----------



## psycho12345

Count me in, love FireFox, especially the extensions. Being a web developer, Firebug is a godsend for my work. Oh yea and the complete lack of the crap called ActiveX.....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psycho12345*


Count me in, love FireFox, especially the extensions. Being a web developer, Firebug is a godsend for my work. Oh yea and the complete lack of the crap called ActiveX.....


To the top!


----------



## jinja_ninja

Count me in on the Mozzarella Firefox club


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Count me in on the Mozzarella Firefox club










Up up!


----------



## xobile133769

im in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xobile133769*


im in!


Your up!!!


----------



## Shibster216

I use firefox, cant use IE any more after using FF.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shibster216*


I use firefox, cant use IE any more after using FF.


Your added!


----------



## InTeL

i am a firefox fan add me to the list


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Count me in!

Aero Fox theme FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Count me in!

Aero Fox theme FTW!


Up!!!


----------



## FoxRacing2008

Count me in also.

can't beat firefox.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FoxRacing2008* 
Count me in also.

can't beat firefox.

Up on the list!


----------



## Flisker

Count me in







I LOVE Firefox!


----------



## dilrukrocks

Firefox always! Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## itslogz

Never seen this thread for some reason... Anyway, Ive only used firefox ever since i could remember... To me the internet is firefox with tweaks and google homepage lol


----------



## Anth0789

itslogz your added!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Add me please, I have used Firefox for a few years. Never going back to IE.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
Add me please, I have used Firefox for a few years. Never going back to IE.

Your up!


----------



## sdla4ever

add me ive used firefox since the original! love this thing to death!

Got it on the Mac and Vista and XP no matter what i use it!


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Hell yeah, add me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Hell yeah, add me!

Your up on top!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


*You're* up on top!


Hell yeah!!! You get a Rep+ just for that!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Hell yeah!!! You get a Rep+ just for that!









Right back at yeah!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Thanks









Anybody know when a better FF 3.1 is coming out? 3.1b2 is buggy...


----------



## isune

add me in= ]


----------



## SlickMeister

Hello,

I'd like to join.

Thanks.


----------



## kimosabi

Yeah, I'm down wit that.







FireFox rocks my world baby!


----------



## Anth0789

Added you all.


----------



## Rebelion

Has anyone tested the 3.2a1pre?

It's something different from whatever i've seen before.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebelion*


Has anyone tested the 3.2a1pre?

It's something different from whatever i've seen before.


Didn't try it out but is it fast?


----------



## Psyborg

I have been using Firefox exclusively since I found it. Just like the functionality a lot better than IE.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the night.


----------



## nookkin

Firefox 3.0 here, with Firebug and FFWD.


----------



## Anth0789

nookkin your added!


----------



## Nautilus

count me in! i use firefox so often that i still have IE6 installed in my computer.don't need to update it at all.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Bump, I know I'm on the list, recently updated to 3.0.6 though.


----------



## Captain cavalier

Count me in too! I haven't used IE in years.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain cavalier*


Count me in too! I haven't used IE in years.


Good then your up!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Add me to the list please!










Haven't used IE in I don't know how long.


----------



## Anth0789

Sure thing up you are!


----------



## corey407woc

count me in firefox ftw


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## richardshewfelt

FIREFOX all the way, using it since i got my first computer aha, I hated how msn used to only use IE but the new one uses my default so im happy ahah count me in.


----------



## spyros07

PUT ME IN spyros07


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## adizz

count me in, IE sucks!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


count me in, IE sucks!!


In you are!


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

In mozila we trust

In me count!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard* 
In mozila we trust

In me count!

Up on top!


----------



## rock3ralex

add me in

This what I think of firefox!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
add me in

This what I think of firefox!










Nice pic!


----------



## akeedthe

yup me too...go foxy!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
yup me too...go foxy!!!

Up!


----------



## alphafalafel

Let me in! I've been using it since 1.5 and I've never gone back!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alphafalafel* 
Let me in! I've been using it since 1.5 and I've never gone back!

You're up on top!


----------



## legoman786

FF4LYF


----------



## kwudude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
FF4LYF










Rearrange those letters:

FLYFF


----------



## Anth0789

Thats about enough updating for today...


----------



## Reflux

Firefox ftw. Methinks I need to get involved in a few groups to get rep around here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 
Firefox ftw. Methinks I need to get involved in a few groups to get rep around here

Up!!!


----------



## advanceagent

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advanceagent*


Count me in










In you are!


----------



## advanceagent

Thank you


----------



## William151515

i kinda feel ashamed at leaving this awhile ago for Chrome, that i haven't used in ages, so id like to rejoin,


----------



## rex922

addz me up yo


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

I'm currently using FF 3.0.7 on my desktop, two netbooks, and every other machine in the house also runs it (their spoofed as IE so the parents don't know







).


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


me


Your on now!


----------



## Reflux

The signature code is a bit messed up, I decided to fix the FirefoxClub error in it.

Code:



Code:


[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/344846-mozilla-firefox-club.html][b]-Mozilla Firefox Club-[/b][/url][/center]

=

*-Mozilla Firefox Club-*

There we go. Shiny.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


The signature code is a bit messed up, I decided to fix the FirefoxClub error in it.

Code:


Code:


[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/344846-mozilla-firefox-club.html][b]-Mozilla Firefox Club-[/b][/url][/center]

=

*-Mozilla Firefox Club-*

There we go. Shiny.


Alrighty ty!


----------



## Mr Bear

Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr Bear*


Firefox FTW!


Your up!


----------



## Ross_uk

im in!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## Le_Loup

Add me on the list mate! I use it at home and work!


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

i'm in!!


----------



## razr7

the best club ever!!!!! ftw firefox!


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete...


----------



## Le_Loup

You missed me,


----------



## LegendaryC

Add me. Been using Firefox since 1.5 (I think.







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


You missed me,










No I didn't check good.


----------



## thecool85

I'd love to join. Btw, anyone have a list of must have addons that they could recommend me? I have adblock plus and cs lite, but I've never delved any deeper and I was looking to do so.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
I'd love to join. Btw, anyone have a list of must have addons that they could recommend me? I have adblock plus and cs lite, but I've never delved any deeper and I was looking to do so.

I got a few good ones:

Blocksite:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145

Fast Video Download:
http://www.applian.com/fast-video-download/

Flashblock:
http://flashblock.mozdev.org/

URL Fixer:
http://www.chrisfinke.com/addons/url-fixer/


----------



## Slyr7.62

Here's some other add-ons:
All-in-One Sidebar:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1027

Tab Mix Plus:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122
Link to latest AFAIK developer build is http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi

Download Statusbar:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/26

Extended Statusbar:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1433


----------



## Azothe

Just recently got FireFox and its a lot better than IE! at least in my oppinion anyways can I join please?


----------



## bk7794

am i worthy of this thread


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


I got a few good ones:

Blocksite:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145

Fast Video Download: 
http://www.applian.com/fast-video-download/

Flashblock:
http://flashblock.mozdev.org/

URL Fixer:
http://www.chrisfinke.com/addons/url-fixer/



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


Here's some other add-ons:
All-in-One Sidebar:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1027

Tab Mix Plus:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122
Link to latest AFAIK developer build is http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi

Download Statusbar:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/26

Extended Statusbar:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1433


Thx guys







. I'll give those a shot.


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated!


----------



## GreekSniper

Just joined; FF is the BEST out there! used it seance it was released!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekSniper*


Just joined; FF is the BEST out there! used it seance it was released!


Added!


----------



## PiratesRule

My favorite add-ons.

Resurrect Pages

Quote:



Dead pages, broken links, the scourge of the internet. Powerhouse sites like Slashdot and Digg can bring a server to its knees. What do we do when a page is dead but we still want to see it? Call in the clerics, and perform a resurrection...


NoScript

Quote:



The best security you can get in a web browser!
Allow active content to run only from sites you trust, and protect yourself against XSS and Clickjacking attacks.


Flashblock

Quote:



Never be annoyed by a Flash animation again! Blocks Flash so it won't get in your way, but if you want to see it, just click on...


Adblock Plus

Quote:



Ever been annoyed by all those ads and banners on the internet that often take longer to download than everything else on the page? Install Adblock Plus now and get rid of them.


CustomizeGoogle

Quote:



CustomizeGoogle is a Firefox extension that enhance Google search results by adding extra information (like links to Yahoo, Ask.com, MSN etc) and removing unwanted information (like ads and spam). All features are optional and easily configured.


FlashGot

Quote:



Download all the links, movies and audio clips of a page at the maximum speed with a single click, using the most popular, lightweight and reliable external download managers.


There are also some cool ones here that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## infernalinferno

Count me in please - I've been using Firefox since version 2.0.







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infernalinferno*


Count me in please - I've been using Firefox since version 2.0.







)


Done!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Thx guys







. I'll give those a shot.


You're welcome.

Update Notifier is another add-on I have, it's not too important but it does what it says. (Last Updated June 5, 2008....might not work in FF 3.1+, does work in 3.0.7)
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2098


----------



## Azothe

thank you for putting me on the list, can anyone pm me the link for the sig please? cheers.
Az


----------



## FatalityxZ

I am so in!








I love firefox. I never use anything else!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## kwudude

Alright! Hook me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwudude* 
Alright! Hook me up!

You were already up!


----------



## infernalinferno

Thanks for the list add gents!


----------



## Cavi

Oh definitely throw me on the list! Firefox is one of the general apps I load on to every PC I build!

Wouldn't surf the net without it!


----------



## noodle

never used anything but firefox! love it


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Mosoner

Add me to the list, I am now a Firefox user!

LONG time Avant Browser user and before that was a long time Netscape Navigator & Communicator user! Firefox is pretty cool so far, been using it two weeks now and like it a lot









Just need to find me a bookmark mod and I'm as good as golden!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## nachosanchezz

I'm in too!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nachosanchezz*


I'm in too!!


Up you are then!


----------



## Shad0wRain

Firfox FTW!







im in!


----------



## iFresh

throw me in this list


----------



## yutzybrian

I'm in I absolutely hate IE and have used Firefox since the first time a friend showed it to me.


----------



## Andr3az

Im in!!!

I luv teh FireFawxxy!


----------



## Mikezilla

Count me in! FF user since the release of FF 1.


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for today!


----------



## Seabass7857

count me in. been using Firefox since it originally came out, and never looked back.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seabass7857*


count me in. been using Firefox since it originally came out, and never looked back.


You're on!


----------



## Chapstick

Count me in! FF ftw


----------



## Anth0789

You're on! Thats about it for updating today...


----------



## SlimXero

put me on the list cap'n


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## LightSol

Heheh, count me in mateys


----------



## Nutty

Love firefox. much faster than IE.

Count me in!


----------



## Argorn5757

me!


----------



## Rian

i love firefox!

I want in!!!


----------



## Anth0789

All of you added!


----------



## elec999

Firefox user here.
Thank you


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elec999*


Firefox user here.
Thank you


Up!!!


----------



## tweakboy

Fox powns all! IE8 takes 6 seconds to launch, FF takes 0 seconds, Also thunderbird pownz as well, what a great tandem,,, gl


----------



## Yapp

count me in ...


----------



## Anth0789

It is updated!


----------



## bfe_vern

Ff ftw!!


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
FF list updated!

you can add me in. Best browser ever. Even though chrome is fast its lacking compared to this. Still my primary one


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

sign me up.
firefox is the best thing since people started saying "the best thing since sliced bread".


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoboGrassanoid*


sign me up.
firefox is the best thing since people started saying "the best thing since sliced bread".


Up!!!


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

i wish to join, im running ff 3.0.8


----------



## Kitarist

Count Me In!!!


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## F4153_H0p3

Gota love Firefox i keep a portable vertion on me at all times So sign me up


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F4153_H0p3*


Gota love Firefox i keep a portable vertion on me at all times So sign me up


Up you are then!


----------



## eekam

Count me in, im a huge fan of firefox. I told my friends to use Firefox instead of IE


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eekam* 
Count me in, im a huge fan of firefox. I told my friends to use Firefox instead of IE

You're on!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 3.0.9 is out!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Eagerly awaiting 3.5beta4


----------



## DeathNSmalDoses

Mozilla all the way, add me to the list Anth

also highly recommend the DownloadHelper addon, allows you to download any video on the web even if its on you tube


----------



## p11ma

firefox rulz.

http://www.xxlimg.com/images/mxv33dikm9eib5jq05.jpg


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated!


----------



## simfreak47

Sign me up


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today...


----------



## mfb412

im in, firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
im in, firefox FTW!

And up!


----------



## Anth0789

FF 3.0.10 is out!


----------



## Raji8

Firefox is so much better then Internet Excretion. I am so in.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## vailspartan

Help Mozilla with Global Domination







! I'm in'


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

You should also have a sub-section for Thunderbird







Can't live without it







I have a seperate monitor which is only used for Thunderbird


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list...


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

delete


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


delete


Remove your name?


----------



## Bryan Dale

Can't live without it. Add me!


----------



## NipDar

add me , thanks


----------



## 96xj

been using it for some time now ( default browser on desktop ), love how customizable it is .
installed the nasa night launch theme , easier on tired eye's .


----------



## jouno53

Count me in!

FF ftw


----------



## darklighthim

Count me in love firefox and i love the new persona things in ff3, been using firefox way back since 1.5 maybe even before then and its always the first program to be installed on my comp staright after i install windows and drivers.


----------



## Sullivan

Put me in there please...


----------



## codyz2035

I'd like to join!







I use and love firefox.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Count me in Please


----------



## Killie

I've still got Phoenix installed somewhere... currently got all the latest Alpha's and Beta's installed, loving 3.6a1pre's speed atm


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## 3D Modeller

Are there other browsers out there?









Seriously, I only ever use IE etc when cross-browser testing.

Can't remember when I didn't use FF


----------



## Clox

Count me in, don't think I posted here yet. Custom OCN firefox persona in the screen shot.....


----------



## Anth0789

Updated at last!


----------



## computeruler

MMMEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! add me!


----------



## xiounohal

In.


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added!


----------



## Flux

hey guys,
Did a search for this, found nothing..
Found this easy way of minimizing FF ram usage when minimized.

Okay, now here are the few simple steps:

Open Firefox and go to the Address Bar. Type in _about:config_ and then press Enter.
Right Click in the page and select _New -> Boolean_.
In the box that pops up enter _config.trim_on_minimize_. Press Enter.
Now select _True_ and then press Enter.
Restart Firefox.
Sauce


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


hey guys,
Did a search for this, found nothing..
Found this easy way of minimizing FF ram usage when minimized.

Okay, now here are the few simple steps: 
Open Firefox and go to the Address Bar. Type in _about:config_ and then press Enter.
Right Click in the page and select _New -> Boolean_.
In the box that pops up enter _config.trim_on_minimize_. Press Enter.
Now select _True_ and then press Enter.
Restart Firefox.
Sauce


Good find ill try it out!


----------



## DotHacker666

Add me plz


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DotHacker666*


Add me plz


Added!


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

I really love Fire fox
best of the best

so count me in


----------



## iradiation

Count me in i've been using it for a long time now.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## rusty230189

I love firefox, count me in


----------



## crashovride02

I'm In!! Been using FF for about 4 years now!!


----------



## Extreme_kid

Long time User , count me in !


----------



## NoGuru

3 years now and love it!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all of you are added.


----------



## Commander_Waffles

4 years in use, goes on all the reformats for clients


----------



## Anth0789

Little update.


----------



## JIsabelle218

I'm in, been using FF almost since enception. . .


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JIsabelle218*


I'm in, been using FF almost since enception. . .


Okay up!


----------



## scuderia

I remember the very day I was saved from IE... 'Twas beautiful. *tear*


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## William151515

requesting removal from firefox fanclub

dont want to be apart of the club anymore thx

i use firefox but dont wish to take part in this thread


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *William151515*


requesting removal from firefox fanclub

dont want to be apart of the club anymore thx

i use firefox but dont wish to take part in this thread


Thats fine!


----------



## -wiseman-

Could you count me in, been using FF for like 2 years now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-wiseman-* 
Could you count me in, been using FF for like 2 years now

Up!


----------



## hotwaxisbad

FireFox is awesome!
I'm in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwaxisbad* 
FireFox is awesome!
I'm in.

Up you are then.


----------



## slash129

Just asking, but does anyone's FF work with Vista x64? I really want to go back to FF but I remember it keeps crashing for no reason. I'm stuck wiht Opera now, which isn't that totally bad but I miss the addons..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


Just asking, but does anyone's FF work with Vista x64? I really want to go back to FF but I remember it keeps crashing for no reason. I'm stuck wiht Opera now, which isn't that totally bad but I miss the addons..


Works 100% fine with Vista x64 no crashes what so ever.


----------



## Choppah4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Works 100% fine with Vista x64 no crashes what so ever.









3.0.10 works just fine for me in Vista x64 SP2. Only crashes with bunked overclocks









IE 8 on the other hand is complete and utter trash... Takes like 30 seconds for it to just come up, surfing is a nightmare, but it looks neat? gj MS, can I please uninstall everything labeled Microsoft


----------



## Flux

3.0.10 Likes 7100 WIn7 too.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Savvas M

i would like to join


----------



## slash129

Hmm, thanks. Add me to the list please







I'll be using FF now (hopefully it doesn't crash)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


i would like to join



Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


Hmm, thanks. Add me to the list please







I'll be using FF now (hopefully it doesn't crash)


Both of you up.


----------



## Daney

I'm in, I have the 3.5 Beta 4 version.

it's quite a lot faster than 3.0.10 tbh.


----------



## tweakboy

Im out of the club.

Slower browser not as smooth scrolling and fonts, no match for uncle billys 
IE8 ..


----------



## hyponerve

count me in please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


Im out of the club.

Slower browser not as smooth scrolling and fonts, no match for uncle billys 
IE8 ..










Have fun with IE8 which doesn't have as much as good add ons as FF does.


----------



## Angmaar

I'll join, Firefox rocks with tweaknetwork+ad block plus!


----------



## GigaByte

Count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angmaar* 
I'll join, Firefox rocks with tweaknetwork+ad block plus!

On!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaByte* 
Count me in.

On also!


----------



## Thedark1337

add me to da club. Firefox FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


add me to da club. Firefox FTW


Up!


----------



## goodolsen

FF user here, add me in...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


FF user here, add me in...


Alright up!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated new version of Mozilla Firefox 3.0.11 out.


----------



## bigmac375

I'm in, since like 2006!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigmac375* 
I'm in, since like 2006!









Cool then you're on.


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

Count me in! I love firefox; especially the customization and extra features.
I think I've been using firefox since the original came out.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuzukakiba2* 
Count me in! I love firefox; especially the customization and extra features.
I think I've been using firefox since the original came out.









Alright you're up.


----------



## dhcalva

I run Firefox!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhcalva* 
I run Firefox!

Up then.


----------



## igob8a

Firefox user here as well!


----------



## Rick Arter

Count me in Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 3.5 Will Arrive June 30
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Firefo...Arrive_June_30


----------



## ArisenDragon

Cool, you can count me in been using Firefox for a very very long time now since the techtv days.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArisenDragon* 
Cool, you can count me in been using Firefox for a very very long time now since the techtv days.

Yeah you're up.


----------



## n1helix

im so down for this, count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## Zig-Zag

i love it lol


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Add me, been using ever since I found out about a more usable way to web browse.


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry guys but I wont be able to update for a couple days because im going on a little vacation. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## gamerfelipe

alright cool, well count me in once you get back thx


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated.


----------



## otibmag

jeje firefox RULES!!!!
add me


----------



## Anth0789

For the people that want some add ons to work that are not compatible. You can use Nightly Tester Tools and it will make it work.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
For the people that want some add ons to work that are not compatible. You can use Nightly Tester Tools and it will make it work.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543

Just giving you a + love for some excellent info that was dished out.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Add me


Done!


----------



## Tig.

Add me into this.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tig.*


Add me into this.










Done!


----------



## Inktfish

Sign me up as well please


----------



## honk_honk

can i join?


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today.


----------



## J-New

Being a Linux, OSX and Windows User, FFox is the bomb for cross-platform syncing/use! Add me in please!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I use firefox count me in, I mean who doesn't use it.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## kingskm23

xx


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the today.


----------



## Yangtastic

I have joined


----------



## BioHzrd

Im in been using FF for the past few years now and love it !


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


I have joined



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Im in been using FF for the past few years now and love it !


Both of you up.


----------



## sybia123

Same here, been using firefox for a few years now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sybia123*


Same here, been using firefox for a few years now.


Then you're up fro sure.


----------



## Karlz3r

Been using FF for so long now, add me!


----------



## Raji8

Count me in. I've used Firefox pretty much since it existed. IE suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucc ccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkks.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Count me in also.

Can you still do the about:config trick with Firefox 3.5?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz* 
Count me in also.

Can you still do the about:config trick with Firefox 3.5?

This one?

If so, yeah you can.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list.


----------



## darklight746

Ff 3.5 ftw


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklight746* 
Ff 3.5 ftw

On top!


----------



## TheShaman

Been using firefox for years but i was shocked when i updated to firefox 3.5 it was blazing fast! the power of open source!


----------



## SEEBEE

I just joined =]


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete.


----------



## Cuar

Add me to the list. IE is horrible!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cuar* 
Add me to the list. IE is horrible!

Up!


----------



## maxexcloo

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

FF v3.5.1 is out.
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/f.../releasenotes/


----------



## igob8a

I'm in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
I'm in!

You were already on.


----------



## Chilly

I can't stand IE8, slow as hell lol, add me on to the Firefox bandwagon


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## zl4y3r

Count me in. I've been using nothing but firefox since 1.0 came out.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## takealready

Count me in.

Divorcing Internet Explorer three years ago was the best thing to happen to me. I even got my wife (two years ago) to make the switch to firefox.

We've never looked back since.

Firefox will make your marriage stronger to









_This is where I got my Firefox wallpaper from Wallpaper Abyss (It's a great site)

There also wallpapers for those of us with two or more monitors







_


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated. Thanks for the FF wallpaper site its awesome.


----------



## x2Fst4Ux

Firefox is the best browser I have ever used and have used it ever since it first appeared!

Firefox for Life! lol


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## Meekay

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meekay*


Count me in!


Alright you're on.


----------



## melissaxcupcake

i LOVE fire fox!!

my boyfriend tried to get me to switch to google chrome...i told him to shove it lol


----------



## Biatch

I'm definitely in.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated and last for tonight!


----------



## Johny_Sniper

Count me in, IE will burn


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johny_Sniper*


Count me in, IE will burn


Okay you're on.


----------



## banging34hzs

add me now thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *banging34hzs* 
add me now thanks

Okay on!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Firefox FTW, Best browser around.
FoxyTunes FTW.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## crashdummy35

Still accepting members..? I'm in if you are.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Still accepting members..? I'm in if you are.


Up!!!


----------



## MaxSteR

add me to firefox... best browser there is.. xD


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## equimen

Count me in


----------



## Savvas M

3.5.2 is out, just updated


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


3.5.2 is out, just updated


Cool I didn't know!


----------



## Savvas M

didnt know either;p it just appeared down right saying me there is a new release


----------



## [email protected]

i would like to join firefox rules


----------



## Anth0789

Little update!


----------



## richardbb85

firefox crew holla


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
firefox crew holla

Ok up!


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

i have ff 3.5 on my laptop, which is a dell with core 2 duo t6400, 4gb ram, and with ff 3.5 running both cores "idle" around 30 - 50 %, ***? even after i close ff 3.5, the core usage doesnt drop, im very sure it is ff causing it, anyone else getting this?


----------



## cooper_inc1

I want in this club definitely! Firefox needs to come pre-installed on windows. Forget that IE garbage that some how Microsoft calls a browser.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1* 
I want in this club definitely! Firefox needs to come pre-installed on windows. Forget that IE garbage that some how Microsoft calls a browser.

Agreed and you're up.


----------



## FireWolf698

All hail the browser that saved us from our underdeveloped and now far outpaced overlord!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Using Firefox Since June 2008.

Loving it forever







!

Add ons:

4chan (lol)
AdBlock Pro (disabled on Kongregate.com, Overclock.net, places that I frequent that need the ad money)
AnyColor
DownThemAll!
FEBE
Flagfox
Forecastfox
Googlepreview
Greasemonkey
Tree Style Tab
WOT

Haven't got a virus since using Firefox.

My dad (IE 5, SRSLY!) has had to reformat 4 times from viruses he got from unsafe browsing. He will never use Firefox







.


----------



## Anth0789

Little update!


----------



## pachb

Count me in. 
I just sped up my firefox using that tip, wow.


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## Tech-Boy

I love firefox add me to the long list!


----------



## Kristian

Sign me up, Firefox all the way.


----------



## abdidas

firefox sucks. Been giving me tons on freezing problems locking up my entire pc like a screen print and there is no input at all. So all I can hard reset.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
firefox sucks. Been giving me tons on freezing problems locking up my entire pc like a screen print and there is no input at all. So all I can hard reset.

Which version you using? Maybe its just your PC because Ive never had one issue with Firefox.


----------



## kilowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


firefox sucks. Been giving me tons on freezing problems locking up my entire pc like a screen print and there is no input at all. So all I can hard reset.










.... lol..

btw count me in...FirefoX FTW!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilowatt* 







.... lol..

btw count me in...FirefoX FTW!!









Okay added.


----------



## Tardious

I'm in, Used Firefox since i started with computers, It's just so nice I've not used any others. the personas is a nice touch too.


----------



## MaxSteR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
firefox sucks. Been giving me tons on freezing problems locking up my entire pc like a screen print and there is no input at all. So all I can hard reset.

what... ive never had any problems with firefox...
its like 100 times better than using IE...
i would like to agree with Anth0789...


----------



## bmost1022

I'm in







Firefox ftw


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmost1022* 
I'm in







Firefox ftw

Okay up!


----------



## legendor

Me in plz.


----------



## Unit420

Firefox all the way no matter what.







add me pls


----------



## gnolnats

Firefox FTW, for real. Add me plz.


----------



## boie

Me me!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated.


----------



## NickBorgo

Get me on there buddy! Firefox has been my only browser for over 3 years, gotta love it!


----------



## Monst3r

FF owns faces!


----------



## Powelly

Count Powelly in!
Using v3.52 with the NASA theme and loving it to bits (like I have been for years now)


----------



## steve2z

Add me too please!!!!
V3.5.2 and things before that!


----------



## Anth0789

FF list updated.


----------



## jackeyjoe

FF owns every other browser, count me in


----------



## reaper~

Add me plz.. FF FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the night!


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry guys wont be able to update for 4 days or so. Im going away for a while so no PC until then, will be back on Monday though to update.


----------



## amd4200

Put me on there too! i love everything about Firefox!


----------



## filipin0yboi

i use firefox 3.6 alpha, i love it


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## KingMaddog

Add me to the list. Firefox is all I use.


----------



## Armi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


Add me to the list. Firefox is all I use.


Me too =)

I love Firefox. I even reformatted my comp just because firefox had a problem...


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added now.


----------



## RUGRLN

Count me'z in!


----------



## Protezione

Firefox FTW. Count me in


----------



## Pyroball

sign me up! been a user since version 1.5


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!!!


----------



## pestypest

pick me pick me







count me as well FF is the best!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
pick me pick me







count me as well FF is the best!

Up and added!


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

You got them clubs all over da place, Anth









I'm in! Used FF since v0.7 IIRC.

/NwP


----------



## Floy

Faithful Firefox user here! I don't use anything but Firefox!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Empire

count me in.


----------



## Fleides

Count me in also. Still tweaking FF to make it faster. Gotta love no script ^_^


----------



## kz26

How did I not find out about this club and join earlier...Firefox and my million extensions FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Empire* 
count me in.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fleides* 
Count me in also. Still tweaking FF to make it faster. Gotta love no script ^_^


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kz26* 
How did I not find out about this club and join earlier...Firefox and my million extensions FTW!

You guys are added!


----------



## Sora1421

I <3 FF...add me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sora1421*


I <3 FF...add me










On the list now!!!


----------



## _02

Duh I'm in.

I cant stand internet exploder


----------



## Raiden911

I use Firefox t000!


----------



## lokster

im so in, ive used firefox for the past 3 years! probably ever since it was version 2.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## Eqstacy

I'm in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eqstacy* 
I'm in


Ok up on the list...


----------



## Abiosis

_I'm in...

Namoroka user here...

I don't trust IE to be honest~
_


----------



## Anth0789

Updated and last for today!


----------



## Amdkillsintel

using 3.5 right now, i'm in.


----------



## LemonSlice

Firefox since it was v2! Put me on!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated...


----------



## GivingHope

Firefox 3.5.3 is out.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GivingHope* 
Firefox 3.5.3 is out.

Yeah just noticed and posted in then news section.


----------



## applefox

I would love to participate.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *applefox*


I would love to participate.


Up and added!


----------



## David12345

Hey could you add me? Thx in advance.


----------



## [SilverToy]

Just went to 3.5.3. I have always been a big fan. I would like to join please.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

let me get in on this plox


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


let me get in on this plox


Okay up and added!


----------



## Tank

Firefox all the way


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

been using firefox forever.

Never went back to IE afterwards, it's just toooo slow.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Jessecoolwhip

I'm in!


----------



## Nhb93

Never looked back once I got it. I can certainly thank my friends for recommending it. Add me to the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated..


----------



## andyroo89

I'm so in.


----------



## Frost

I haven't used firefox for very long, but I can say it is by far the best and I will never go back to any other browser, hell I even changed my mothers computer for it, deleted the IE shortcuts and renamed the FF shortcuts to internet explorer just so she would stop using that freaky p.o.s and use a real browser lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list now.


----------



## txtsd

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Gladiator_Iceblink

Didn't even know such a group exsistied count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gladiator_Iceblink* 
Didn't even know such a group exsistied count me in.

Added!


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Count me in


----------



## wind-OF-s0rrOw

Joined. I will add the sig soon.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## focus08

firefox since I have a desktop!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *focus08* 
firefox since I have a desktop!!

Up and added!


----------



## olli3

count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


count me in










Okay up on top!


----------



## wamthesuperwam

count me in, ever since i have got my first computer a dell inspiron 2500 I have been using the best browser ever FIREFOX.

(I have a dell mini 10 now) lol


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!!!


----------



## wamthesuperwam

Sorry double post lol


----------



## Harrier

In pls


----------



## August

Count me in! FF FTW! IE can just die. Plain an' simple!


----------



## BaMYouRDeaD

Add me









I don't see why anyone would use anything _but_ Firefox these days. IE is going the way of the dinosaur IMO.


----------



## raisethe3

Count me in. I love Firefox! Been using it since its debut!


----------



## the_geek

Count me in! FF on Vista, XP, and Linux, w00t!!
The only thing i don't use FF for is my local MLS system. (only runs on ie...)


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated for the day.


----------



## Sno

Count me in. Only way to surf imo


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sno* 
Count me in. Only way to surf imo









Done!


----------



## Evilcraft

I as well love firefox been using it since it started!


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm all about the fox, weather it be Megan or the fire. Sign me up.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Tatakai All

You the man Anth0789.


----------



## alphadog0309

Firefox ftw...


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## CoreXE

Count me in too.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoreXE*


Count me in too.










You're in!


----------



## bluebunny

let me in i have been using firefox for a long time


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
let me in i have been using firefox for a long time

Done!


----------



## vpadro

I am in! I love firefox in win, mac and linux! been using mozilla browsers since RH8, Windows 98SE!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Aviator

Me to!


----------



## noobclocker1277

count me in to. i love firefox


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Hey, i have a prob with FF, if I login somewhere and click "remember me" when I exit FF it logs me off and i have to log on again which is driving me nuts! Anyone know how to fix this??

Oh yeah add me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


Hey, i have a prob with FF, if I login somewhere and click "remember me" when I exit FF it logs me off and i have to log on again which is driving me nuts! Anyone know how to fix this??

Oh yeah add me!



Has the "Remember Me" function for website automatic logons quit working?
Probably a Cookies issue. Clear your Cookies for the affected websites.

Tools > Options -> Privacy - Cookies = Show Cookies button
Enter the domain in the Search bar at the top and all the Cookies for that URL will appear. Unless you can figure out which Cookie is for "remember me", you'll need to delete them all.

Hold the {Ctrl} key while you click on each Cookie in the small window. When that list is all highlighted, click the Remove Cookie button in the lower left.
When you are done click Close.

If that problem persists, you might need to delete the cookies.sqlite file in your Profile folder.

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/...not+remembered


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


If that problem persists, you might need to delete the cookies.sqlite file in your Profile folder.

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/...not+remembered


He'll probably need to do this, as I had the issue a few days ago after updating to the latest build.


----------



## Turtlewrench

Oh snap I didn't know there was a Firefox club. I have been using it for a while. Can I please join?


----------



## Anth0789

Update list!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Has the "Remember Me" function for website automatic logons quit working?
Probably a Cookies issue. Clear your Cookies for the affected websites.

Tools > Options -> Privacy - Cookies = Show Cookies button
Enter the domain in the Search bar at the top and all the Cookies for that URL will appear. Unless you can figure out which Cookie is for "remember me", you'll need to delete them all.

Hold the {Ctrl} key while you click on each Cookie in the small window. When that list is all highlighted, click the Remove Cookie button in the lower left.
When you are done click Close.

If that problem persists, you might need to delete the cookies.sqlite file in your Profile folder.

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/...not+remembered


Thanks! It worked!


----------



## maxextz

yep i use it also but ive no room in my sig for anything else


----------



## SpammisT

I'm so loyal to Firefox, I never launched IE once, how do you get Firefox without surfing the net to download it!?

I brought it over with a flash drive









COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## PIRATE11

im in, but once the plugins for firefox work on chrome, il be off >.>


----------



## Anth0789

Updated and final for today.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Firefox guy here.

I can't stand IE, I don't know why my friend refuses to install FF and use it, it's so much better.


----------



## L3gacy

I would love to get in I hate IE resource hog and slow


----------



## Aick

add me!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Anth0789

v3.5.4 released!


----------



## Lyrixx

I'd like to participate ;-)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## sdla4ever

So anyone wanna tell me why after a fresh install firefox is saying everysite is "untrusted connection"? even OCN, ESPN, different banks.

Idea?

Figured it out. the clock was not set right so the certs were expired!


----------



## Danda

Hell yeah, Firefox FTW!

using it now actually


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## manumanok

Count me in!


----------



## Console-hater

Yep, count me in. I'm using it with my rig below.


----------



## KZISME

Add me in as well please FireFox > IE


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete...


----------



## dominique120

In!
Firefox>all other browsers


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dominique120* 
In!
Firefox>all other browsers

Okay added!


----------



## Anth0789

v3.5.5 released:
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## Randy1617

you can put my name on that list i love Firefox


----------



## LiquidForce

Can't believe I never saw this

I'm in


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!!!


----------



## foX2delta777

YOU can count me IN, Firefox 3.6 FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foX2delta777* 
YOU can count me IN, Firefox 3.6 FTW

Up on the list!


----------



## Blaze051806

firefox user for years here


----------



## kyleax1

A firefox club, really? There are some odd clubs on this site.

I'm going to start the "I have a computer" club one day!

Not purposely trying to be a jerk, this just seems ridiculous.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyleax1* 
A firefox club, really? There are some odd clubs on this site.

I'm going to start the "I have a computer" club one day!

Not purposely trying to be a jerk, this just seems ridiculous.

I dont think you need to start a club like that because there is already like so many clubs of Intel, AMD, Nvidia, ATI, and owner threads etc....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyleax1* 
A firefox club, really? There are some odd clubs on this site.

I'm going to start the "I have a computer" club one day!

Not purposely trying to be a jerk, this just seems ridiculous.

The purpose for these threads is to show support for your products and to help others with said product if an issues arises.


----------



## olli3

Just remembered that I used to have a spell checker on firefox (very handy for my bad spelling on forums!), turns out I didn't have a dictionary installed so that's why I no longer had it. Just thought I would mention since I find it so handy and something everyone should use. Right click on a form in the browser (such as the google search bar) and click add dictionary, simple! Go firefox


----------



## Sir Uggo

count me in i love Firefox spell check


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Lyfskills

Add me please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyfskills*


Add me please!


Up and on the list.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallo there...
i'm using 3.5.5 version...can i join too?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

ME i want to join!!! i have Firefox Version 3.5.5!!! i love firefox... Internet Explorer can suck ma dildo... its such a heavy program, takes long to load even at 3.25GHz


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## stetsonaw

sign me up.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
sign me up.

Okay up on the list!


----------



## jemping

Draft me in.


----------



## BenRK

Go ahead and stick me there on that there list.


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated!


----------



## gamer11200

add me to that list


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


add me to that list


Okay up!


----------



## Coneman

Been using Firefox since 0.7x days


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## NitroOC

I'm in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NitroOC* 
I'm in!

And up on the list!!!


----------



## NewAtOCing

I'm in, add me please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*


I'm in, add me please!


Up on the list!!!


----------



## jfizz84

FF is the beez neez...I'm in


----------



## headcracker

Only made the switch to FireFox when IE8 came out (so laggy and still is) , used IE well forever lol. And since i made the jump I've not looked back, love it.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Boat

Add me! I love FF, been using since 1.5.


----------



## HighOC

Im in toooooooo!!


----------



## Anth0789

Done and updated!


----------



## xquisit

First time user here, and I can't believe I was using IE for so long..

please, add me to the list ;]


----------



## Pings

Yea add me.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated for today...


----------



## WHTrunner

Hey, add me! I've been using this browser ever since I installed YDL 5.0 on my PS3 a couple of years ago. I fell in love with it then, and since, have installed it on all of my PC's.

Pluginzzz for everyone!


----------



## NotUrAvrgG33k

I would like to be on the list... I love my plugins and control what I see and don't see!!! XD


----------



## wdlax11

add meeeee


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am in. I am always using FireFox!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Electrikid

I'm in, love Firefox, wouldn't use any other browser out there.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## Electrikid

Thanks for letting me join. ^.^


----------



## mmx+

Count me in please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Count me in please!










Its done!


----------



## The Rupture

Hey, count me in! Firefox ftw!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## Stevenne

Add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevenne*


Add me please


Done!


----------



## JaK1216

Hey i'm new here but i would love to represent me some Firefox









May i join?


----------



## vinton13

Count me in, I've been using Firefox since....I can't remember!


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## killer290

Firefox, The Best Of ALLLLLLL, count me innnnn


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killer290*


Firefox, The Best Of ALLLLLLL, count me innnnn










Alright added!


----------



## TekWarfare

I'd like to be added to the group.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## davsolo

check out this awesome theme,

and this one

Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Mozilla Firefox 3.6 RC2 out!
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.or...6%20RC%202.exe


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 3.6 Final out:
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## Kriegen

add me please, been using it for quite a while


----------



## __Pat__

Using Firefox since V1.5









Add plz


----------



## Holyaxe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *__Pat__* 
Using Firefox since V1.5









Add plz









Same here, user since 2006 and version 1.5


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Tatakai All

Just updated to 3.6 and got a new persona. Firefox FTW!
http://i46.tinypic.com/29aptmu.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## Anth0789

This is how mine looks like:


----------



## JeevusCompact

Add me if you like







. FF 3.6


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## UkGouki

finally let firefox update to version 3.6 was waiting on cisco and adblock fix







and all i can say is its a lot faster than 3.57 and i like the new persona's im using carbon black









ps i also noticed it now uses a lot less memory and cpu usage


----------



## allenottawa

Firefox + WOT + Adblocker plus = win


----------



## digitally

i'm in this. firefox ftw!!


----------



## zxo0oxz

imin


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!!!


----------



## SimpleAndClean

im using firefox.. and would like to add another tweak in case nobody known bout this or they do already..

create new boolean with name "config.trim_on_minimize" and set it to True. this should reduce ur ram usage for FireFox when minimized... hope it helps, cheers...


----------



## aaxxii

Put me in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## imh073p

Firefox ftw! Sign me up, thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Firefox ftw! Sign me up, thanks.









Done added!


----------



## Pillz Here

I'm in, Firefox is win.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
I'm in, Firefox is win.










In you are!


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleAndClean*


im using firefox.. and would like to add another tweak in case nobody known bout this or they do already..

create new boolean with name "config.trim_on_minimize" and set it to True. this should reduce ur ram usage for FireFox when minimized... hope it helps, cheers...










Sounds cool. Can you elaborate further on that for people who are noobie like me









I use firefox too and I love firegestures. That's the reason why I'm still sticking around with FF. If only FF runs as fast and smooth as Chrome... Oh well hope firefox 4.0 will be a blast


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## dranas

go go firefox, put me in coach!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranas*


go go firefox, put me in coach!


Okay done!


----------



## Novicane

FF 3.6 here, sign me up plz, thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## dennyb

Using it and liking it


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## olli3

Anyone having troubles with 3.6? I updated the other day and it keeps crashing on me, had to roll back to 3.5.7 which is working fine for me now, very odd.


----------



## Wizdumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Anyone having troubles with 3.6? I updated the other day and it keeps crashing on me, had to roll back to 3.5.7 which is working fine for me now, very odd.


Do you have any plugins installed?

On a side note, add me to the list please


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wizdumb*


Do you have any plugins installed?

On a side note, add me to the list please










yeah I got a few addons installed, I wondered if it was something to do with them. One of the plugins that I need for uni doesn't seem to be compatible with 3.6 anyway (which is wierd if you ask me







). Anyway I guess 3.5 isn't that bad I will just stick with that for now.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## Jamar16

Add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Done!


----------



## MacG32

Firefox, can't live without it! +me


----------



## srsparky32

count me in. its the first thing i install when i do clean OS installs. amazing browser. add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## spRICE

You can go ahead and add me All i can stand to use.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
You can go ahead and add me All i can stand to use.

Consider it done!


----------



## Purgarus

What the heck? Why arent I already in this club?!?! Add me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Purgarus*


What the heck? Why arent I already in this club?!?! Add me!











Update is done for today!


----------



## chinesethunda

count me in lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


count me in lol


Done!


----------



## mitchbowman

ill be in this to
firefox never let me down


----------



## linkin93

I think firefox needs a refresh. as in back to when it was clean, fast and lightweight. kind of like how chrome is now.

but i do love my AdBlock Plus







makes being capped to 64k much more bearable.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## xplodee

*Count me in.. i am a big fan of Firefox.. i use IE just for downloading Mozilla Firefox if not present in PC







*


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## MrDeodorant

So, I'm trying Firefox out for the fourth time, and this time, Ad Block Plus is making me like it (and it's noticeably faster than IE, which is _very_ nice), but I wish the UI were more like Internet Explorer. I'd pretty much settle for a button to open my bookmarks, to be honest, because everything else is more or less the same. Is there a front-end or something that can do that?

Also, any help on how to make ABP block Flash ads would be appreciated.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
So, I'm trying Firefox out for the fourth time, and this time, Ad Block Plus is making me like it (and it's noticeably faster than IE, which is _very_ nice), but I wish the UI were more like Internet Explorer. I'd pretty much settle for a button to open my bookmarks, to be honest, because everything else is more or less the same. Is there a front-end or something that can do that?

Also, any help on how to make ABP block Flash ads would be appreciated.

If you have the extension "Stylish" you can get some cool themes off this site here that look similar to IE for example mine:
http://www.overclock.net/networking-...ml#post8251242

Just search for what you want.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Thanks, that's a good starting point. Do you happen to know an easy way to block flash-based ads?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Thanks, that's a good starting point. Do you happen to know an easy way to block flash-based ads?


Yes there is one:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433

And:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865

Search:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...d=5&sort=&lup=


----------



## ltbob

Firefox FTW =D

IE FTF<-- (for the fail)

Yes this means I have


----------



## bulmug

im in FTW


----------



## Camaro5

I like speed. Therefore count Camaro5 in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltbob* 
Firefox FTW =D

IE FTF<-- (for the fail)

Yes this means I have










Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
im in FTW


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Camaro5* 
I like speed. Therefore count Camaro5 in









All three of you added!


----------



## Huster

I love Mozilla! Much better than Internet Exploder.


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
So, I'm trying Firefox out for the fourth time, and this time, Ad Block Plus is making me like it (and it's noticeably faster than IE, which is _very_ nice), but I wish the UI were more like Internet Explorer. *I'd pretty much settle for a button to open my bookmarks*, to be honest, because everything else is more or less the same. Is there a front-end or something that can do that?

firefox can do that out of the box, just right click on the bit where the buttons go at the top (got to click in between a button or somewhere else), then click 'customise'

from there you can drag and drop buttons like bookmarks and also separators and things to customise your buttons as you like!


----------



## legoman786

Good to see I'm still on the list







, and you're still keeping it updated.







That's a feat by itself!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Good to see I'm still on the list







, and you're still keeping it updated.







That's a feat by itself!

I always keep my lists updated if you haven't noticed for a couple years now.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I use this, and been using since 2006. Best one out there!


----------



## 88Nitro

Firefox is the best. Reliable, fast, and with awesome add-ons firefox is #1,

count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## xguntherc

Add me to the List..

Does anyone wanna give me some idea's, or info regarding speeding up FireFox. I know lots of people mess with the Config and I've never done it.. Any suggestions, help, links. or even a PM will be greatly appreciated.

It's slow to start on my Netbook. 3.6 is. I'd like to try to get it faster


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Add me to the List..

Does anyone wanna give me some idea's, or info regarding speeding up FireFox. I know lots of people mess with the Config and I've never done it.. Any suggestions, help, links. or even a PM will be greatly appreciated.

It's slow to start on my Netbook. 3.6 is. I'd like to try to get it faster


Here's a little guide for you:

Quote:

How To Speed Up Firefox

Here's something for broadband people that will really speed Firefox up:

1.Type "about:config" into the address bar and then just search for Pipeline. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

network.http.pipelining network.http.proxy.pipelining network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 20. This means it will make 20 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it recieves.

If you're using a broadband connection you'll load pages MUCH faster now!


----------



## prabesh

i hate internet explorer. Mozilla way faster.
Add me also


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## B-Con

Huge fan!! Add me as well.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
Huge fan!! Add me as well.









Okay up on the list!


----------



## SubNuke

Using Firefox since beta. Never looked back.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubNuke* 
Using Firefox since beta. Never looked back.

Up!!!


----------



## ben h

guess u can add me on this list also lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
guess u can add me on this list also lol

Okay done!


----------



## v193r

add me


----------



## Anth0789

Done for today and updated!


----------



## Danny_B

Hell yes, add me to the list. Always used it since early stages

LOVE. IT.


----------



## scottsee

Why is there a Firefox club in the Networking and Security forums.. Is Firefox a security program, or offer networking services? Nope..

Carry on.


----------



## strezz

count me in guys!!
using version 3.6.2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strezz*


count me in guys!!
using version 3.6.2


Okay up!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Am definitely in this group. ^^


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 3.6.3 out!


----------



## MeTechE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Firefox 3.6.3 out!

I got it yesterday! I suppose I am a fan aswell.


----------



## coldroll

Can you add me I've been using Firefox since June 2008.


----------



## zidave

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Theory

in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theory* 
in

Okay added!


----------



## L D4WG

Count me in, I love firefox!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L D4WG*


Count me in, I love firefox!!


In!


----------



## dpx [R]

i'd like to join! im putting it as my sig xD ive used firefox since the beta :]


----------



## HighTensionz

Yeah Firefox forever!


----------



## Anth0789

Night update!


----------



## SilentStray

Let me in! I lubs me some fired up foxes! XD


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## gdawg33

add me too I love ff the best browser ever!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## DoubleK

Ru55ian Nubz5 use int3rw3bz5 explorer.

Real power users are foxy!

Should have added a favorite addon request. Results would be interesting!

Adblock, Cooliris, Coolpreviews, Torbutton, noscript, rss ticker. Man the list goes on.

Apple copied Firefox. "There's an app for that!"


----------



## Uncivilised

firefox 4 lyf so count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated!


----------



## MooMoo

mememememme!


----------



## SkyPainter

Count me in! Firefox is awesome. Been using it for the past two years.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## ripjack

And me too!


----------



## xtreme-one

add meh in! ive been using firefox for years


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Xraven771

count me in







best browser


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
count me in







best browser

Okay up!


----------



## Dream Desire

Add me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Add me in!










Done!


----------



## Otterclock

ok clubbies, someone tell me why I should use Firefox over Chrome, stat! Chrome seems faster. It even starts up faster.

Being totally honest here. I actually want a reason to switch to Firefox. Holy crap I'm bored.

Oddly, IE8 64 seems faster than both, but I hate the lack of customization.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otterclock*


ok clubbies, someone tell me why I should use Firefox over Chrome, stat! Chrome seems faster. It even starts up faster.

Being totally honest here. I actually want a reason to switch to Firefox. Holy crap I'm bored.

Oddly, IE8 64 seems faster than both, but I hate the lack of customization.


It has some awesome themes and it has the best extensions here..

If you tweak it, its faster than Chrome, I use both and FF is faster when tweaked.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


It has some awesome themes and it has the best extensions here..

If you tweak it, its faster than Chrome, I use both and FF is faster when tweaked.


Interesting. What sort of tweaks? It seems that Chrome and FF are starting to share a lot of the same extensions. FF has NoScript, though, and Chrome doesn't, which sucks. Chrome has been getting really buggy for me recently and I think I'm gonna dump it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otterclock*


ok clubbies, someone tell me why I should use Firefox over Chrome, stat! Chrome seems faster. It even starts up faster.

Being totally honest here. I actually want a reason to switch to Firefox. Holy crap I'm bored.

Oddly, IE8 64 seems faster than both, but I hate the lack of customization.


http://www.palemoonproject.org/

Tweaked out firefox, much faster.


----------



## Painstouch

I want to be a part. Installing Firefox to any computer I get my hands on since the beginning!!


----------



## Anth0789

Painstouch added!


----------



## xeon8

Count me in!, I seriously love Firefox... Id prefer it over any other web browser any day







, and I've been using it since I first got a PC.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## herkalurk

Sign me up, I hate using IE and others. Firefox is very versitile and customizable to the user. Best web browser available, can't wait till they release their mobile web browsers for black berry and iphone and such.


----------



## taintedmind

Sign me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list..


----------



## daito

sign me up please








firefox FTW


----------



## |3rutal1ty

ooooo I want in







sign me up please

been using firefox for years


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## Raincheck

Yee! Screw chrome and everything. Firefox ftfw!


----------



## macca_dj

LOL
I have used Firefox for years Now but there next release FF4 is Looking Rather CHROMEY


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## Pis

Me too


----------



## K-Train

*Signs in*


----------



## macca_dj

Fierfox going 64 bit ?

http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4...og&tag=nl.e415


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## NocWis

*Signing up*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NocWis* 
*Signing up*

Up!


----------



## marklasia

Add me please, I love firefox!


----------



## xquisit

Thanks for the tip OP, I will check to see if my firefox is now running faster /w my broadband connection.

Please, add me to the club!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## michaelxlife

Count me in!


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

The tips in the OP are great, holy mother of God.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaelxlife* 
Count me in!

Okay up!


----------



## Plaidshorts

woot, been a FF user for 6 years now.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plaidshorts*


woot, been a FF user for 6 years now.


Basically I've been using firefox for as long as I can remember. Probably about 5 years now.

ADD ME to the list! FF 3.6+++++++ FTW!


----------



## Nelson2011

Add me i've been using firefox since 1.x days


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated! Great more FF users


----------



## zaccaglin

in


----------



## Anth0789

*Updated!*


----------



## kdashjl

add me please using firefox since version 2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdashjl*


add me please using firefox since version 2


Up and added!


----------



## Commander_Waffles

Been using it nearly full time since 0.8 I think. It came with a PCWorld magazine


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Commander_Waffles*


Been using it nearly full time since 0.8 I think. It came with a PCWorld magazine










Wow thats long ago, Ive been using it since 1.4 version.


----------



## Tehwall

Count me in!

Been using Firefox since 2.0 was released.


----------



## Faraz

Add me too, please. Been a Firefoxian for about three years now.

Here are some icons for anyone interested:


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Anth0789

New update fore Firefox 3.6.4:
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## Stensby

Add me please! Been using Firefox at home for years!


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Add me too, please. Been a Firefoxian for about three years now.

Here are some icons for anyone interested:


























































































































*
Cool icons. Thanks, dude!!*
.


----------



## Thunderclap

Add me up. Been using it for years now, best browser ever!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thunderclap* 
Add me up. Been using it for years now, best browser ever!









Added!


----------



## DeepEmbrace

This thread is highly unrequired. Everyone uses Firefox....... add me plox


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeepEmbrace*


This thread is highly unrequired. Everyone uses Firefox....... add me plox










Up you are now!


----------



## Anth0789

Mozilla Firefox v3.6.6. Released!


----------



## Blaze051806

been using the firefox 4 beta. its pretty sweet =D


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## SuperSlayer

Browsers other than FireFox?!?! Bite your tongue !









Count me in too please !


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuperSlayer*


Browsers other than FireFox?!?! Bite your tongue !









Count me in too please !










Added in!


----------



## Jaredvcxz

Add me OR I SWEAR I WILL GO BACK TO IE!

Aka: Suicide


----------



## Marky-0

Using FireFox, the one and the only for me









Count me in!

Marky


----------



## Anth0789

Done added!


----------



## Metonymy

I'm in.


----------



## M0ridin7

Add me plz


----------



## Grobinov.

I use Firefox t000!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## trivium nate

i wanna join!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


i wanna join!


Then added!


----------



## trivium nate

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Add me, but if things don't change fairly soon I may not be using FF for much longer. I need a replacement for the Athena Add-On that will work with FF4. The developer of Athena isn't supporting it any longer which will make it difficult for me to keep using it.


----------



## m1nt

got my 4.0b2pre, may i please be added? thanks!!


----------



## adzsask

i was the ultimate firefox fanboy...untill i found wyzo, converted after all the crashes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m1nt* 
got my 4.0b2pre, may i please be added? thanks!!

I tried it, but Athena doesn't work on it so I'm stuck with 3.66.


----------



## m1nt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I tried it, but Athena doesn't work on it so I'm stuck with 3.66.

not even with the beta version off the site? i haven't tried it, but it looks like a cool add-on. it's too bad if it won't work in the newer releases...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nope. I have the latest version of Athena and I haven't been able to get it to work in FF4 at all. The developer even states that it won't on his site.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## odin2free

Count me on this club been doing alot of research for designing themes and what not
Deffinitly would like to check out anybody elses own made themes


----------



## TheGimpAddict

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## ShahJahan

I've been using Firefox since it was called "Phoenix" and after testing several dozens of browsers, I've stuck with it for years.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShahJahan*


I've been using Firefox since it was called "Phoenix" and after testing several dozens of browsers, I've stuck with it for years.


Added then!


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

i have firefox i like it fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam Price

How come I can't get aero to work in beta 4


----------



## Eugenester

Count me in! I can't live without AdBlock Plus and NoScript! =D


----------



## ocman

I like firefox, but somehow, it becomes a resource hog whenever I'm running java or flash videos with it.


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm in! I wuvv firefox


----------



## mavihs

Add me in!
i like the Fx add-ons!


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

I'm in 100%.


----------



## frickfrock999

I would to join your ranks my brethren


----------



## Drogue

OMG, that speedup tip is like the greatest thing since sliced bread.. no, the greatest thing since the wheel!

+rep

Sign me up for this club. Been using FF for years.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## morden

FF all the way so count me in! I always recommend FF to my friends.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morden* 
FF all the way so count me in! I always recommend FF to my friends.

Alright added!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do any of you FireFox addicts know of any Canned Speech Management Addons that can replace Athena? I need to find something that works with FF4.


----------



## Faraz

This and the ATCS 840 Club are the most frequently updated clubs I've seen here. Nice work, OPs.


----------



## A_Major_Rebel

I love Mozilla Firefox. It should replace IE8 forever!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Major_Rebel*


I love Mozilla Firefox. It should replace IE8 forever!


Then added!


----------



## DarkRyder

I'm all in. That sounds so dirty


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


I'm all in. That sounds so dirty










Added!


----------



## michintom

Been using firefox since it ever came out. Add me!


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## B-Con

I was over at the NVIDIA forums and found these emoticons appropriate for this thread...

..









..








.


----------



## Yin&Yang

Interested in joining love using firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated now!


----------



## hodgoes2001

Big time firefox user. currently using FF 4 Beta 4


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001* 
Big time firefox user. currently using FF 4 Beta 4

Added to the list!


----------



## CM96

Well I'm in. Moved over to FF last year and loving every minute of it! Also have got everyone in my house to transition over from IE to FF now, and I don't think they're going back









Firefox FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Metonymy

Just wanted to pop back in and say that I friggin' love Firefox.

The new color themes kick ass in conjunction with my iGoogle homepage.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

anyone have a timeframe on when the FINAL version of Firefox 4 will be released??

I haven't been using the beta at all since it isn't compatible with most of my addons...I am really hoping that I can still use stylish and my theme (Nasa Night Launch)in the final version


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO* 
anyone have a timeframe on when the FINAL version of Firefox 4 will be released??

I haven't been using the beta at all since it isn't compatible with most of my addons...I am really hoping that I can still use stylish and my theme (Nasa Night Launch)in the final version


Quote:

Watch out for the release of its final browser which is expected to happen before the year-end most probably within the 4th quarter of the year 2010.
http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial/...ures-download/


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've been using Athena Canned Speech Manager for a couple of years on FX. The developer is not continuing to develop it for FX4 (he's working on a Chrome version instead) which leaves me somewhere between a rock and a hard place. Either stick with FX 3.6x or find a new canned speech manager which has been difficult. Does anyone here have any recommendations for a good Canned Speech Manager for FX4?


----------



## koven

do the tweaks in the OP still apply to the latest version of FF?

anything else i can do to make it run faster or eat less memory?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


do the tweaks in the OP still apply to the latest version of FF?

anything else i can do to make it run faster or eat less memory?


Yes it works with the latest Firefox, More tweak guides here:
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-f...b-browser.html


----------



## adgame

firefox ftw, iexplorer suck
get me in !


----------



## blox

I love firefox, esp with noscript and adblock. Am a bit disappointed that after 90ish threads it starts to respond slowly and often crash. Anything I can do about it? v3.6.3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blox* 
I love firefox, esp with noscript and adblock. Am a bit disappointed that after 90ish threads it starts to respond slowly and often crash. Anything I can do about it? v3.6.3

Update to latest version 3.6.9!
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## codyz2035

I have been using firefox for a couple years now i love it! Count me in!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Mozilla's FireFox and ThunderBird are both really nice. Mozilla is awesome hands down!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

I've tried the others, but I always come back to FF with AdblockPlus...

It just scrolls right, and I'm used to it, and I love about:config...


----------



## blackalphabet

firefox > google chrome

best browser there is ^^


----------



## maxextz

lets hope ms keep their greedy mits off it.

any update on this graphic but with ie included? id like to see how its doing now, only most shop pc"s owners wont or don't know about changing browsers so the result might not be true unfortunately.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackalphabet* 
firefox > google chrome

best browser there is ^^


this shouldn't even be in here,this is FF club,not we hate FF club


----------



## Fatality292

in. <3 Firefox


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm in. I'm using 3.6 on all the computers at work. and 4 Beta 6 on my desktop at home.

4 alpha 6 has some serious flash issues though. But i think that's flash and not FF.


----------



## JAM3S121

add me please.

i dont know if you can get this addon on other broswers, but rocker gestures are simply the greatest thing you can get on FF besides adblock plus and no redirect


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Sainesk

Firefox is all I use, Attachment 173209 that image made my day btw, thanks


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

ff all the way


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## NathanGetty

Im in


----------



## nik12937

I'm in too, anyone try the new Firefox 4 Beta 6? It's looking really promising


----------



## PapaSmurf

I did for about 5 minutes, then had to go back to 3.6.10. Athena Canned Speech Manager doesn't work in FX4 and I haven't been able to find an alternative that does so FX4 is basically useless to me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nik12937*


I'm in too, anyone try the new Firefox 4 Beta 6? It's looking really promising










It's got some bugs/issues with Vbulletin that need to be addressed. It's definitely faster than 3.6.10; and the layouts a bit better.

New features are nice.


----------



## HandOfDoom

I've just tried FF4 Beta 6, and it's incompatible with most of the add-ons I'm using in 3.6.10. Also it couldn't find any suitable updates for these add-ons, so it might be just be an idea to wait for the full release.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## pistons50

I only use FF


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pistons50* 
I only use FF

Okay then added!


----------



## maxextz

whats with all the updates lately.


----------



## BionicMan

I'm in

I'm in

FF FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BionicMan* 
I'm in

I'm in

FF FTW









Added!


----------



## bahmtf

add me to this list. GO FIREFOX

I do phone tech support and installing firefox is my number 1 fix


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## blackbuilder

I can't wait for FF 4 add me please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*


I can't wait for FF 4 add me please!


Done added!


----------



## The Sandman

Add me too please!

Say, can anyone vouch if using the "Speed Up Firefox" tweaks actually helps now-a-days?

With Win7 x64 Ultimate on my rig's setup I don't have any problems at all with speed of loading pages as is, at default levels.


----------



## darthjoe229

Firefox has always been my tried and true web browser, and the first thing I install on any computer I get. Great GUI, great speed, and I love the add ons!


----------



## EVILNOK

Add me to this. Been using FireFox for years now.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## trebor31

count me in , I only use FireFox.


----------



## Durdle Class A

I think I've psoted here to be added..? But I was not added, or maybe its a different group.

Im using Firefox and probably would not switch to Chrome, because FF has epic addons


----------



## danitgeek

I use firefox can i join?
Also i will be making a firefox top panel sticker


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated plus new version firefox released v3.6.1.2


----------



## danitgeek

I updated my firefox


----------



## link_90

I would like to join the club, I only use Firefox!








Too bad Firefox 4 will come in 2011. >_<

P.S.
IMHO the pipelining tweak in the first post is not that useful, it gives you an impression that everything loads faster, plus not all sites support it. It just shows the page content while it's loading, rather than showing it once the process is complete.
That's what I know, not 100% sure though...


----------



## wutsup

this might be a stupid question, but is there anyway to know if you have the real firefox or a fake rogue version of firefox?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wutsup*


this might be a stupid question, but is there anyway to know if you have the real firefox or a fake rogue version of firefox?


Click the "help" link on top and click "About Mozilla Firefox".

And it should tell you which version of Firefox you have.


----------



## [email protected]

I am in! Make sure you guys updated the latest. 6.12 Firefox!


----------



## uturn68

sign me up!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## gamer2

i use firefox on all my computers add me


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## mretgis

i'm in! FF is the best thing since ddr


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mretgis*


i'm in! FF is the best thing since ddr










Alright added!


----------



## Kongslien

Count me in. Currently latest version (3.6.12). Been using it since way before 2.0.


----------



## Chaz420

sign me up =)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaz420;11785648*
> sign me up =)


Added!


----------



## thehybridkiwi

thehybridkiwi uses Firefox


----------



## kora04

in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kora04;11865052*
> in


Up on the list!


----------



## Swift Castiel

Add me!
P.S. Anyone else using Firefox 4 Beta 8?


----------



## POLICE

pls add me to the list


----------



## MarsX2

count me in, been using using firefox for almost 4 yrs


----------



## West6737

I love FIREFOX I'm using 4.0 beta add me


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## weircc

every since i got my new 2wire modem i have been having lots of problem with firefox not loading any suggestions explore works just fine.


----------



## odin2free

So what newer addons extensions and what not do you guys reccomend for testing on a netbook...security purposes and also 
do you guys have any good adblock lists


----------



## UkGouki

i use easy list and fanboy list for adblock works very well..


----------



## Anth0789

No Script also is great!


----------



## Gothiq

Join me in. using it for a long time.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I'd like to join please


----------



## moonmanas

What's is firefox PLZ?


----------



## Gothiq

Fix the sig line on first page.


----------



## AMOCO

web browser:http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## moonmanas

Count me in please...


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas;12286626*
> Count me in please...


Sorry. Ignorants aren't allowed. You just said you dont know what Firefox is.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12286609*
> Fix the sig line on first page.


What's wrong with it? It's centered, spelled correctly, and is linked to the correct thread. If you don't like the font and/or color choices feel free to make adjustments to it to suit your aesthetics.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12286638*
> Sorry. Ignorants aren't allowed. You just said you dont know what Firefox is.


AMOCO told me


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12286638*
> Sorry. Ignorants aren't allowed. You just said you dont know what Firefox is.


...and then someone posted a reply stating what "it" is...









Sorry, people with their heads so-far-up-their-own-asses that they can see out of their own throats, "arent' allowed".


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12286659*
> What's wrong with it? It's centered, spelled correctly, and is linked to the correct thread. If you don't like the font and/or color choices feel free to make adjustments to it to suit your aesthetics.


Man it doesn't work.

and i did those changes in first page in about:config. and now ocn doesn't even loads fully.


----------



## liljoejoe54

You can add me to the list as well. Ive been using Firefox for years.


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newphase;12286689*
> ...and then someone posted a reply stating what "it" is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, people with their heads so-far-up-their-own-asses that they can see out of their own throats, "arent' allowed".


Better be happy i didn't put it down yours. Matter of fact my head is bigger than a normal head.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The sig line works perfectly. This is a direct copy and paste of it.
*-Mozilla Firefox Club-*

Not sure about the config:about changes. I tend to not mess with stuff like that.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12286705*
> Man it doesn't work.
> 
> and i did those changes in first page in about:config. and now ocn doesn't even loads fully.


I just did them and my pages load faster than snot off a stick, great modifications.. tnx


----------



## Gothiq

do you see it now? or did i do something wrong?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12286796*
> do you see it now? or did i do something wrong?


No yours is incorrect.. All you do is copy and paste it into your sig... there is a preview right above when your in your sig modify screen...


----------



## Gothiq

What should i do? nail it to my sig?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12286951*
> What should i do? nail it to my sig?


Umm sure? you know what it looks great the way it is... People will get the picture...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Isn't it interesting that the person talking smack calling others ignorant and trying to look like they know more than others in the thread is the person who isn't intelligent enough to copy and paste a sig link into their sig.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12287075*
> Isn't it interesting that the person talking smack calling others ignorant and trying to look like they know more than others in the thread is the person who isn't intelligent enough to copy and paste a sig link into their sig.


----------



## Anth0789

The sig tag works fine! Its because you removed the fonts that's why.

List updated now!


----------



## moonmanas

testin testin......


----------



## animal0307

Using firefox for 5 years now. Even used it at high school. Carried a flash drive with firefox on it. IT guy couldn't keep me off the interwebs


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;12287916*
> The sig tag works fine! Its because you removed the fonts that's why.
> 
> List updated now!












So i am sure its because i am new here that i am not allowed certain features here like gif sigs, pictures in sig or html bb codes. That's why its not working. It suks really bad because 99% of boards have these features as norm, But they aren't allowed here. Heck after entering a link, you cant put a name for them. Not that i am comparing OCN to any other just that these features are norm and should stay like one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It has nothing to do with being new here. They do not allow ANY pictures in sigs or html, only bb code. You would know that if you had taken the time to read the TOS like you checked that you had when you registered instead of just ignoring it. Try reading it.

The took pics and other crap out of Sigs to make the threads more readable instead of having them so bogged down with useless crap that so many forums put up with and I for one am glad they did. Some forums are all but impossible to follow due to all of nonsense people have in their sigs. It's the reason I don't like the EVGA Forums. Some of the people over there have sigs that fill up two screens. No one needs all of that crap in their sig. I can tell you this though. Deal with it and accept it as they are NOT going to change it no matter how much you whine about it.

And you still didn't get the sig line into your sig correctly unless you intentionally disabled the link to the thread.

Here's a general excerpt of the Sig Rules.

Quote:



*Signatures*

The TOS calls for signatures to not exceed 8 lines nor use text larger than size 3. For the sake of consistency, the length of signatures will be evaluated at the Fix View version of the site (1024x768). Each and every line of a signature counts toward the 8 line maximum including spaces, quote tags, etc. Size 3 text should be used only sparingly, and in most cases, size 1 and 2 text are most appropriate.

Reps should not be discussed in signatures. There is too fine of a line between begging for reps and legitimately reminding members about the rep system, so the line is drawn at not mentioning reps at all in signatures.

The TOS also prohibits the use of external links in signature. "External" refers to sites other than Overclock.net. This policy is consistent with other larger forums. Links to other sites are not permitted. Exception: As a temporary accommodation until we have better ways to share info that are directly related to our pursuits here, external links in signatures to sites like CPU-Z, Futuremark ORB, HWBot, [email protected] stats or information, BOINC stats or infomation, etc, are acceptable. Steam Profile links are also acceptable. If you would like to link to something outside of the sites named here that is directly related to overclocking or our distributed computing projects, please contact a moderator in advance for permission.


----------



## Gothiq

Proves my point too. btw did you even tried reading the end of the post. lool.

*If you want a Mozilla Firefox Club Signature tag then here is the code*









PHP Code:
*-Mozilla Firefox Club-*​
Preview: *-Mozilla Firefox Club-*
Just copy and paste the whole code into your signature...

oh btw did you read that? ^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12290671*
> Proves my point too. btw did you even tried reading the end of the post. lool.
> 
> *If you want a Mozilla Firefox Club Signature tag then here is the code*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP Code:
> [[/COLOR]center]www.overclock.net/networking-security/344846-mozilla-firefox-club.html]*-Mozilla Firefox Club-*[/url][/center]
> 
> Preview:
> *-Mozilla Firefox Club-*
> 
> Just copy and paste the whole code into your signature...
> 
> oh btw did you read that? ^




First, you only copy the code IN THE BOX. That's why it doesn't work.

And no, I didn't read the parts of your post that you edited AFTER I made my post until now. Unfortunately the more you post you more you prove my case.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Oh, and don't rely on the board software to edit and clean up your posts for you. Use a some common sense, restraint, and act like an adult instead of a juvenile delinquent going through the terrible twos.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Why can't weeeee be friends why can't we be friends, oh why can't weeee be friends


----------



## Gothiq

Anyone near my post count, do show me your Mozilla sig. blk yours is fine too. How did you do that?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12291008*
> Why can't weeeee be friends why can't we be friends, oh why can't weeee be friends


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Anyone near my post count, do show me your Mozilla sig. blk yours is fine too. How did you do that?



Not getting sucked into this ridiculousness. If you can not figure out the sig from what people have already posted then your unhelp...able, People are not going to want to use 4 pages of forum to explain the simplest of tasks to you. I am trying to be as civilized as possible about this believe me... Personally I think that you are just trying to waste everyone time because IMO if you understand english, you cannot mess up the directions people have given you.. I don't really comprehend why you think acting dumb is funny, but stop wasting this thread please and thank you!!


----------



## animal0307

Was this little girl fight over not being able to copy and paste the banner into your signature? I did and it worked.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Trying to get a new subject started...

Alrite, so for all the beta users, what would you change with the new layout/features?


----------



## animal0307

When you go to paste it make sure to hit enter and start on a new line before you paste it in. Click on my sig. It works doesn't it?


----------



## Phoriver

Okay.. back on topic.

Mozilla is great for web dev due to the web developer toolbar and a couple other addons but it's really lacking in the javascript department compared to V8.
Also, why is there a separate search engine field at the top, why not just combine it into the address field???

Has anyone been keeping track of how FF4 has been doing in benchmarks? I'd like to know how it's going..

I use Iron for browsing and FF for dev.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;12291177*
> Alrite, so for all the beta users, what would you change with the new layout/features?


I'm actually getting ready to try the beta. For some reason Firefox has been crashing on me about 2-3 a week. It might be a bad OC. But we will see if the beta is better.


----------



## animal0307

AHHH they moved the refresh button!!!! I'm gonna have to get use to this of use ctr+R


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


AHHH they moved the refresh button!!!! I'm gonna have to get use to this of use ctr+R


What?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Anyone near my post count, do show me your Mozilla sig. blk yours is fine too. How did you do that?


Are you serious? It has nothing to do with how long you have been a member or how many posts you have. Everyone is treated the same when it comes to sigs on this forum, even the admin, mods, editors, and site owner Chipp. If you want to do it all you have to do is copy the text IN THE BOX. It starts with *[center* and ends with */center]*. The only reason the *PHP Code:* is there is so the actual text shows up intact. Otherwise the bb code will convert the text to the link instead of it displaying as text. If you add the PHP CODE: to your sig with the sig line it prevents it from displaying properly.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Are there any reps from Mozilla on this site? Seems like this forum would be a great source of what a large part of there market wants...


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


When you go to paste it make sure to hit enter and start on a new line before you paste it in. Click on my sig. It works doesn't it?


Didn't work... again. What now Little Red Riding Hood?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


Didn't work... again. What now Little Red Riding Hood?


Try this. Download the Mozilla Sig Text.txt file linked to this post. Open it in Notepad and copy and paste the entire contents into your sig file.

Then compare the text there to the text from the first page to see what you are doing wrong. If that doesn't work then you have other problems.


----------



## animal0307

Mine refresh button was on the left side of the screen along with my new tab and home buttons. Mad it easy to refresh/open tab/google a question on the forums.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I haven't used FX 4 enough to get familiar with it. One of my extensions/add-ons that I simply can NOT do with out doesn't work with FX4 and won't be updated to. I've never been able to find a replacement for it which is preventing me from even trying it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

what is the add on that does not work?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Athena Canned Speech Manager. The developer has abandoned FX development and is concentrating on a version for Chrome that he has never completed after more than a year. They don't list any other canned speech managers on the add-ons site that I have been able to find and no one has been able to point me towards one in any of the forums I have asked about it in.


----------



## B3RGY

count me in! been using firefox for a year, and i hardly use anything else but chrome.


----------



## moonmanas

testin testin....


----------



## moonmanas

Yay but it aint in colour grrrr


----------



## boostinsteve

I am in, have been using firefox for years. Love it!!!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Alex132

add me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12384904*
> add me in


You're up!


----------



## Maysam

Add me up!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


Add me up!!!


Done!!!


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Sign me up!


----------



## GreenArchon

I guess you can count me in, it's been years since I've used something else than firefox...


----------



## Matte98

Does it count if i use FireFox 4.0 Beta 10 ?????


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matte98;12454948*
> Does it count if i use FireFox 4.0 Beta 10 ?????


Yes its Firefox of coarse!


----------



## Matte98

Ok, thx


----------



## Gothiq

3.6.14 released.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


3.6.14 released.


What it change?


----------



## beers

Is Iceweasel included in this club?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


What it change?


See the Release Notes. It also appears to be more stable under Win7 SP1 than previous releases.


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox v3.6.15 released!


----------



## Gothiq

Yeah just updated it.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Downloaded 3.6.15....its no different than the last version.

Big deal: The speed tweaks in the OP....they work. really...they work!


----------



## Angello

Count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angello;12622155*
> Count me in.


Okay added!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;12617238*
> Downloaded 3.6.15....its no different than the last version.
> 
> Big deal: The speed tweaks in the OP....they work. really...they work!


Basically .15 just fixed a few bug that popped up in .14. Well worth upgrading to.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

count me in







i love Firefox


----------



## Alex132

I actually want to stay on 3, I don't like the look of the new 4


----------



## darksideleader

staying on three for the add-ons and themes... till they port it on 4 anyway


----------



## blackbuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader;12644459*
> staying on three for the add-ons and themes... till they port it on 4 anyway


get the "Nightly Tester Tools" addon and Force Compatibility








Firefox is the best


----------



## ajmidd12

Count me in, I've used nothing but Firefox on every computer I have owned with no problems at all.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


I actually want to stay on 3, I don't like the look of the new 4










I agree.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


staying on three for the add-ons and themes... till they port it on 4 anyway










That's the main thing keeping me on 3. One of my add-ons will NOT be ported to 4 and there are no other add-ons that offer the same functionality.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*


get the "Nightly Tester Tools" addon and Force Compatibility








Firefox is the best


How well does that work?

And FX is indeed ONE of the best. Chrome, Opera, and even IE 8 also are excellent as well. It all depends on what one needs out of their browser and what sites they visit most often as to which one is best for them. As much as I like FX 3.x, there are times that Chrome and IE8 serve me better than FX does and some sites where FX doesn't work at all. What it amounts to is there is NO Absolute Best browser.


----------



## kenolak

How am I not already on this list?! (suppose i never did post, swear I did tho).

Also, the new looks(menu button) for FF4 beta's, do remind me way way too much of the reasons I don't use opera at all(even if its an optional button). There's been no reason for me to not use any of the 3.x updates.

<3 FF.


----------



## andrei.c

owhho, been using FF since I learned to use the computer.








It simply does everything u want it to <3 ( apart from sandwiches







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei.c;12716206*
> owhho, been using FF since I learned to use the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It simply does everything u want it to <3 ( apart from sandwiches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Okay added!


----------



## Lettuceman

Longtime Firefox user here!
FF4 is awesome!


----------



## YangerD

So how is the new beta version of Firefox? Worth it to try it out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends. If you rely on a lot of Addons and Extensions you might not like it until they update them to work on FX4. That's what is preventing me from using it. But even then I still prefer the GUI of 3.x over 4.x, but not everyone feels that way. If you have the hard drive space you might want to consider setting up another version of Windows in a virtual machine and installing it to test it with.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbuilder;12644494*
> get the "Nightly Tester Tools" addon and Force Compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is the best


Okay, I installed that and now the add-ons will work, but it seems to have caused a new problem. Now when I close the browser with multiple tabs instead of getting the option to save and exit so that when I restart FX the last session is automatically restored, it goes to the default page forcing me to manually go in and restore the previous session. I can't find a setting to change this back. Any clues as to what is going on here? This is a deal breaker as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Okay, I installed that and now the add-ons will work, but it seems to have caused a new problem. Now when I close the browser with multiple tabs instead of getting the option to save and exit so that when I restart FX the last session is automatically restored, it goes to the default page forcing me to manually go in and restore the previous session. I can't find a setting to change this back. Any clues as to what is going on here? This is a deal breaker as far as I'm concerned.


Had the same issue when I upgraded to 4.0. Found with a clean install of FF it does go right to home page but has a Restore last session button right in the center of home page. Is this what you had?

Glad I'm trying this on the back up machine lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't even have it in the center of the home page. I have to go into the menu to get to it. I'm not on the system with it installed, but it's the red (or is it orange) button at the upper left hand of the screen. I really hate this minimalistic approach. IE9 is just as bad if not worse. Why can't they leave well enough alone and let us use the product instead of imposing all of these useless changes just for the sake of change forcing one to to have to learn an entirely new and different program. It's absolutely moronic. They took what was the best browser available and made it a useless piece of crap.


----------



## blackalphabet

firefox > chrome

seems like people switch to chrome because the address bar is a google search bar as well .

hate google >.>


----------



## eskamobob1




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


lol... count me in >_<


Okay done!


----------



## Anth0789

Mozilla Firefox 4 Launch Date is March 22


----------



## Gothiq

Waiting, though will stick to 3 if its not good.


----------



## darksideleader

can't wait to update. Last time i checked most of the extensions i use have been ported FF4. Can't wait to use the final product.


----------



## amartin1718

Sign me up!


----------



## frankth3frizz

can i join? i LOVE mozilla! tried ie9 and it failed on the security part. and tried chrome and it failed on the multiple tabs part since it'd crash if i have 5+ tabs open which i need.


----------



## trueg50

Any one else find the text that FF4 uses to be incredibly painful? Like it is all rendered in slightly differing sizes (like the user info in the top right corner of OCN), and like it needs a massive helping of AA.

The text is indescribably horrid, and right now my eyes are freaking out trying to focus on it, but coming up short.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trueg50;12813753*
> Any one else find the text that FF4 uses to be incredibly painful? Like it is all rendered in slightly differing sizes (like the user info in the top right corner of OCN), and like it needs a massive helping of AA.
> 
> The text is indescribably horrid, and right now my eyes are freaking out trying to focus on it, but coming up short.


RC1?

FF4 aint out yet


----------



## trueg50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12814308*
> RC1?
> 
> FF4 aint out yet


Not "officiall" till tomorrow, but it is 99.99% ready


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trueg50;12814451*
> Not "officiall" till tomorrow, but it is 99.99% ready


Its out now:
http://www.overclock.net/software-news/970829-mozilla-firefox-4-0-final.html


----------



## Gothiq

autocheck says nothign.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gothiq;12823364*
> autocheck says nothign.


This


----------



## wiggy2k7

Its on the main site now:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/

Ive just installed, 1st impressions are good


----------



## Alex132

Is anyone else getting eyestrain from the font it uses?


----------



## trueg50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12824503*
> Is anyone else getting eyestrain from the font it uses?


You betcha!

Here is the fix for it:

Go to about:config -> search for gfx.direct2d.disabled -> set to TRUE and restart firefox.


----------



## Gothiq

3.6.16 here.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I didn't try Phoenix (old mozilla) but I jumped on Firefox when 1.5 was released in 2005.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trueg50;12827938*
> You betcha!
> 
> Here is the fix for it:
> 
> Go to about:config -> search for gfx.direct2d.disabled -> set to TRUE and restart firefox.


Thanks ^~^


----------



## Anth0789

Here is decent addon to get:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/status-4-evar/
Quote:


> The extension provides "Status Text", "Progress Meter", and "Download Status" items. These toolbar items can be moved wherever you want by customizing the toolbars. Behavior of the toolbar items, and other additional settings, can be controlled in the extension preferences.


----------



## trueg50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Thanks ^~^


Your welcome.

I tried to work with it, but after 10-15 minutes I got a wicked eye ache. I wear glasses, and for some reason my eyes just could not focus on the text. It seemed that the main OCN text was at one focus point, and if I glanced at a users system specs it would be at another focus point and my eyes would refocus.


----------



## Alex132

yeah same, it seems like it forces your eyes to focus differently or something :O


----------



## PapaSmurf

Are you guys doing an in place upgrade or a clean install? I did a clean install and am NOT having that problem at all, and my eyesight is pretty bad. I had to run a 19" 4x3 Flat Panel at 800 x 600 a few years ago it was so bad at that time although it has improved quite a bit since. But I still find 1280 x 1024 on a 19" 4x3 to be borderline.


----------



## Alex132

just ran it over, I did the same thing on my laptop and it's text was fine.
It seems to be random?


----------



## dennyb

Ok, I have the 4.0 but can't get it to reload all my tabs automatically like the older version. I keep 12/15 tabs open always and now all I get is my home page. When I used to close the browser down it would ask if I wanted to save everything and when I reopened FF all the tabs would auto open. Is there a fix or do I need to go back to the previous version?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;12865709*
> Ok, I have the 4.0 but can't get it to reload all my tabs automatically like the older version. I keep 12/15 tabs open always and now all I get is my home page. When I used to close the browser down it would ask if I wanted to save everything and when I reopened FF all the tabs would auto open. Is there a fix or do I need to go back to the previous version?


For me what I did is I closed FF, then re-opened it and went to settings and re-set my home page. This seemed to get rid of that :/


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it doesn't change that setting to "Show my windows and tabs from last time". That's what I had to do.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12867825*
> If it doesn't change that setting to "Show my windows and tabs from last time".
> 
> Thanks PapaSmurf, That did the trick. I thought I was going to have to go back to the older version. Rep+ to both of you who replied


----------



## PapaSmurf

I ran into the problem with a test install awhile back in my XP Mode install. Once the final was released I created a fresh Virtual Win 7 and did some playing around to see what was going on with it and IE9. So far I am more impressed with IE9 than FX4, but that's just me. Personally I prefer FX 2.x's GUI and IE6, but only a fool would run either of them these days. That extra 4gigs of ram (8gig total) really comes in handy for running VM's.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Is it just me or does firefox keep getting better and better?

we do what we must, because we can.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I ran into the problem with a test install awhile back in my XP Mode install. Once the final was released I created a fresh Virtual Win 7 and did some playing around to see what was going on with it and IE9. So far I am more impressed with IE9 than FX4, but that's just me. Personally I prefer FX 2.x's GUI and IE6, but only a fool would run either of them these days. That extra 4gigs of ram (8gig total) really comes in handy for running VM's.


can barely remember how the old gui's look like... way to many browsers and updates have come up since then.

But if the GUI is what makes a breaks a browser for you, I'm pretty sure they all will have themes that make it look like older browser. Heck use the XP or 2000 theme in Windows 7 if you want.


----------



## ahlot

i love firefox,the best browser for me


----------



## foX2delta777

So was browsing and saw this thread and remembered I am part of it, well was.

Request permission to be removed from the list Sir!

(Chrome killed the fox, sadly on my PC Firefox would take 6 to 10 times longer to open, and for someone like me that just didn't work)


----------



## General_Chris

Count me in also







!! so much better as IE


----------



## Gothiq

I dont see myself updating to ie9, ever atm. and i haven't updated to ff4. Dont see any major reason. Still on 3.6.16.


----------



## Crouch

I'm in !! Firefox is the best


----------



## EmL

Hehe count me in! Been using Firefox since.. 2005~.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

So FAST.


----------



## patlefort

Been using Firefox since forever.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foX2delta777*


So was browsing and saw this thread and remembered I am part of it, well was.

Request permission to be removed from the list Sir!

(Chrome killed the fox, sadly on my PC Firefox would take 6 to 10 times longer to open, and for someone like me that just didn't work)


You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I actually switched from Chromium 12 to FF 4... I find with Firefox installed on SSD, there is no real reason not to use it over Chromium.... Plus it is more stable than Chromium too...


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## manny123

Add me in
















Just stumbled on this thread. I've been a longtime Firefox user & it rocks


----------



## superhead91

Add me. Firefox is awesome.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## KidGixxer

One more for the FF club. And i honestly cannot remember using IE, maybe it was 4.


----------



## Gothiq

One has to use i.e when one installs a fresh new windows copy without any softies here and 'there'.


----------



## manny123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Done updated!


Great work for keeping this thread going.


----------



## wilykat

Been using Firefox since beta, was using Mozilla before that. So yeah, years since I called any other browser my default.

Using 4,0 right now.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once more!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


One has to use i.e when one installs a fresh new windows copy without any softies here and 'there'.


Not if you have the install file of FX on a flash drive with all of the latest drivers for a build before you install a fresh copy of Windows. In thqt case you would only need IE for Windows Updates on versions of Windows prior to Vista.


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not if you have the install file of FX on a flash drive with all of the latest drivers for a build before you install a fresh copy of Windows. In thqt case you would only need IE for Windows Updates on versions of Windows prior to Vista.


Ok Mr.Oversmart







. I wrote there in apostrophe.


----------



## fyzka

only browser i ever use, add me to the club, many thanks


----------



## thetechfreak

Hi guys, I am also joing this club.

Using Firefox from last 2+ years.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now!


----------



## anichols7

I am IN! Been using firefox since XP, used Opera before that, then even earlier was the dreaded...............netscape!.


----------



## glh00goh

Im in~Firefox was my default browser since 2008


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## bajer29

Add meh please!














my firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13218127*
> Add meh please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my firefox


Okay added!


----------



## tamas

Chrome distracted me for awhile but I've been onboard since the first betas of ff4. Add me as well


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas;13244521*
> Chrome distracted me for awhile but I've been onboard since the first betas of ff4. Add me as well


Okay then added!


----------



## EpicPie

add me to the club list.


----------



## manny123

I've been using Firefox 4 since it came out and noticed that when I enter a name in the address bar it now redirects me to a list of google searches as opposed to before when it took me directly to where I wanted to go.

So this is what I found out in order to re-enable back the function I was used to.

Type "about:config" then search for "keyword.URL"

Then right click "Modify" to change the value and enter "http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q="

Thats it so now when I enter just "bbc" or "overclock" for example it takes me directly there instead of google and I don't have enter the full address.

Hope this was useful to anybody who lost this feature or wants an extra bit of convenience.


----------



## ViSioNx

wife uses it i got bumped to chrome for password saving reasons but i still respect the fox 100%


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny123;13277782*
> I've been using Firefox 4 since it came out and noticed that when I enter a name in the address bar it now redirects me to a list of google searches as opposed to before when it took me directly to where I wanted to go.
> 
> So this is what I found out in order to re-enable back the function I was used to.
> 
> Type "about:config" then search for "keyword.URL"
> 
> Then right click "Modify" to change the value and enter "http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q="
> 
> Thats it so now when I enter just "bbc" or "overclock" for example it takes me directly there instead of google and I don't have enter the full address.
> 
> Hope this was useful to anybody who lost this feature or wants an extra bit of convenience.


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## manny123

Thanks, your welcome. I tried to live by the new setting in Firefox 4 until now when it just got my nerves because I was so used to just entering a name and then going straight there saving me time even though its just a few seconds

This is what I love about Firefox the most its customisability. Chrome might be good out of the box but with Firefox I can tailor it exactly how I like it.


----------



## bajer29

Yay for open source!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!

Another tip for google, When you type it searches instantly which is annoying so to disable this go at google.com click on the top right side where it says: Settings - Search Settings - Google Instant - Tick Do not use Google Instant and save preferences.


----------



## bajer29

I always like to see what other ridiculous searches other people made... I prefer mine on lol


----------



## manny123

hehe and I find out I too am making those same ridiculous searches


----------



## bajer29




----------



## YangerD

You can add me to the list as well







Currently using Firefox 4.0. It's great. Only complaints I have it so far are my college's Blackboard Learning System isn't supported yet but that's not really Firefox's fault. Great browser.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manny123*


I've been using Firefox 4 since it came out and noticed that when I enter a name in the address bar it now redirects me to a list of google searches as opposed to before when it took me directly to where I wanted to go.

So this is what I found out in order to re-enable back the function I was used to.

Type "about:config" then search for "keyword.URL"

Then right click "Modify" to change the value and enter "http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q="

Thats it so now when I enter just "bbc" or "overclock" for example it takes me directly there instead of google and I don't have enter the full address.

Hope this was useful to anybody who lost this feature or wants an extra bit of convenience.


Or you can hold down the CTRL key and hit enter to go to the .com of that name or Shift and enter to go to the .net address of the name.


----------



## manny123

Thanks for that tip didn't know of that so it might come in handy. You learn something everyday, exactly what the firefox club is all about

I do still find my way more convenient for my needs as its not just about the .com, .nets and also for me I have to deal with .co.uk.

I can enter a specific page that isn't already in my drop down menu say for example "skysports manutd" instead of a long path such as "http://www.skysports.com/football/teams/manchesterunited/"

or sometimes when I enter Steam I get directed to the US store with dollars so I just hit "Steam uk" and it takes me to "http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=uk"


----------



## XSCounter

Add me add me!







I r happy Firefox user!


----------



## Shadow_XG

Awesome.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;13281427*
> You can add me to the list as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently using Firefox 4.0. It's great. Only complaints I have it so far are my college's Blackboard Learning System isn't supported yet but that's not really Firefox's fault. Great browser.


That's odd. My college uses blackboard as well and I haven't had any issues using it.


----------



## Shadow_XG

try 50-100 max requests


----------



## Anth0789

Thread updated!


----------



## kaznai

The first thing I do (before I even get the drivers!) when I've installed/restored windows is download Firefox and cut as many ties to IE as possible.


----------



## Gothiq

Forgot to write.

3.6.17 out.


----------



## Narzon

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay done!


----------



## abu46

is there a way to run firefox beta 5 along with firefox 4.1, just as one can run chrome stable with canary build??

i want to try out the new beta but also wana keep v4 as many of my addons are not yet compatible with beta5

and kindly add me to the club


----------



## manny123

Seeing as this is the Mozilla Firefox Club lets share what extensions fellow users are using.

I have the following which some of them everybody I'm sure has:
Adblock Plus
NoScript
Ghostery
BetterPrivacy
FlashGot
DownThemAll
Modify Headers


----------



## bajer29

Ad Blocker Plus
Personas

Don't really like a whole lot of extra crap on my interface/ window.


----------



## Reflux

Remember me? I havn't posted in this thread since 2009, I fixed the signature, remember?









You should add Waterfox to the OP, it's a 64bit build for people interested, compiled by a member here at OCN!

http://www.overclock.net/other-software/975626-waterfox-firefox-64-bit-firefox-5-a.html


----------



## jjjc_93

Count me right the heck in. No matter how many browsers I try, I end up crawling back to firefox









On version 4.0.1 right now.


----------



## Sh1fara

I'm in guys, it's the best browser, I'm using it for years now XD !!


----------



## jsc1973

You can count me in too. Been using Firefox since it was on version 0.6 and was called Phoenix. I've tried the various versions of IE that have come out since then, Safari and Chrome, but still prefer Firefox.

I don't like that they tried to make it look like Chrome in the latest versions, but a few clicks of the mouse fixed that.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux;13606103*
> Remember me? I havn't posted in this thread since 2009, I fixed the signature, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should add Waterfox to the OP, it's a 64bit build for people interested, compiled by a member here at OCN!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/other-software/975626-waterfox-firefox-64-bit-firefox-5-a.html


Yes I remember of coarse









I'm using Waterfox right now its great thanks to you.


----------



## ehume

I've been using Firefox since it was Phoenix 0.35 (that's right - no x.y.z back then) in October 2002. I've even developed themes for it (here).

Guess it's time for me to join.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## dajposkakac

i use firefox since forever! I try out all the betas too like the firefox 5 right now. I would use firefox on my phone too only if it was available...
Im IN! ;D


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Coneman

dajposkakac;13718461 I would use firefox on my phone too only if it was available...
[/QUOTE said:


> it is available for android phone. got it on my htc desire right now.


----------



## xd_1771

So I wrote an article on Firefox performance optimization (see sig) and have created a list of what I find to be awesome addons, but all this time there was a Firefox Club on OCN I didn't even know about!?

COUNT ME IN
Waterfox 5.0b3 here









67 addons and many stylish scripts, but super speedy with this profile on any computer I use


----------



## Gothiq

OCN real REAL slow!


----------



## Cloud007

FF no doubt. Chrome is a nice secondary browser


----------



## Cloud007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13730673*
> So I wrote an article on Firefox performance optimization (see sig) and have created a list of what I find to be awesome addons, but all this time there was a Firefox Club on OCN I didn't even know about!?
> 
> COUNT ME IN
> Waterfox 5.0b3 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 addons and many stylish scripts, but super speedy with this profile on any computer I use


Whoah. How do you get it to be speedy/not-laggy with that many?


----------



## xd_1771

I just run near-daily optimizations (sig), avoid addons that slow down the browser the most (according to mozilla) and find alternatives, and ensure nothing conflicts with each other.


----------



## Spooony

love jondofox (firefox with jondo profile basically) 
Jondofox comes with CS-lite 
Adblockplus
No script
Jondo proxy switcher to set proxy on the fly and its got a integrated tor button with it as well 
Download Helper which download flash videos for you easily
ATUbe Catcher which works with download Helper
Also theres Mr Tech Toolkit to browse under the hood of firefox. Settings that's hidden you can tune with it.
It uses Ixquick as a search engine which basically give you bings and googles best hits but without the ip recording thing. 
My own plugins I love are http headers live, tamper data and fireforce.


----------



## xd_1771

I wonder if it would be possible to recompile firefox using one of my own profiles with addons & stylish scripts, and how hard would it be to do it. I have an interesting interface that user Blostorm is using that is based on my primary interface, but tweaked so that it can adapt to any user's browsing habits. He finds it fairly well usable and uses firefox with my profile over chrome just for the customizations. I have a feeling that releasing Firefox with my own profile pre-loaded would end up very popular. Of course, I could just release my profile (plan to do it in the short term), though the install would be a bit on the complicated style of things.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## xd_1771

I'm still not on the list








You might want to also have a look at some of the firefox-related links in my sig perhaps...


----------



## Maximus86

Been using Firefox about 5/6 years now.
Caught the odd infection but nothing that couldn't be fixed by me.

Using NASA night launch theme.


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I wonder if it would be possible to recompile firefox using one of my own profiles with addons & stylish scripts, and how hard would it be to do it. I have an interesting interface that user Blostorm is using that is based on my primary interface, but tweaked so that it can adapt to any user's browsing habits. He finds it fairly well usable and uses firefox with my profile over chrome just for the customizations. I have a feeling that releasing Firefox with my own profile pre-loaded would end up very popular. Of course, I could just release my profile (plan to do it in the short term), though the install would be a bit on the complicated style of things.


Mod the profile then use mr tech to do the tweaks under the hood. Just add the necessary add ons then lock it. Too much add ons mess up firefox completely.


----------



## xd_1771

What is this "Mr Tech Toolkit", it seems interesting


----------



## The Sandman

Am I the only one not happy with the 4.0 version? Two reasons for this, first is on my sig rig it keeps freezing (have to do a hard restart) maybe once an hour or so. Than secondly out of no where, I keep getting Nvidia display adapter has failed and recovered as well as when I attempt to view a couple of videos here on OCN it would also freeze. I have loaded the same .exe on several other family PC's without problems.

I'm not an Add-on crazy type guy, pretty basic setup with adblock plus, Stratiform and just a few others (2 maybe). At first I thought OC went to he!! but it passes 24 hrs prime95, 10 runs ITB on Max, 50 runs of LinX and Folded on the Chimp Challenge 24/7 for 7 days without an issue before loading version 4.0. Never had Nvidia display issues either (yes running latest driver 270.61) from Nvidia after running DriverSweeper. I tried to fix for several days without success. Searched Mozilla and found others having same issues as well as reviews on download.cnet.com claiming most are NOT happy and have troubles.

I got to the point where I removed it and returned to 3.6.17 and all these issues have vanished completely. I'd like to be able to keep up with the times and guessing it must be something I'm doing wrong but I'm out of ideas. I always keep Profile backups (for both versions) and yes I did a clean install to 4.0, updated, than added just bookmarks on this last install to check if maybe previous 3.6 profile was the trouble.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PapaSmurf

What you are experiencing is one of the reasons I always wait until at least the 3rd or 4th release of a new version before upgrading.

And 270 is NOT the latest or best version of nVidia drivers. They are up to 275 something or other, but the 266.58 seems to be the most stable and problem free though.


----------



## The Sandman

Thanks Papa, your suggestions are always helpful. Just an FYI I did start with the 266 and when I searched last week all I could locate was the 270, but now I see the 275. Don't know what the heck was up with that lol. I guess I'll be holding off another attempt for the 4.0 for a while until something is figured out. It just grinds my hinny that these other 4 pc's here have no trouble but the one (mine) that has all the time put into it is the only one having problems. Go figure!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know the feeling. Sometimes a specific system just seems to get a burr under it's saddle and no matter what one does it just never seems to cooperate like what a supposedly identical system will. nVidia seems to release a new driver every few days so it can be difficult to find the one that works best for any given configuration.


----------



## samuel002

I have used firefox for several years never had a problem with it my opinion its the best browser that i ever used.


----------



## mrcool63

count me in.. new one is very fast


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrcool63*


count me in.. new one is very fast


Okay added!


----------



## igob8a

Firefox is still my browser of choice, though I'm not a fan of v4 in terms of the UI change. Still sticking with good ol' 3.6


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


What is this "Mr Tech Toolkit", it seems interesting


Its to config firefox under its bonnet eg like changing its name it reports to the sites. You can make people think your surfing with IE when your surfing with firefox. Its basically power tools for firefox. Its called Mr TECH TOOLKIT. Another good thing to add is Dr Web Link checker. They come pre installed in Jondofox. 
Go to Jondo.de and have a look. It installs the profile manager for you so you can just choose your old profile if you don't want to use the Jondofox one. But its great even its search engine is one that don't record your ip. Same results as google and bingo but a lot safer


----------



## dteg

add me on, never liked or used a browser as much as i do FF, best browser imo


----------



## ihatelolcats

proud firefox user for about 5 years now


----------



## Anth0789

Done list updated!


----------



## xenophobe

I use FF4, but I use Old Extension Bar... other than that, Adblock Plus, TextArea Cache, Image Zoom, Text Link, Open in IE, FxIF, Screengrab and Cooliris.

I've been a Firefox user since it came out. I used Navigator before that and Mosaic before that. lol


----------



## Vedyl

Can i get in too?

Firefox is easy to use and reliable...absolutely better then IE.
Also firefox has Greasemonkey


----------



## Nova.

Been using Firefox for years now. Here are the addons I use to help make it faster and whatnot. I suggest you all try these if you don't have them.

Adblock Plus
Fasterfox Lite
Mouse Control
Scriptish
Speed DNS.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## amanthekid

Will you add me in to this club? FIREFOX


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## jetboy623

I wanna join! I am actually a Firefox developer!!!! Can't believe I just discovered this!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetboy623;13977751*
> I wanna join! I am actually a Firefox developer!!!! Can't believe I just discovered this!


Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I find it appalling that they have released Ver. 5 already, but they haven't released a version of 4 that isn't too bug ridden to be used as a main browser yet. This new schedule is going to be the death of Firefox.


----------



## Spooony

**** ze kunden!! Another firefox version there goes all my add ons again


----------



## jermizzey

Firefox Nightly, all day erryday


----------



## Elektronik

I use only FF. Firefox forever. I prefer use 3.6 version.

I've joined to FF club.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## duox

ive used firefox for as long as I can remember, started when it was just mozilla , please add me !


----------



## pjBSOD

Add me, please!


----------



## Xenthos

Firefox Nightly inside


----------



## OCeaN

Can I join?


----------



## Decepticon

Add me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are added now.


----------



## PcEvo

.... Can't really recall but Started using FireFox since my iP4 years.... Please add me...

Recently updated to FF5 and it seems that i need to click 2-3 times on the icon then only it pop-up and request me to restore sessions... i have no such issue previously.

Anyone has any idea to troubleshoot this...


----------



## Crouch

I'm in !!! Firefox is the best


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crouch*


I'm in !!! Firefox is the best










You were already in lol.


----------



## Spooony

and another firefox version


----------



## cyclist14

Count me in, I've been running FF longer than I can remember...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclist14;14326419*
> Count me in, I've been running FF longer than I can remember...


Okay added!


----------



## Spooony

me as well


----------



## yaywafflez

I definitely want in on this. Since I discovered Firefox, IE is dead to me


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## justin8

Firefox user since v0.9! add me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin8;14361865*
> Firefox user since v0.9! add me in


Okay up!


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I have been using FireFox for a long time now. Add meh, please.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0*


I have been using FireFox for a long time now. Add meh, please.


Okay added!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 6.0 final released.


----------



## X-Country Dude96

In! Always preferred Firefox over Google Chrome.







. I'll just go ahead and add the sig code in if that's not a problem. Well, hopefully you update often.







.


----------



## thetechfreak

The only place where firefox lacks the most now is startup time. And I hope mozilla make it faster.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Firefox FTW! add me in!










LAWLZ


----------



## Anth0789

^ LoL!

List updated!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 7.0 released!


----------



## Anth0789

7.0.1 released:

The latest version of Firefox has the following changes:

Fixed a rare issue where some users could find one or more of their add-ons hidden after a Firefox update (see the blog post)

The previous version of Firefox introduced the following changes:

Drastically improved memory handling for certain use cases
Added a new rendering backend to speed up Canvas operations on Windows systems
Bookmark and password changes now sync almost instantly when using Firefox Sync
The 'http://' URL prefix is now hidden by default
Added support for text-overflow: ellipsis
Added support for the Web Timing specification
Enhanced support for MathML
The WebSocket protocol has been updated from version 7 to version 8
Added an opt-in system for users to send performance data back to Mozilla to improve future versions of Firefox
Fixed several stability issues
Fixed several security issues


----------



## Varrkarus

In.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


In.



Okay added!


----------



## JaidynM

Could I join?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaidynM;15209414*
> Could I join?


Sure thing added!


----------



## JaidynM

Thanks.


----------



## Grimfire

Sign me up! =D


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grimfire*


Sign me up! =D


Done added!


----------



## TheLombax

I have been using Firefox for about 5 years now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Throw me into the club, been using it for 6 years now.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated!


----------



## berk001

Add mÃ©Ã©!!
I have 30 tabs and still running !
did ie can hold it?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berk001*


Add mÃ©Ã©!!
I have 30 tabs and still running !
did ie can hold it?


Okay added!


----------



## Blood-Fox

Add please?


----------



## v1ral

Add please.
Been using FF since it came out never liked the others.


----------



## Anth0789

Ok list updated!


----------



## XtremeBawls

Throw me on the list. Of course I use it


----------



## Anth0789

8.0 released!


----------



## wilykat

Yep. One rig updated, other rig still running 7 and waiting to be selected for upgrade.


----------



## Rwa

Count me in. Been using Firefox since mid 2007.


----------



## Kevdog

For some strange reason folding and using Firefox 8 and Waterfox 7 is slowing my PC down drastically, it always worked fine before








Chrome seems to have no problems?


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## zzTroyzz

firefox is my hacker browser of choice - livehttpheaders & greasemonkey!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## RipperRoo

Born to use Firefox Count me in


----------



## thisdudeiknew

Count me in. Been using the 'Fox since...FF2 I think. And my first post here on overclock, so Hi everyone!


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet added now and list updated!


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisdudeiknew*
> 
> Count me in. Been using the 'Fox since...FF2 I think. And my first post here on overclock, so Hi everyone!


Hello! Welcome to OCN!









Oh, and BTW, count me in! I love my Firefox!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Hello! Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, count me in! I love my Firefox!


Ok added!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 9.0 released!

http://www.techpowerup.com/157152/Mozilla-Officially-Releases-Firefox-9.0-Signs-New-Search-Deal-with-Google.html


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Love Firefox, been using since Version three, when Faster Fox was the #1 Addon..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Meeeee! I <3 Firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## Dr3w

Speed tweaked FF is the one!

'Chrome'


----------



## jrbroad77

Converted my family from Internet Explorer to Firefox like 6 years ago.. long before Chrome. Count meh in









Edit: So does that make me a hipster? I was doing FF before its mainstream, while the chrome noobs were using IE.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated now!


----------



## poly359

Totaly In XD FireFox FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Totaly In XD FireFox FTW


Up on the list!


----------



## poly359

Thanks, just tried Waterfox, its wicked fast!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox version 10.0 released!


----------



## sandythedog

I switched from IE to Firefox when I built my first gaming PC last year. I've been converting all my family and friends since. Can you add me please, I don't usually bother with the social group things.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandythedog*
> 
> I switched from IE to Firefox when I built my first gaming PC last year. I've been converting all my family and friends since. Can you add me please, I don't usually bother with the social group things.


Cool you're added!


----------



## sandythedog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandythedog*
> 
> I switched from IE to Firefox when I built my first gaming PC last year. I've been converting all my family and friends since. Can you add me please, I don't usually bother with the social group things.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool you're added!
Click to expand...


----------



## sabag123

Awesome Broswser
i'm in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabag123*
> 
> Awesome Broswser
> i'm in


Okay up!


----------



## The Jamm

count me in. love firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Jamm*
> 
> count me in. love firefox


Okay done!


----------



## DaemonTsukiyama

Sign me Up!! I have been using Firefox for as long as I can remember!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaemonTsukiyama*
> 
> Sign me Up!! I have been using Firefox for as long as I can remember!


Okay added!


----------



## manny123

Nice addon just released worth checking out.
Quote:


> Collusion is an experimental add-on for Firefox and allows you to see all the third parties that are tracking your movements across the Web. It will show, in real time, how that data creates a spider-web of interaction between companies and other trackers.


http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/collusion/

Red dots are advertisers with behavioral tracking whilst grey ones are unconfirmed. Blue halos are sites you have visited.

Looks like Ghostery, NoScript, BetterPrivacy are working well for me no red dots.

Check out the demo and then give it a go by installing it. Creates an interesting real time graph as you browse the web and lets you track who is tracking you.


----------



## DaemonTsukiyama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny123*
> 
> Nice addon just released worth checking out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Collusion is an experimental add-on for Firefox and allows you to see all the third parties that are tracking your movements across the Web. It will show, in real time, how that data creates a spider-web of interaction between companies and other trackers.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/collusion/
> Red dots are advertisers with behavioral tracking whilst grey ones are unconfirmed. Blue halos are sites you have visited.
> Looks like Ghostery, NoScript, BetterPrivacy are working well for me no red dots.
> Check out the demo and then give it a go by installing it. Creates an interesting real time graph as you browse the web and lets you track who is tracking you.
Click to expand...

Very interesting, helping maintain our privacy. GO FIREFOX!


----------



## iamapineapple

hi guys i have a question

my firefox is laggy and always crashs

im pretty sure its all the add-ons that im using but i was wondering if there was a way i could prevent this from happening without disabling them all

thanks


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamapineapple*
> 
> hi guys i have a question
> my firefox is laggy and always crashs
> im pretty sure its all the add-ons that im using but i was wondering if there was a way i could prevent this from happening without disabling them all
> thanks


You should disable the skype call add on if you have it. It was very terribly made and many people have problems with it.


----------



## DaemonTsukiyama

Hey I was wondering if there was any way to download and install firefox on Debian, instead of that stupid Ice Weasel variation. It is not in any of the defualt repositories, and I don't wish to compile it from source. Any suggestions, thank you all in advance.


----------



## FormatFunction

Could I be added to the group? I have been using Firefox since it existed.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FormatFunction*
> 
> Could I be added to the group? I have been using Firefox since it existed.


Yes added!


----------



## Anth0789

Firefox 11 is now available.


----------



## SamsungSucks

Removed.


----------



## Anth0789

Fiirefox 12 released:
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/254407/firefox_12_puts_an_end_to_annoying_updates.html


----------



## manny123

Like the new start page and speed dial. I was wondering when it would make it to the final release as it felt like it had been on Aurora for ages


----------



## KaiZ51

Anyone know how to "fix" the New Tab page? It seems like it will load different parts of the same website on various thumbnails, that's just dumb and annoying... Also the content of the thumbnails themselves don't seem to be centered, they are a bit to the left side.

Otherwise it's definitely a solid release, feels a bit faster, and it's getting better with each release!


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone get a strange glitch where you download files from a modding website for AVP games and you download it but a second one asks you to save? That's not normal. Usually it's once you save only one file and why did another one pop up? Is it on my end connection or the browser?

I am only downloading one file and typically we all get one file. Why did another tab popped up saying if i wanted to save it twice? Normal?


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> In


In? What? What the heck are you saying? This ain't a contest thread ! This is a Mozilla Firefox Club thread!


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In? What? What the heck are you saying? This ain't a contest thread ! This is a Mozilla Firefox Club thread!


Saying i'd like to be IN the club please









The tip in the OP seems to have worked aswell


----------



## [email protected]

Yea it's cool. Sorry i was so drunk last night lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Done added!


----------



## Anth0789

New version 14.0.1 released!


----------



## Webrider99

It's all I use ! Can't stand IE


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webrider99*
> 
> It's all I use ! Can't stand IE


Welcome aboard then!


----------



## Friction

Add me to the list too thanks. Been using it for years.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## SLADEizGOD

add me please..I love Firefox..


----------



## jrl1357

well, here I am.



running firefox 9 on freebsd 9.0 64-bit + openbox 3


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated list now!


----------



## aplayerg

Just came back to Firefox after trying out Chrome for a couple of weeks....dunno why I ever left. But I'm back for good now! Sign me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aplayerg*
> 
> Just came back to Firefox after trying out Chrome for a couple of weeks....dunno why I ever left. But I'm back for good now! Sign me up!


Okay added!


----------



## 53977

I would like to be added been using Mozila Firefox (some custom builds). Mostly at the moment I been staying with the ESR builds, as I am more on the stable side rather than the constant freezes, crashes and other issues that seems to be happening more often since they decide to go to the 6 week lifecycle.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> firefox sucks. Been giving me tons on freezing problems locking up my entire pc like a screen print and there is no input at all. So all I can hard reset.


I hate firefox wouldn't use it if they didn't have the best addons.

Whenever I have tabs with flash content e.g youtube, it becomes unresponsive and I have to wait for a bit.

The updates never seem to fix this problem. Y U NO FIX THIS MOZILLA?

Not sure if it is the flash plugin or firefox.

I don't use chrome a lof but it never seem to have this issue.


----------



## 53977

Have you tried the Firefox Extended Support Release (ESR) build?
These builds are the same ones that businesses/enterprise use.
FireFox ESR Download Page


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> firefox sucks. Been giving me tons on freezing problems locking up my entire pc like a screen print and there is no input at all. So all I can hard reset.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate firefox wouldn't use it if they didn't have the best addons.
> 
> Whenever I have tabs with flash content e.g youtube, it becomes unresponsive and I have to wait for a bit.
> 
> The updates never seem to fix this problem. Y U NO FIX THIS MOZILLA?
> 
> Not sure if it is the flash plugin or firefox.
> 
> I don't use chrome a lof but it never seem to have this issue.
Click to expand...

ok, I''m not one to talk for grammar but I can hardly read yours. second, Flash is complete piece of sH*+ that will turn any computer with any browser into a complete slug. I have had the same problems with Chrome. its even worse for me since I use the gnash plugin to remain FOSS. use flash block- it blocks the flash until you click to download it. that way you can set all your youtube tabs up but not use use flash until your seeing that video (after all, you can't watch two at once) example:



now when I click the little f the video starts. but until then flash doesn't bog down my pc.


----------



## gh3860

Hell yeah!! my second computer (windows XP) P4 had Firefox pre-installed, after a few minutes I fell in love with Firefox and despise internet explorer ever since.
Windows XP= Firefox, Vista=Firefox, Server 2008 R2= Firefox, Windows 7 = Firefox, Ubuntu 10.4 =Firefox, Mac osx lion = Firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> I hate firefox wouldn't use it if they didn't have the best addons.
> Whenever I have tabs with flash content e.g youtube, it becomes unresponsive and I have to wait for a bit.
> The updates never seem to fix this problem. Y U NO FIX THIS MOZILLA?
> Not sure if it is the flash plugin or firefox.
> I don't use chrome a lof but it never seem to have this issue.


good to hear that I'm not the only one with flash freeze issues


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Updated!


Count me in







Firefox users for long time.. since i used LOU.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox users for long time.. since i used LOU.


Alright up and added!


----------



## lon5210

Didn't know there was a thread like this. Add me up.







Using updated firefox with more than 30 tabs at once with "reload every addon" enabled with no hickups







Haven't tried the speed up tip since i didn't experience any slowdowns.


----------



## nooboc2012

I'm in.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

I HAVE bin using FIREFOX SINCE i first got internet !! thats abt 10 yrs now and still goin strong FOR 2013







count ME IN








PS; the only part i hate is using IE to download FIREFOX and i think thats the last time i had ever touch IE


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## nicoliani

How can I protect my saved passwords without using Master Password. Since I have allot of pinned tabs, Master Password is asking me for the pass every time I open up FF.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> I hate firefox wouldn't use it if they didn't have the best addons.
> Whenever I have tabs with flash content e.g youtube, it becomes unresponsive and I have to wait for a bit.
> The updates never seem to fix this problem. Y U NO FIX THIS MOZILLA?
> Not sure if it is the flash plugin or firefox.
> I don't use chrome a lof but it never seem to have this issue.


I sometimes have the same problem with flash playback, it freezes, to the point I wanted to change browser, yet the others are no good for me.
No problem now whatsoever when using the Flash beta. Uninstall flash and install this: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashruntimes/flashplayer/


----------



## jlhawn

I just switched too FireFox a week ago and it run's very good on my system so I am staying with it.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are up!


----------



## everlast4291987

thank you the tweaks i sped up my gf Firefox and i love it now i use Firefox on every machine but her install is slow as heck now it fast she uses aol desktop i cant stand that program


----------



## NoiseTemper

Hey guys, question. My "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" is already at 32 by default. Should i just leave it at that? Is higher better or lower or is 20 the optimal amount.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Running Waterfox here!


----------



## oatmeal

Firefox for 3 years now!


----------



## Anth0789

Two new members aboard!


----------



## pDimflAn

Room for one more?
I've been running Firefox for a long time, can't remember ever using another browser.


----------



## hyperkite

Would like to be a part of the Firefox Club








Been using since .095b pretty sure that is the number.
Will need to check that out though if there is a link to Firefox site for
older version. If anyone has link would love to get it thanks








Will I also be able to add it to my sig...


----------



## hyperkite

I found older versions...and it is v093...









Here is the link for older versions.. and support inoformation

https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/install-older-version-of-firefox


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated!


----------



## kyfire

Ya'll can add me to the club. Been using Firefox for a long time now.


----------



## Vezryl

Would like to be added as well - Just wish Firefox would fix their flash problem







.


----------



## nicoliani

From time, specially after a major FF releases, it could be a good idea to make a new fresh install, so to make FF run smooth again.

I'm now 4 Celsius lower in my CPU temp thanks to that I made a fresh install and removed my old FF with *Revo Uninstaller*.

You can backup everything you already have with the addon *FEBE*.


----------



## Omega X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Hey guys, question. My "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" is already at 32 by default. Should i just leave it at that? Is higher better or lower or is 20 the optimal amount.


That pref is hardcoded, it won't change no matter the value.

Pipelining is currently unreliable in Firefox and can cause connection issues if the server its connecting to is not configured correctly.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

I've been using Firefox since version 1.1... Is there anyone else on here that experiences random Firefox crashes while they have a window or tab open for OCN? I've never had this issue with Firefox in the past and it's only happens when I'm on the forum here...


----------



## danilon62

Count me in +1!!!


----------



## shetu

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated sorry for the delay.


----------



## TwoCables

I've been using UX Nightly since June 7th (20 days now) and I still love it. I mean, they updated to 25.0a1 today and it resulted in the Add-On Bar going away which resulted in me making a bunch of changes to it thanks to having Status-4-Evar installed (ever since Firefox 4). I even installed OmniBar and I'm really diggin' it.

So, I just wanted to share because I'm all charged up right now. This thread looks like it's extremely slow, so I hope I can start hearing from others soon!

Just in case, I do still have Firefox 22 installed because I need it for Disqus. Other than that, UX Nightly 25.0a1 works flawlessly for me! Well, the Rich Text Editor here on OCN isn't compatible with it, but I don't mind. I kind of missed having the Firefox context menu in the editor!


----------



## knightsilver

I havent used FF since 4.0, seem like after 3.6. FF waz more go luck and how many releases they could push and be more lime like Chrome.

Has is current FF? I miss my no-track/ads/scripts..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> I havent used FF since 4.0, seem like after 3.6. FF waz more go luck and how many releases they could push and be more lime like Chrome.


I only updated to the latest version of Firefox when I felt like it (so I had Firefox set to never check for updates). Like everyone else, I quickly grew tired of the frequent updates, but I refused to switch to a different browser because I absolutely do not want to switch to a different one. So, I updated to the latest version of Firefox maybe once every few months or so, sometimes even less frequently. My reason for updating at all was always out of curiosity to see if there are any big improvements that I might like. So sometimes I skipped like half a 3-4 versions before I'd update.

If it weren't for the ability to set Firefox to never check for updates, then I don't know what I would have done. I would have either tolerated it, or finally gave up and switched to something else. Only, I probably would have gone right back to Firefox because it's absolutely the most user-friendly browser for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Has is current FF? I miss my no-track/ads/scripts..


For me, it's excellent. I recommend installing it and then setting Firefox to never check for updates so that you can do like I did: update whenever you feel like it. That way, you can be the one who checks for updates instead of Firefox checking for updates and then bothering you when you're in the middle of something.


----------



## knightsilver

Thanks TC!


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome, knightsilver!


----------



## phre0n

Well after a few years of being a non-stop chrome user.. I have made the switch to FireFox.. and honestly.. couldn't be happier.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Well after a few years of being a non-stop chrome user.. I have made the switch to FireFox.. and honestly.. couldn't be happier.


Then up and on the list you are!


----------



## phre0n

Does anyone else have an issue, if firefox sits for a while, like playing a game or something, and you go to use the browser.. it's really choppy with typing and scrolling?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Does anyone else have an issue, if firefox sits for a while, like playing a game or something, and you go to use the browser.. it's really choppy with typing and scrolling?


I think that this might be possibly solved by disabling "Use hardware acceleration when possible" in Tools > Options in the Advanced tab in General sub-tab.


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think that this might be possibly solved by disabling "Use hardware acceleration when possible" in Tools > Options in the Advanced tab in General sub-tab.


oh ok, i'll have to check that out.

Edit: I just un-checked that.. i'm about to play another match of League of Legends.... and we'll see what happens

Would you happen to know as well, if the "Tweaks" on page 1 are valid for the current browser?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> oh ok, i'll have to check that out.
> 
> Edit: I just un-checked that.. i'm about to play another match of League of Legends.... and we'll see what happens
> 
> Would you happen to know as well, if the "Tweaks" on page 1 are valid for the current browser?


No, I'm sorry; I haven't looked through them.


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, I'm sorry; I haven't looked through them.


So, it SEEMS like what you told me may have worked, i'll do some more playing around with it tommorow and see what happens, again, thanks a lot... i added rep as well


----------



## beezy98

I've been having some weird issues with Youtube and Firefox lately that's been driving me nuts. Ever since I upgraded to a 7950, every time I watch videos on Youtube via Firefox, the screen goes completely buggy on me with jagged colored lines that constantly flicker. I can still hear the sound playing when this happens. What's strange however is that on Chrome watching videos work fine.

I'm pretty positive that the card itself is fine. The temps and voltages looks normal after multiple loops of Unigine Valley/Heaven and playing hours of different high, intensive games. However, I'm unable to watch a single video on Firefox without my display getting completely distorted. Here are some of the things I've tried to fix it:

- Tried previous versions of Firefox
- Uninstall/reinstall Adobe Flash
- Added ProtectedMode = 0 to mms.cfg found in C:\windows\syswow64\macromed\flash
- Different AMD drivers

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezy98*
> 
> I've been having some weird issues with Youtube and Firefox lately that's been driving me nuts. Ever since I upgraded to a 7950, every time I watch videos on Youtube via Firefox, the screen goes completely buggy on me with jagged colored lines that constantly flicker. I can still hear the sound playing when this happens. What's strange however is that on Chrome watching videos work fine.
> 
> I'm pretty positive that the card itself is fine. The temps and voltages looks normal after multiple loops of Unigine Valley/Heaven and playing hours of different high, intensive games. However, I'm unable to watch a single video on Firefox without my display getting completely distorted. Here are some of the things I've tried to fix it:
> 
> - Tried previous versions of Firefox
> - Uninstall/reinstall Adobe Flash
> - Added ProtectedMode = 0 to mms.cfg found in C:\windows\syswow64\macromed\flash
> - Different AMD drivers
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


The only thing I can think of is that maybe you should disable hardware acceleration in Firefox.


----------



## beezy98

I just tried that right now and got the same problem. I don't understand why this issue is happening on Firefox and not other browsers.

Do you think it could be an issue with the card then? Should I return it for a new one?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezy98*
> 
> I just tried that right now and got the same problem. I don't understand why this issue is happening on Firefox and not other browsers.
> 
> Do you think it could be an issue with the card then? Should I return it for a new one?


I wouldn't know. I'm sorry. That was the best I had. :/


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezy98*
> 
> I just tried that right now and got the same problem. I don't understand why this issue is happening on Firefox and not other browsers.
> 
> Do you think it could be an issue with the card then? Should I return it for a new one?


Have u tried to do the plugin update check with firefox as well? Do you have java? Make sure u have Flashplayer, shockwave player as well from Adobe...


----------



## mAs81

Count me in guys,I've been using firefox since forever!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Count me in guys,I've been using firefox since forever!!


Alright added!


----------



## Serios

Does anybody know if Firefox of Chrome have support for *hardware acceleration* with flash in *windowed mode* because I know in Full Screen it does.
The thing is on my PC it seems that in windowed mode in firefox, hardware acceleration doesn't work and the CPU stays at about 30% and I talked to a guy that says claims the opposite(that hardware accelerations works in windowed mode with firefox). He has and i5 ivy + HD 7850 and I have a Phenom 965+ 650Ti.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

guys i got a problem when watching videos on YT some times when i scroll down the script would just freeze and some times MZ would stop responding ...


----------



## TwoCables

OMG. I just noticed that there's a built-in MP3 player in Firefox. At least, there is in UX Nightly!


----------



## DComander1

Been using Firefox since 2007 and have used Netscape Navigator 4 & 9.
Currently using Waterfox 64 bit Firefox, and have used Pale Moon Firefox variant.
Also been using Mozilla Thunderbird with thunderbrowse addon.


----------



## puts

Does enyone have same problem like mine that is youtube videos lag but fps with youtube stats show good fps but video still feel laggy i have tired 14 flash and 15 flash and same problem.


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Does enyone have same problem like mine that is youtube videos lag but fps with youtube stats show good fps but video still feel laggy i have tired 14 flash and 15 flash and same problem.


Could be your graphics drivers, have you tried updating them?


----------



## puts

Yes they are newest one. Very powerfull GPU too thats GTX480


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Does enyone have same problem like mine that is youtube videos lag but fps with youtube stats show good fps but video still feel laggy i have tired 14 flash and 15 flash and same problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Yes they are newest one. Very powerfull GPU too thats GTX480


hmm, hows your CPU usage?


----------



## puts

15-20% and when i move mouse very fast then sometimes he goes 60%
Edit: and my firefox verion is 33 and that was same problem with 32 too and im not have never used earlier versions because before that i always used IE and i like Firefox so much better and i dont like chrome and i use only adblock but disable that still videos feels laggy on youtube.


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> 15-20% and when i move mouse very fast then sometimes he goes 60%
> Edit: and my firefox verion is 33 and that was same problem with 32 too and im not have never used earlier versions because before that i always used IE and i like Firefox so much better and i dont like chrome and i use only adblock but disable that still videos feels laggy on youtube.


It could be your CPU. What CPU are you currently using?


----------



## puts

Seems logic i have ahtlon x2 4.1ghz and i plan upgrade so lets see if my problems gone with new cpu when i buy it


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Seems logic i have ahtlon x2 4.1ghz and i plan upgrade so lets see if my problems gone with new cpu when i buy it


They should disappear with any new processor, what CPU are you planning to upgrade to?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Anth0789 I found my home







I am 26 now and Have been using firefox for 10 years and refuse to change. Just got the Developers version on my old school asus laptop for work. How many different variations of firefox are there and what's best to use on my Home PC?

THe Cautious One

Add me to this club!!


----------



## DComander1

not as many as there used to be, as flock is gone, the rebuilt versions of netscape are unsupported, as well as many independently made versions have gone unsupported, but there is Cyberfox (64 bit optimized for Intel or AMD), Waterfox (64 bit generally optimized), nightingale (music player built on firefox), SeaMonkey (replacement for both Netscape & the original Mozilla Suite), and a few other cross compatible open source mini-browsers that are available primarily on linux.

The best for a windows home PC would be what I am using, and that would be CyberFox for the Intel, as I have an i3, though they have an AMD version as well.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DComander1*
> 
> not as many as there used to be, as flock is gone, the rebuilt versions of netscape are unsupported, as well as many independently made versions have gone unsupported, but there is Cyberfox (64 bit optimized for Intel or AMD), Waterfox (64 bit generally optimized), nightingale (music player built on firefox), SeaMonkey (replacement for both Netscape & the original Mozilla Suite), and a few other cross compatible open source mini-browsers that are available primarily on linux.
> 
> The best for a windows home PC would be what I am using, and that would be CyberFox for the Intel, as I have an i3, though they have an AMD version as well.


Thank you so much!! And why is it different from MOzilla Firefox??


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Thank you so much!! And why is it different from MOzilla Firefox??


It really isn't, as its a source-code built 64 bit version, but its built on optimization for either Intel or AMD, so its faster.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DComander1*
> 
> It really isn't, as its a source-code built 64 bit version, but its built on optimization for either Intel or AMD, so its faster.


Deal


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Anth0789 I found my home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 26 now and Have been using firefox for 10 years and refuse to change. Just got the Developers version on my old school asus laptop for work. How many different variations of firefox are there and what's best to use on my Home PC?
> 
> THe Cautious One
> 
> Add me to this club!!


Alright added!


----------



## puts

Is mozilla firefox same fast memory lover like google chrome?


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Is mozilla firefox same fast memory lover like google chrome?


not really, it likes fast multi-core/multi-threaded & fast single-threaded CPUs better though, as an i series CPU runs it faster and is more stable then a AMD FX series CPU and I run both.


----------



## puts

So my 8 core amd cpu is perfect for mozilla?


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So my 8 core amd cpu is perfect for mozilla?


Pretty much, might be overkill when having just one window and up to 10 tabs open, but when it comes to heavy multitasking on Firefox (20+ tabs and 3+ windows), it will do very well.


----------



## Fletcherea

So I'm giving the fox another shot after a couple years, and within 5 minutes every single page I load gets a shockwave is lazy and has stopped or some crap, asks me to quit
or ignore. *Installed/updated/reupdated/reinstalled/re-up-install-dated*. Every single page this pops up and I end up forcing it shut in taskmanger. Not a good first 5 minute comeback









Just for clarity, I only managed to grit my teeth through a few sites, here, nba.com, youtube, amazon, my banking sites, every one of them within minutes or seconds freeze to this error. It looked nice though I guess







no clue what to do, even ie is working better lol.

*edit* disregard, not worth the headache


----------



## Omega X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> So I'm giving the fox another shot after a couple years, and within 5 minutes every single page I load gets a shockwave is lazy and has stopped or some crap, asks me to quit
> or ignore. Installed/updated/reupdated/reinstalled/re-up-install-dated. Every single page this pops up and I end up forcing it shut in taskmanger. Not a good first 5 minute comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for clarity, I only managed to grit my teeth through a few sites, here, nba.com, youtube, amazon, my banking sites, every one of them within minutes or seconds freeze to this error. It looked nice though I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no clue what to do, even ie is working better lol.


IE uses a customized version of Flash. So does Google Chrome. Adobe refuses to make any effort toward Firefox regarding Flash.

Make sure that you have the latest version of Flash installed. Also, you can cut down on the Flash load if you want by making it click-to-play. It may be annoying at first as the browser keeps asking you to turn it on at various sites, but the speed without it is awesome in my personal opinion.


----------



## DComander1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> So I'm giving the fox another shot after a couple years, and within 5 minutes every single page I load gets a shockwave is lazy and has stopped or some crap, asks me to quit
> or ignore. Installed/updated/reupdated/reinstalled/re-up-install-dated. Every single page this pops up and I end up forcing it shut in taskmanger. Not a good first 5 minute comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for clarity, I only managed to grit my teeth through a few sites, here, nba.com, youtube, amazon, my banking sites, every one of them within minutes or seconds freeze to this error. It looked nice though I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no clue what to do, even ie is working better lol.


Id suggest trying Pale Moon, Waterfox or Cyberfox - any of those firefox rebuilds are better with flash, that or use adblock plus with flashblock.


----------



## Anth0789

Yeah with adblock and noscript helps.


----------



## jsc1973

Can't recommend Pale Moon x64 enough if you want a non-corporate browser that plays nicer with Flash than standard Firefox does, and which isn't trying to mimic everything that Chrome does.

I've been using Mozilla browsers ever since it was still in beta and called Phoenix. For the last few years, the Pale Moon respin has been the best of the Mozilla browsers, and in my opinion, they're the ones doing the best job of keeping it the way it that it should be. If I want something that works like Chrome and looks like Chrome, then I'd just use Chrome, or Chromium if I wanted to avoid Google spyware.


----------



## kooldude.4141

So with only 1 tab open mozilla firefox is using around 450Mb of ram! When i was uploading files to google drive i was shocked to see that it used around 650Mb of ram and about 50-60% of processor!
I am on latest version, just updated today but this issue has been going for a time now. Also ocassional lag is frustrating. Any solutions?

Using firefox with only one add on that is adblock. No themes nothing extra.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Here is the screenshot.


----------



## TwoCables

I think that the memory usage is normal, but I'd say that lagging is definitely not normal. CPU usage like that probably is though, especially if you're making Firefox work hard. After all, it has to use the CPU in order to do what you want it to do.


----------



## kooldude.4141

Well the thing is chrome uses less than 10% doing the same thing, whereas mozilla used 50-60! And also mozilla uses over 3x more memory doing the same task. Mozilla has messed up firefox imo. I have reported this issue to them, dont know if they will even read it!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> Well the thing is chrome uses less than 10% doing the same thing, whereas mozilla used 50-60! And also mozilla uses over 3x more memory doing the same task. Mozilla has messed up firefox imo. I have reported this issue to them, dont know if they will even read it!


Well, they're two very different browsers. There's a whole lot more *to* Firefox than Chrome. Chrome is light and fast and doesn't have much to it while Firefox is more complex.

I'm still using Firefox 31.7.0 though (because I hate all newer versions), so I can't comment on 39's performance or anything. For me though, 31.7.0 doesn't give me any problems whatsoever.


----------



## george-97

count me in also







well i used almost all browsers latest mozilla beats enything so i started using mozilla


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

This still alive?


----------



## TwoCables

Sometimes.


----------



## starjammer

Hi, guys.

Not sure if this is the proper forum to ask this question, but I just want to know if any of you have recently experienced Firefox windows stealing focus in Windows 10?

I'm running Windows 10 with two virtual desktops, each with two windows of Firefox, side by side. I find that at times I am working on one window, when suddenly focus goes to another window, even when there was no activity in the other window. More often than not the focus goes to the other desktop, causing an annoyance and disruption of work.

Do any of you know why this could be happening? The issue does not manifest when I close Firefox, so I am quite sure it's the cause. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TwoCables

Did you guys know that Mozilla has a 64-bit version of Firefox 42?

https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/

Find your region/language and then download.

Most of you will porbably just want this one: https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/en-US/

Source: https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/


----------



## vodkapl

Is it possible to turn off Sync functionality completely (through config)? I dont use it. On Android that is.


----------



## HowYesNo

I have to post this somewhere, so sorry if in wrong section.
1. every time they make a new version it messes up with flash (i play settlers online),
2. WHAT is with firefox RAM consumption.
I do love firefox and been using it for a decade, but seriously, check the difference. same 4 pages in tabs open, Opera uses diferent proces for each tab but even combined not close to firefoxes
*1 GIGABYTE* of RAM usage????
Opera is half way there total.
Mozilla Firefox you are an inch away for me ditching you.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> I have to post this somewhere, so sorry if in wrong section.
> 1. every time they make a new version it messes up with flash (i play settlers online),
> 2. WHAT is with firefox RAM consumption.
> I do love firefox and been using it for a decade, but seriously, check the difference. same 4 pages in tabs open, Opera uses diferent proces for each tab but even combined not close to firefoxes
> *1 GIGABYTE* of RAM usage????
> Opera is half way there total.
> Mozilla Firefox you are an inch away for me ditching you.


Meanwhile I'm at 1.5GB with some 700+ tabs in 16 windows, don't install flash and other garbage. It's the Flash, which is the worst thing ever made followed by Java.

Seems v55 finally has the announced speed ups and Firefox finally runs the way it should when it comes to starting and closing, they removed that stupid single thread loop hog that was there for ages and did who knows what beside massive startup and close delay when FF has many tabs. Now it opens/closes the same way almost whether it has 100+ tabs or 10 tabs.

There seems to be some issue with certain extension in 55 but should be fixed in 56... so far good for me though. The extensions API is changing but most popular apps should transfer fine IMHO.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Hmm interesting.. if you advise against Java, then who to use then?


----------

